# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Wikileaks hberg en France par OVH - OVH doit il tenir le coup ?

## pmithrandir

*Wikileaks : le crateur du site arrt*
*et ses avoirs gels, les cyber-militants s'organisent et OVH s'exprime dans une nouvelle lettre ouverte*

*Mise  jour du 07/12/10*


Wikileaks est en train de passer du statut de site polmique  celui de site traqu.

Une position qui, habituellement, attire de multiples sympathies dans la sphre d'Internet.

Et Wikileaks ne fait pas exception. De nombreux internautes, y compris ceux qui n'adhrent pas spcialement  la philosophie du site, ont dcid de ragir aux tentatives visant  le mettre hors-ligne.

Il existe par exemple  prsent de nombreux miroirs (et donc d'hbergeurs volontaires) qui permettent d'accder aux contenus du site. Un torrent, accessible depuis la page de Wikileaks, permet galement de distribuer son contenu sur les rseaux Peer-to-Peer.

Face aux pressions, PayPal, et aujourd'hui MasterCard, ont annonc qu'il stoppait les possibilits de dons au site. Rsultat, les cyber-attaques se multiplient contre ces prestataires de paiements.

De son cot, The Pirate Bay, annuaire de Torrents, appelle les internautes  fermer tous leurs comptes PayPal. Une demande qui s'inspire et qui fait suite  celle d'Eric Cantona de mettre les banques  bas en retirant ses liquidits.

Les banques sont d'ailleurs au centre de cette nouvelle action  visiblement coordonne - contre Wikileaks. La banque postale suisse vient en effet de geler les avoirs de Julian Assange, le crateur recherch du site. Post Finance a galement dcid de bloquer le compte o taient dposs les dons de soutien  Wikileaks. Motif invoqu, Julian Assange n'a pas donn sa vritable adresse (mais celle de ses avocats).

En France, c'est OVH, l'hbergeur de sites Web, qui est au coeur du cyclone. Aprs la demande d'Eric Besson, ministre charg de l'Industrie, de l'nergie et de l'conomie numrique, d'empcher l'hbergement de Wikileaks sur des serveurs franais, la socit avait saisi la justice vendredi.

Aujourd'hui, Octave Klaba, PDG d'OVH, fait  nouveau le point sur cette situation complexe dans un communiqu. Voici les principaux extraits de cette longue lettre ouverte  :

_ Ovh n'est ni l'hbergeur, ni l'diteur du site.
Ovh n'est ni pour ni contre wikileaks.

[] Le monde politique a montr du doigt Ovh comme le responsable de l'hbergement de ce site. Habituellement, la loi LCEN prvoit une obligation de notification du contenu manifestement illicite avec un fondement juridique. Nous en recevons 3  5 notifications par jour pour diffrentes pages parmi les
6'500'000 sites qu'on hberge sur notre rseau (propos racistes, xnophobie, etc) et nous les transmettons aux hbergeurs concerns. [...] Concernant le site wikileaks,  ce jour, nous n'avons reu aucune notification  transmettre  notre client. Peut tre lui, en a-t-il reue une directement. a, on ne le sait pas. En tout cas, Ovh n'a rien reu.

Vu les accusations et la position dlicate dans laquelle Ovh s'est retrouv, nous avons dcid de demander l'avis de la justice pour savoir si le site ou certaines pages du site sont manifestement illicites. Pour cela, nous avons dcid d'utiliser la procdure sur requte qui permet de demander l'avis d'un juge rapidement et sans discussion contradictoire. Nous n'avons pas fait la procdure en rfr, car elle demande qu'une partie assigne en justice une autre partie. En suite seulement le dbat contradictoire peut avoir lieu et le juge peut se prononcer.

Comme Ovh n'est ni pour ni contre ce site, nous n'avons pas  assigner notre client.*

Vendredi donc  16h, nous avons fait une demande trs trs rapide auprs du TGI de Lille. Elle a t rejete avec les motivations suivantes : "Rejetons la demande, la socit Ovh ne justifiant pas de la ncessite pour elle d'obtenir une autorisation judiciaire pour suspendre l'hbergement du site internet". Ceci parce qu'1 heure pour prparer la requte c'est peu et donc nous avons simplifi la requte au maximum en stipulant qu'Ovh tait l'hbergeur du site (ce qui n'est pas le cas, mais a permettait de la faire ds vendredi). Le juge s'est prononc  17h30...

Donc, nos avocats ont travaill tout le week-end pour prparer une requte complte avec toutes les pices ncessaires. Cette requte a t prsente et plaide aujourd'hui auprs d'un juge au TGI de Lille et un autre de Paris en mme temps. Le juge de Lille a confirm sa dcision de Vendredi. []

Le juge de Paris a dit que l'affaire tait complexe et a demand que le requte soit plaide au prs du premier Vice-prsident du TGI de Paris. a a t fait. Il tait d'avis que notre demande devait tre rejete mais a demand l'avis du Prsident du TGI de Paris qui lui n'tait pas de cet avis, et ce dernier a renvoy le dossier auprs du 1er juge qui lui aprs rflexion a rejet notre demande au motif qu'un tel dossier ncessitait un dbat contradictoire.

[]

Ces dcisions sont conformes  ce que nous attendions ...

Dans l'tat actuel des choses, il y a plusieurs scenarii:

- conformment  la loi LCEN, il faut que "quelqu'un" fasse une notification de contenu manifestement illicite auprs de l'hbergeur en la justifiant avec les fondements lgaux pour que ce dernier procde au retrait de ce contenu.
sinon il faut que "quelqu'un" assigne en rfr notre client (l'hbergeur et lui pourra ventuellement assigner son client Wikileaks en sa qualit d'diteur). Une discussion contradictoire pourra avoir lieu et le juge pourra se prononcer.

- sinon il faut que "quelqu'un" saisisse les juges de rfrs et demande de censurer le site sur le territoire franais.
C'est une procdure vraiment exceptionnelle. Il y a un prcdent dans l'histoire de la justice avec l'affaire relative au site "aaargh". Avec les sites sur les jeux, cette procdure commence  tre utilise.

Au niveau d'Ovh, le prestataire technique, nous estimons avoir fait le maximum pour clarifier la situation juridique du site par rapport  Ovh. En tout cas, nous avons essay d'tre le plus transparent possible.

Ovh excutera toute dcision de justice qui lui sera communique ._

Et de conclure : _ Cette affaire qui dpasse les tats, nous dpasse aussi et trs largement_ .

Visiblement trs affect par cette affaire, Ovh se refuse  tout commentaire supplmentaire et le regrette officiellement.

Une dcision que l'on peut comprendre vue la tournure des vnements qui mlangent de plus en plus finances, politique, diplomatie, murs et IT.

Dernire information qui vient de  tomber  : suite la demande de la Sude, la police Britannique vient, ce mardi, d'arrter Julian Assange. Pour _"crime sexuel"_.

Officiellement.


*Sources* : Communiqu de presse sur le gel des avoirs du crateur de Wikileaks, Page de PirateBay, Communiqu de l'arrestation de Julian Assange

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Affaire Wikileaks : OVH rpond par une lettre ouverte et saisit le Juge*
*Aprs la demande d'Eric Besson d'expulser le site polmique de ses serveurs*

*Mise  jour du 03/12/10*


L'affaire Wikileaks n'en finit plus de rebondir.

Aprs avoir essuy deux attaques par dni de service, y avoir chapp en utilisant les technologies Cloud (Amazon Web Services), puis aprs s'tre fait expuls des serveurs du gant amricain, le site de plus en plus sulfureux, et visiblement pourchass, a dcid de poser  ses valises  (de documents) en France et en Suisse.

Ne cherchez donc plus Wikileaks.org. Vous ne trouverez rien.

Le site s'appelle dsormais Wikileaks.ch.

En France, c'est OVH qui hberge le site polmique.

Une situation qui ne manque pas d'exasprer Eric Besson, le tout nouveau ministre charg de l'Industrie, de l'nergie et surtout de l'conomie numrique.

Le ministre n'a pas tard  ragir en exigeant, comme le rapportent les colonnes du Monde (lire ci-avant), que OVH expulse  son tour le site honni de ses serveurs au motif qu'il avait _ viol_  le secret diplomatique.

Face  la pression  certains diront l'intrusion  du politique dans des questions purement technologiques et lgales (un hbergeur ne peut refuser ses services qu' un site interdit, pas selon son bon vouloir), Octave Klaba, Directeur Gnral dOVH, a pris sa plume pour rdiger une lettre ouverte (numrique) qu'il a fait parvenir  lensemble de ses clients.

L'avis d'un expert IT sur cette situation mritait bien que nous la publions en intgralit : 

_ Comme vous savez certainement, le site wikileaks est hberg sur nos infrastructures depuis hier trs tt le matin. Il s'agit d'un client qui a command un serveur ddi, avec les blocs RIPE et de protections contre les attaques. Sa facture paye par CB s'lve  moins de 150 euros. Et donc il hberge le site wikileaks.
Juridiquement parlant Ovh n'est pas l'hbergeur de ce site. Ovh est, juste, le prestataire technique de la solution technique que le client a command.

Bref, l'histoire est banale et quotidienne. Le systme est totalement automatique et fonctionne 24 heures sur 24. Nous avons dcouvert comme vous tous que ce site est chez nous hier ... dans la presse.

Ovh n'est ni pour ni contre ce site. La question hors sujet pour nous. Ovh est une entreprise qui fournit les infrastructures, le fameux cloud computing disponible en quelques heures ..., et notre rle est d'assurer cette prestation technique. C'est tout.
On n'a pas demand d'hberger ce site ou ne pas l'hberger. Maintenant qu'il est chez nous on assure le contrat. C'est notre boulot. Il est fonctionnel.

Compte tenu de dernires dclarations politiques, et de pressions qui commencent rellement  se sentir, mme ici  Roubaix Valley, nous avons dcid de saisir le juge en rfr afin qu'il se prononce sur la lgalit ou pas de ce site sur le territoire franais. Ce n'est pas au monde politique ni  Ovh de demander ou de dcider la fermeture ou pas d'un site mais  la justice. C'est comme que a doit marcher dans un pays de droit.

Nous esprons que le juge donnera sa dcision avant ce soir ou demain. Et Ovh appliquera la dcision immdiatement_ .

Neutralit bienvenue, ou refus de prendre position, chacun aura sa vision des choses.

Mais cette lettre a au moins un mrite.

Celui de rappeler le fonctionnement normal de nos institutions.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




La sanction ministrielle est tombe, wikileak est hberg en France, par OVH, et cela doit cesser !!!

L'information peut tre lue sur le site du monde pour ceux que ca tente : 
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...61_651865.html

Blague de  notre ministre ou relles intentions, en tout cas les questions qui se posent maintenant sont : 
 - Est ce que OVH va courber l'chine ?
 - Est ce que ce site est illgal, le gouvernement a t'il le droit de demander sa fermeture. Ne profite il pas de la protection des sources journalistiques ?
 - Est ce bien la peine de vouloir fermer un site qui publie des information au compte goutte, entre autre par dsir des journalistes de protger les sources, au risque de voir ce mme site balancer tout au public d'un seul coup ?
 - Que reste il de croustillant  dcouvrir ?

Que de bons moments  venir, je sens que l'on va bien s'amuser...

----------


## mortapa

En tout cas quelles belle image de la dmocratie nous avons ses derniers jours  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

C'est totalement illgal ce qu'il demande. C'est de la censure, point final. a doit d'abord passer par un juge. Que l'tat porte plainte contre Wikileaks s'il s'estime ls.

EDIT : J'espre que OVH enverra chier le gouvernement.
EDIT 2 : Apparemment OVH souhaite s'en remettre  la justice et remet  sa place le gouvernement. C'est une bonne chose  ::):

----------


## bhamp0

OVH a demand au juge de se prononcer, donc ils ne feront pas de coupure tant que la justice n'aura pas dclar qu'il faut fermer le site.

----------


## mortapa

> OVH a demand au juge de se prononcer, donc ils ne feront pas de coupure tant que la justice n'aura pas dclar qu'il faut fermer le site.


Ouaip au moins on peut se dire que la france est mieux que les US sur se coup !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Eric Besson justifie cette dcision en indiquant que le site a "viol" le secret diplomatique en publiant, depuis le 28 novembre, des centaines de documents confidentiels amricains en collaboration avec* Le Monde* et d'autres grands titres de la presse mondiale.


Il va interdire la diffusion du journal Le Monde aussi ?  ::aie::

----------


## stardeath

a parle quand mme de secrets diplomatiques, pas de la dernire mode en matire de rgime, si aprs a change rien pour vous, demandez aux gouvernements que tous les secrets d'tats soient levs dans ce cas ...

----------


## mortapa

> a parle quand mme de secrets diplomatiques, pas de la dernire mode en matire de rgime, si aprs a change rien pour vous, demandez aux gouvernements que tous les secrets d'tats soient levs dans ce cas ...


C'est une trs bonne ide !

Je suis contre les secret d'tat et surtout l'ide :" Si on vous dit rien c'est pour vous protger"  ::aie:: 

"oui   envoyez des espions tuer des cologistes dans un bateau mais comprenez nous c'est pour vous sauvez"  ::roll::

----------


## stardeath

direct la thorie du complot, c'est dingue, bref a sert  rien de discuter visiblement.

----------


## Elepole

OVH a demand a un juge de statu, donc le site va tre vir de France.

----------


## FailMan

> OVH a demand a un juge de statu, donc le site va tre vir de France.


Non, pas forcment, cela ne veut rien dire. Cela ne sert  rien d'tre ngatif. Wait'n'see, comme on dit. Le souci est qu'OVH ne possde pas de datacenter hors de France, donc si le site est amen  tre "vir" de France, il ne sera plus chez OVH et il devra trouver un autre hbergeur (sinon il aurait fallu le changer de machine afin qu'il soit plac  l'tranger o il me semble que la juridiction franaise ne peut rien, si a n'a pas chang)

----------


## el_slapper

OVH base toute sa communication sur le "cloud" qu'ils pratiquent, et ne leur permet pas de savoir qui ils hbergent. Ca pourrait avoir des repercussions  plusieurs rebonds, cette histoire. Entre les partisans du cloud qui vont dire "foutez-nous la paix", ses opposants qui vont dire "c'est incontrolable", et les politiciens qui vont tenter de tirer les marrons du feu.

en mouvement l'avenir est.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Affaire Wikileaks : OVH rpond par une lettre ouverte et saisit le Juge*
*Aprs la demande d'Eric Besson d'expulser le site polmique de ses serveurs*

*Mise  jour du 03/12/10*


L'affaire Wikileaks n'en finit plus de rebondir.

Aprs avoir essuy deux attaques par dni de service, y avoir chapp en utilisant les technologies Cloud (Amazon Web Services), puis aprs s'tre fait expuls des serveurs du gant amricain, le site de plus en plus sulfureux, et visiblement pourchass, a dcid de poser  ses valises  (de documents) en France et en Suisse.

Ne cherchez donc plus Wikileaks.org. Vous ne trouverez rien.

Le site s'appelle dsormais Wikileaks.ch.

En France, c'est OVH qui hberge le site polmique.

Une situation qui ne manque pas d'exasprer Eric Besson, le tout nouveau ministre charg de l'Industrie, de l'nergie et surtout de l'conomie numrique.

Le ministre n'a pas tard  ragir en exigeant, comme le rapportent les colonnes du Monde (lire ci-avant), que OVH expulse  son tour le site honni de ses serveurs au motif qu'il avait _ viol_  le secret diplomatique.

Face  la pression  certains diront l'intrusion  du politique dans des questions purement technologiques et lgales (un hbergeur ne peut refuser ses services qu' un site interdit, pas selon son bon vouloir), Octave Klaba, Directeur Gnral dOVH, a pris sa plume pour rdiger une lettre ouverte (numrique) qu'il a fait parvenir  lensemble de ses clients.

L'avis d'un expert IT sur cette situation mritait bien que nous la publions en intgralit : 

_ Comme vous savez certainement, le site wikileaks est hberg sur nos infrastructures depuis hier trs tt le matin. Il s'agit d'un client qui a command un serveur ddi, avec les blocs RIPE et de protections contre les attaques. Sa facture paye par CB s'lve  moins de 150 euros. Et donc il hberge le site wikileaks.
Juridiquement parlant Ovh n'est pas l'hbergeur de ce site. Ovh est, juste, le prestataire technique de la solution technique que le client a command.

Bref, l'histoire est banale et quotidienne. Le systme est totalement automatique et fonctionne 24 heures sur 24. Nous avons dcouvert comme vous tous que ce site est chez nous hier ... dans la presse.

Ovh n'est ni pour ni contre ce site. La question hors sujet pour nous. Ovh est une entreprise qui fournit les infrastructures, le fameux cloud computing disponible en quelques heures ..., et notre rle est d'assurer cette prestation technique. C'est tout.
On n'a pas demand d'hberger ce site ou ne pas l'hberger. Maintenant qu'il est chez nous on assure le contrat. C'est notre boulot. Il est fonctionnel.

Compte tenu de dernires dclarations politiques, et de pressions qui commencent rellement  se sentir, mme ici  Roubaix Valley, nous avons dcid de saisir le juge en rfr afin qu'il se prononce sur la lgalit ou pas de ce site sur le territoire franais. Ce n'est pas au monde politique ni  Ovh de demander ou de dcider la fermeture ou pas d'un site mais  la justice. C'est comme que a doit marcher dans un pays de droit.

Nous esprons que le juge donnera sa dcision avant ce soir ou demain. Et Ovh appliquera la dcision immdiatement_ .

Neutralit bienvenue, ou refus de prendre position, chacun aura sa vision des choses.

Mais cette lettre a au moins un mrite.

Celui de rappeler le fonctionnement normal de nos institutions.

----------


## Elepole

> Non, pas forcment, cela ne veut rien dire. Cela ne sert  rien d'tre ngatif.


Je suis pas ngatif mais raliste, le gouvernement a trouv un bon moyen damlior ces rapport diplomatique avec les autres pays, tu pense vraiment qu'il vont laiss la justice leur retir cette occasion ?

----------


## kedare

Wikileaks down, je crois que ca rpond  la question ?..

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Wikileaks down, je crois que ca rpond  la question ?..


Salut,

Le site est pas down

Je me cite  ::mrgreen::  :




> Ne cherchez donc plus Wikileaks.org. Vous ne trouverez rien.
> 
> Le site s'appelle dsormais Wikileaks.ch


Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## kedare

Wikileaks.ch est down aussi...  ::zoubi::  (mme pas de rsolution DNS...)

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Bah pourtant  ::aie:: ... http://213.251.145.96/reldate/2010-12-03_0.html

----------


## kedare

Bizarre, un problme de DNS au boulot alors :/

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bizarre, un problme de DNS au boulot alors :/


Meme soucis pour moi

le pire, c'est que wikileaks a la base je m'en tape un peu... comme des secrets diplomatiques...(savoir que sarko est capricieux et qu'il a une cour de  courtisan... on le savait dj)

mais a force d'en parler, je trouve ca de plus en plus fun, j'ai t faire mon acte citoyen et ait pris le fichier insurrence sur the pirate bay et je m'interesse au sujet...

----------


## brulain

L ou la plupart sinon tous auraient baiss leur pantalon avant mme que l'autorit vichiste en la personne de son reprsentant patent se soit manifeste, OVH l'a conserv bien sangl  la ceinture: chapeau !

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

La question qu'il est intressante de se poser  mon avis est la suivante : si tout ceci se passait en Chine,  savoir que Wikileaks tait un site Chinois qui mettait dans l'embarras le gouvernement chinois en rvlant tout un tas de truc cachs au peuple, quelle raction aurions-nous ? Que ce site est nuisible ? Ou plutt que c'est un grand espoir pour le peuple Chinois, pour la dmocratie, vive la libert etc etc... ?




> a parle quand mme de secrets diplomatiques, pas de la dernire mode en matire de rgime, si aprs a change rien pour vous, demandez aux gouvernements que tous les secrets d'tats soient levs dans ce cas ...


Ben c'est justement l'intrt du truc. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai envie de savoir qui des hommes qui me "reprsentent" installent des dictateurs, organisent des assassinats, veulent me cacher qu'un nuage radioactif a vol au dessus de ma tte, qu'ils sigent dans les comits de direction des plus grandes multinationales etc... Wikileaks est un premier pas en cette direction. Car sans accs  ces informations cruciales, quel lgitimit peut avoir mon vote ? L'Etat est l pour servir les citoyens, pas l'inverse.

En mme temps... tout ceci a t pens, thoris et dvelopp aux yeux de tous il y a bien longtemps, par E. Bernays entre autre :




> En politique, il  vend  limage des personnalits publiques, en crant par exemple le petit-djeuner du prsident, o celui-ci rencontre des personnalits du show-biz. Il considre quune minorit intelligente doit avoir le pouvoir  dmocratique  et que la masse populaire doit tre modele pour laccepter.
> [...]
> Selon lui, la propagande nest pas un vilain mot car laction de dominer et manipuler les foules est invitable, ncessaire pour  organiser le chaos  et mme profitable pour  guider  la masse  gare , ainsi soulage de lreintante tche de penser par soi-mme.


http://www.polemia.com/article.php?id=2899

C'tait il y a 80 ans...

Internet menace directement tout cet litisme opaque. Benjamin Bayart va mme jusqu' dire dans sa dernire confrence  Sciences Po qu'Internet c'est pour la premire fois la mise en oeuvre de l'article XI de la dclaration des droits de l'homme :




> La libre communication des penses et des opinions est un des droits les plus prcieux de lHomme : tout Citoyen peut donc parler, crire, imprimer librement, sauf  rpondre de labus de cette libert, dans les cas dtermins par la Loi.


Dans cette confrence, il explique aussi l'importance de l'anonymat non seulement sur Internet, mais dans une dmocratie tout court : "pour pouvoir entrer en rsistance contre le systme"...




> "oui   envoyez des espions tuer des cologistes dans un bateau mais comprenez nous c'est pour vous sauvez"


Il faut faire attention  la manire dont tu prsentes les faits, observe par toi-mme les ractions. Dans l'affaire du Rainbow Warrior, il n'y a pas eu de volont de tuer qui que ce soit, mme si c'est comme a que a a fini. Cette faon de dformer les choses est prcisment ce qui discrdite tant les mdias... tout comme les discours d'opposition d'ailleurs.

----------


## stardeath

dsol de ne pas voir ici un pisode de sitcom amricaine, je vote justement pour ne avoir  m'occuper des affaires politiques, dans le cas contraire j'aurai fait l'ena et j'aurai vu par moi mme.

de plus et a c'est pas moi qui le dit (cf les collaborateurs de wikileaks qui ont quitt le bateau) wikileaks dvoile les documents sans mme prendre garde si des personnes pourrait tre en danger  la suite des divulgations, donc grosso modo on se fout de l'humain tant qu'on rapporte la vrit, bah non, encore dsol, pas pour moi.

jouer avec le feu c'est grisant, sauf pour ceux qui seront bruls.

(je prcise quand mme, je suis pas contre wikileaks dans sa totalit, seulement contre la libration d'info sans rflexion quant  leur dangerosit sur les personnes apparaissant dans ces mme documents)

----------


## maubery

> de plus et a c'est pas moi qui le dit (cf les collaborateurs de wikileaks qui ont quitt le bateau) wikileaks dvoile les documents sans mme prendre garde si des personnes pourrait tre en danger  la suite des divulgations, donc grosso modo on se fout de l'humain tant qu'on rapporte la vrit, bah non, encore dsol, pas pour moi.


bah non, dans The Guardian aujourd'hui

 "WikiLeaks has a four-year publishing history. During that time there has been no credible allegation, even by organisations like the Pentagon that even a single person has come to harm as a result of our activities. This is despite much-attempted manipulation and spin trying to lead people to a counter-factual conclusion."

a embarasse les politiques et c'est pas plus mal. La pluspart des rvlations sont en effet des secrets de polichinelles, mais le fait est que a sort d'institutions gouvernementales et que a nerve une diplomacie qui soit en dit en passant n'a pas su protger correctement ses donnes.

A bon entendeur ...

----------


## daimrod

> dsol de ne pas voir ici un pisode de sitcom amricaine, je vote justement pour ne avoir  m'occuper des affaires politiques, dans le cas contraire j'aurai fait l'ena et j'aurai vu par moi mme.
> 
> de plus et a c'est pas moi qui le dit (cf les collaborateurs de wikileaks qui ont quitt le bateau) wikileaks dvoile les documents sans mme prendre garde si des personnes pourrait tre en danger  la suite des divulgations, donc grosso modo on se fout de l'humain tant qu'on rapporte la vrit, bah non, encore dsol, pas pour moi.
> 
> jouer avec le feu c'est grisant, sauf pour ceux qui seront bruls.
> 
> (je prcise quand mme, je suis pas contre wikileaks dans sa totalit, seulement contre la libration d'info sans rflexion quant  leur dangerosit sur les personnes apparaissant dans ces mme documents)


Bah alors tu seras content d'apprendre que c'est le cas ?

As-tu seulement essay d'accder aux cables en questions ?

Parce que pour l'instant, c'est simple sur les 250K annoncs seuls 680
sont disponibles en ce moment.  T'es tu demand pourquoi ?  Parce que
cette fois wikileaks a dcid de travailler avec diffrents grand
journaux (Le Monde, The Guardian, Der Spiegel, ...) pour leurs laisser
le temps de traiter les infos et surtout de retirer les noms des
personnes pouvant tre mises en danger par ces informations.

(Bon aussi parce que a leurs permet de  vendre  leur nom, et de
faire saliver tout le monde mais bon...)

Par exemple, sur un certain nombre de cables il y a une petite note
indiquant que ledit cable n'est pas complet et que ce n'est qu'un
extrait.

Ensuite pour ton argument de:  si j'avais voulu m'intresser  la
politique j'aurais fait l'ena .
C'est quand mme dingue, on est en dmocratie (encore  peu prt) donc
justement le principe c'est que c'est toi, moi, nous citoyens qui
dcidions.

 le peuple est souverain et dtient le pouvoir collectivement 
	Wikipdia.

C'est fou non ? Tu n'as mme pas besoin de faire des tudes en politique
pour t'y intresser, un peu comme tu peux t'intresser  tous et n'importe
quoi sans faire d'tudes si le coeur t'en dit.

----------


## Elepole

> je vote justement pour ne avoir  m'occuper des affaires politiques, dans le cas contraire j'aurai fait l'ena et j'aurai vu par moi mme.


Donc dans ce cas la tu est tout a fait d'accord pour tout les projet de ltat ? Y compris le filtrage des contenue que LOPPSI 2 prvoit ? 

La politique (la vrai) consiste a dcider des rgles dans les quel TU vie, t'a peut-tre voter pour que quelqu'un d'autre s'en occupe a ta place, mais si cette personne fais que des btise (pour etre polie) tu va la laiss faire ?

----------


## psychadelic

Perso, je vois pas trop sur quel texte de loi un juge pourrait interdire l'hbergement de WikiLeaks chez OVH

Sinon, et ce serait une premire en France, l'hbergement pourrait tre interdit par dcret...

Je me demande si les Suisses eux-mme sont ravi d'hberger ce site ?

Sinon,  tort ou  raison, Julian Assange risque d'tre arrt et extrad vers la Suede; => fin de WikiLeaks faute de combattants ?

----------


## FR119492

Comme Suisse, je suis trs fier que ce site trouve refuge dans mon pays. Par la mme occasion, je me permets de citer l'pitaphe de Jonathan Swift:
"Va ton chemin, voyageur, et imite si tu le peux l'homme qui dfendit la libert envers et contre tout."

----------


## psychadelic

Je reformule: les autorits Suisses ont-elles fait un communiqu sur le sujet ?

----------


## Julien Bodin

A noter que wikileaks demande de l'aide pour crer massivement des mirroirs. Je vous renvoie un lien vers le blog de bluetouff :



> http://bluetouff.com/2010/12/04/cabl...rroring-party/

----------


## andry.aime

> A noter que wikileaks demande de l'aide pour crer massivement des mirroirs. Je vous renvoie un lien vers le blog de bluetouff :


Beaucoup de leurs docs sont actuellement tlchargeable en P2P  :;): .

----------


## Julien Bodin

> Beaucoup de leurs docs sont actuellement tlchargeable en P2P .


Oui mais l c'est du mirroring avec une synchronisation totale, en rponse  ceux qui voudraient couper l'accs au site. Au contraire, maintenant il se dmultiplie.

----------


## OWickerman

Bravo la dmocratie franaise dont un "reprsentant" voudrait violer l'une des rgles de base : la sparation des pouvoirs.
Besson dmission !

----------


## rebolon

Et nous voici revenu  l'poque de Giscard... Le gouvernement tente de censurer tout ce qui ne va pas dans son sens (hadopi et  loppsi pour internet, changement de direction dans les groupes de presse et france television, suppression des juges d'instruction...). Pourtant il n'est pas difficile de faire appliquer la loi, surtout quand on en fait ce qu'on veut. Alors continuer  censurer en faisant pression sur nos entreprises, a me met hors de moi. Il ne faudra pas s'tonner en 2012 de voir un taux d'abstention record ! J'espre juste que cela ne profitera pas  Sarkozy ou  l'extrme droite.

----------


## maxwell302

J'ai bien peur que cette affaire ajoute de l'eau au moulin des pro-filtrage dans notre gouvernement...

Quand on voit les dclarations de M.Besson, on peut facilement imaginer le prochain argument :

"Vous voyez ce qui arrive quand on laisse internet sans rglementation, des sites d'espions et de terroristes".

Et du coup, hop ! Une jolie loi de filtrage qui octroie le droit (comme M.Besson l'aimerais) d'expulser des sites web comme les sans-papiers.

J'ai hte d'entendre l'avis de Fleur en plastique/Frederic Lefebvre/Benjamin Lancar sur la question  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Arnard

J'applaudis des deux mains les dclarations d'OVH, qui fait preuve d'une trs belle conscience professionnelle.

Quant aux contenus de Wikileaks, je ne vois aucun souci  garder des infos prives pour certaines ngociations, surtout quand il s'agit en face de pays peu dmocratiques, mais si les lments sont passs, les rendre publics ne choque pas. En bref, OK pour ne pas parler des ventes d'armes tant que le contrat n'est pas sign, mais sympa de le notifier par la suite !

----------


## FR119492

> Bravo la dmocratie franaise


Juste un petit dtail terminologique: la France n'est pas une dmocratie, mais une rpublique.

----------


## ogaby

> Juste un petit dtail terminologique: la France n'est pas une dmocratie, mais une rpublique.


+1

Une rpublique est un systme o le pouvoir est lu par le peuple. C'est bien le cas de la France.

Une dmocratie est un systme o le peuple dcide voire influe sur le pouvoir au jour le jour. Et gnralement dans une dmocratie, le peuple a des reprsentants au sein du pouvoir.

----------


## BugFactory

Si on ne peut que regretter le risque subi par agents et informateurs en certains points du globe, on ne peut que regretter galement la situation qui a rendu ces rvlations ncessaires.

De nombreuses machines fonctionnent selon un principe simple. Un moteur cre un mouvement. Un capteur mesure la position. Quand la position dsire est atteinte, le moteur est stopp. Dans nos systmes dmocratiques, l'tat est le moteur. Les journaux sont le capteur. Ainsi, les journaux permettent au peuple de contrler leur gouvernement.

Les mdias traditionnels ont longtemps tenu leur rle de quatrime pouvoir, du capteur. Leur rachat par les amis des politiques, certaines pressions, ont permis de remplacer l'information par la propagande, confortant la situation d'une certaine oligarchie. (Je dis une "certaine" oligarchie, car toutes les personnes influentes ne sont pas ncessairement corrompues.)

Arrive alors Internet. Dcentralis, Internet est par nature incontrlable. Aprs des annes de confort mdiatique, celui-ci se permet de critiquer ouvertement le pouvoir en place. Pire encore, il se montre peu sensible aux mthodes traditionnelles de manipulation, comme langue de bois et pressions. C'est ainsi que l'on voit se multiplier des projets plus ou moins fantaisistes pour le contrler. Comme par exemple, le taxer aux profit de mdias plus soumis.

Ce que je viens de dire est-il exact? Je le pense, mais a n'a aucune importance. Ce qui est important, c'est que c'est ce que ressentent beaucoup de gens. A faire ainsi monter la pression, la cocotte minute a explos. L'explosion s'appelle Wikileak.

En somme, qu'est-ce que WikiLeaks? Du journalisme qui a chapp au contrle des puissants grce  Internet. (Encore une fois, pas tous.) Il est amusant de voir les mmes politiques qui font tout pour abattre la vie prive tempter de la sorte quand c'est leurs secrets que l'on rvle.

En tout tat de cause, je pense que l'on ne peut gure faire de reproches  WikiLeaks. Entre deux maux, ils ont choisi le moindre. Si il y a quelqu'un  blmer, c'est plutt ceux qui on cr cette situation En tout tat de cause, WikiLeaks est du journalisme, et doit tre protg en temps que tel. En ce sens, j'approuve totalement l'attitude d'OVH.

----------


## om

> je vote justement pour ne avoir  m'occuper des affaires politiques, dans le cas contraire j'aurai fait l'ena et j'aurai vu par moi mme.


La politique, c'est s'intresser  "la vie de la cit". C'est tout le contraire de "je vote, faites ce que vous voulez pour mon bien, je vous fais confiance".

----------


## OWickerman

> Juste un petit dtail terminologique: la France n'est pas une dmocratie, mais une rpublique.


"La france est une dmocratie librale dont le gouvernement a la forme d'une rpublique. Les fondements de lorganisation politique et administrative actuelle de la France ont t fixs en 1958 par la Constitution de la Cinquime Rpublique. Selon larticle premier de cette constitution,  la France est une Rpublique indivisible, laque, dmocratique et sociale ."
source

Aprs, on peut ergoter des sicles sur le sens de tout cela. Toujours est il que M.Besson ne devrait pas outrepasser les prrogatives de l'excutif en tentant de dicter sa conduite au judiciaire. Le simple fait qu'il ose tenir de tels propos en public devrait tous nous amener  rflchir sur l'tat de notre rpublique dmocratique.

----------


## om

Un autre billet de blog trs intressant concernant la justice et la censure de WikiLeaks : http://blog.fdn.fr/post/2010/12/06/F...r-de-WikiLeaks

----------


## mortapa

OVH a gagn le premier combat, reste plus qu'a voir qui portera plainte contre wikileaks et pour quels motifs.

source

----------


## maxwell302

> la France est une Rpublique indivisible, laque, dmocratique et sociale


Rayez la/les mention(s) inutiles  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur en plastique

Je trouve particulirement scandaleux la manire dont l'affaire se droule.  ::evil:: 

Ce site viole le secret dfense de plusieurs Etats, et notamment il est trs important que la France soit en bons termes avec les Etats-Unis. M. Sarkozy a fait un grand travail de rconciliation avec la plus grande dmocratie du monde, notre modle  tous, et il faut tout faire pour le prserver.

Le site aurait d tre expuls de France dans les minutes qui viennent aprs sa dtection. Comment une socit priv base en France peut se permettre de tenir tte  une dcision ministrielle (c'est--dire une dcision du peuple car le gouvernement est form  partir des voeux du peuple) ? J'espre que la riposte contre l'hbergeur sera exemplaire.

----------


## chemanel

> Je trouve particulirement scandaleux la manire dont l'affaire se droule. 
> 
> Ce site viole le secret dfense de plusieurs Etats, et notamment il est trs important que la France soit en bons termes avec les Etats-Unis. M. Sarkozy a fait un grand travail de rconciliation avec la plus grande dmocratie du monde, notre modle  tous, et il faut tout faire pour le prserver.
> 
> Le site aurait d tre expuls de France dans les minutes qui viennent aprs sa dtection. Comment une socit priv base en France peut se permettre de tenir tte  une dcision ministrielle (c'est--dire une dcision du peuple car le gouvernement est form  partir des voeux du peuple) ? J'espre que la riposte contre l'hbergeur sera exemplaire.


J'avais commencer a t'crire un long texte pour t'expliquer le pourquoi... Puis j'ai vu tes points et j'ai compris que tu cherchais le clash exprs ! ... Du coup je vais te rpondre en 3 mots :

Sparations des pouvoirs

----------


## maxwell302

AAAhhh ! enfin !
Il tait temps, je commenait  m'inquiter. 
Le troll prfr de Developpez.net ! ( -210pts)  ::ccool:: 

Commenons : 



> (c'est--dire une dcision du peuple car le gouvernement est form  partir des voeux du peuple)


Non.

Le gouvernement est form par le premier ministre, lui mme choisi par le prsident.
Avouez, cher ami, que c'est un raccourci assez douteux de dire que le gouvernement est choisi par le peuple.

On peut mme prciser que dans le gouvernement, il y'a des personnes qui n'ont jamais t lues et dont le seul talent est d'etre l'ami de personnes haut-places. Mais bref, passons.




> Comment une socit priv base en France peut se permettre de tenir tte  une dcision ministrielle


Aux dernires nouvelles les ministres ne font pas la justice dans ce pays, il y'a des tribunaux pour cela.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

Sparation des pouvoirs ?  :8O: 

La fameuse sparation des pouvoirs est un obstacle au bon fonctionnement du gouvernement. On a voulu faire des gardes-fous, mais en ralit on bloque ainsi institutionnellement le bon fonctionnement de la Rpublique. M. Sarkozy a commenc le travail ncessaire de dmantellement de ces dispositions vtustes. Il est temps d'arrter de penser dans le pass, et maintenant d'avoir un gouvernement efficace, qui permet  un membre du gouvernement de prendre des dcisions  application immdiate pour le bien de tous.

L'hbergeur ici se rfugie derrire ces lois vtustes, mais vous verrez, une fois que M. Sarkozy aura abrog ces directives, WikiLeaks avec son hbergeur mordra la poussire et a sera bien fait.  :8-):

----------


## Flaburgan

Nan mais l t'es mme plus crdible... Combien tu gagnes pour poster ici ?

----------


## zouuc

Selon moi, ce que le France fait (ou notre prsident chrie et son fabuleux gouvernement) c'est encore de la diplomatie. En fait je vois a comme un grand mouvement mondiale  l'encontre d'Assange (je ne lui en veux pas du tout je vous rassure au contraire). En gros selon moi, le gouvernement US suivit par d'autres (Suisse, Canada etc ...) veulent montrer qu'Assange et Wikileaks sont des dmons donc le gouvernement Franais suit pour ne pas faire passer son pays pour poltron ... (Et donc Fleur en plastique n'aurait pas forcement tord quand il dit que les relations diplomatiques avec le reste du monde peut se jouer la dessus aussi. Imaginons que a france acceuille Assange mais qu'elle refuse de le livrer aux autorit US comment on serait vu par le reste du monde  ::?:  mme si je serais fire d'avoir un gouvernement qui le ferait  :;): )
Bien que cela puisse aider  filtrer internet aussi ... 

Je pense juste que ce point de vue l n'est pas  exclure.

----------


## Acropole

> Sparation des pouvoirs ? 
> 
> La fameuse sparation des pouvoirs est un obstacle au bon fonctionnement du gouvernement. On a voulu faire des gardes-fous, mais en ralit on bloque ainsi institutionnellement le bon fonctionnement de la Rpublique. M. Sarkozy a commenc le travail ncessaire de dmantellement de ces dispositions vtustes. Il est temps d'arrter de penser dans le pass, et maintenant d'avoir un gouvernement efficace, qui permet  un membre du gouvernement de prendre des dcisions  application immdiate pour le bien de tous.
> 
> L'hbergeur ici se rfugie derrire ces lois vtustes, mais vous verrez, une fois que M. Sarkozy aura abrog ces directives, WikiLeaks avec son hbergeur mordra la poussire et a sera bien fait.


Premirement le bien de tous n'existe pas. C'est une manipulation bien connue, trs ancienne, et vtuste, pour culpabiliser ceux qui ne se soumettraient pas  la masse gocentrique.
Deuximement la concentration des pouvoir est une ngation totale de la libert de chacun. Comme tu le dis, sarkozy cherche avant tout le bon fonctionnement de son gouvernement, non celui du pays.
Enfin, ton message est tellement outrancier qu'il me parait tre tout simplement une caricature provocatrice dont le fondement est bien loin de ce qu'il nonce.

----------


## Flaburgan

Je suis pour la libert d'expression, la libert de la presse, et le web est une aubaine pour a car c'est un terrain rellement neutre et accessible pratiquement  tous, tout du moins en France.

Cependant, j'aimerais revenir sur plusieurs choses que j'ai lu ici:

Premier point :
Le secret dfense, je pense que s'il existe, c'est qu'il est ncessaire. Le monde dmocratique, galitaire, tel que le dcrit notre constitution, est utopique.
Utopique ne veut pas dire qu'il faut l'abandonner. Non, nous devons tout faire pour nous en rapprocher au maximum. Cependant, il faut bien rester conscient que nous ne l'atteindrons jamais. Certaines choses doivent, je pense, rester hors de contrle du peuple. Ils ont t lus, et mme si ce n'tait pas notre choix, il faut  prsent leur faire confiance. Sans confiance en son gouvernement, cela ne peut pas marcher. Je suis d'accord, en ce moment, la confiance, ils sont en train de la perdre...

Deuxime point : 



> je vote justement pour ne avoir  m'occuper des affaires politiques, dans le cas contraire j'aurai fait l'ena et j'aurai vu par moi mme.


Au moins toi tu en es conscient. Mais je pense que comme toi, 80% de la population se contre-fout de la politique. La seule chose qu'ils voient, c'est les prix qui augmentent. Savoir ce que le gouvernement fait dans leur dos, ils n'en n'ont cure.

Troisime point :
J'ai cout Eric Besson affirmer cela sur france inter  18h vendredi dernier. Et franchement, je le comprends. L'Etat franais tait oblig de faire a, car wikileaks est considr comme une menace dans beaucoup de pays qui sont nos allis. Se mettre  dos les Etats Unis, la grande Bretagne, la Sude... Juste pour wikileaks ? Le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle pour notre gouvernement. Cependant, il faut bien qu'il soit conscient que juridiquement parlant, il ne peut rien faire. Or, comme nous sommes en train de le voir, la justice est lente, trs lente. Si le site est bout hors de France dans les prochains jours, ce sera le signe que les Etats Unis ont le bras trs long. Qui sait, peut tre dcouvrirons nous les manipulations faites par cette tat pour fermer wikileaks dans les prochains cables publis ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Et sinon :
Un grand bravo  OVH tout de mme, mme si finalement, ils n'ont fait que ce qui tait logique. Ils auraient enfreint la loi s'ils avaient supprim ce site de leur serveur. Un de nous aurait-il eu le courage de porter plainte pour cet outrage ? Nous serions nous retrouvs dans un procs contre le gouvernement car il a enfreint la loi en retirant un site qui n'avait rien d'illgal ?

Et pour finir, l'argument principal de Mr Besson n'tait pas "on le fait car les USA nous font peur", mais "ces documents mettent en danger la vie de personnes." Je sais que les journaux retirent les noms, mais je me doute que pour des professionnels, il est possible de remonter quand mme sur l'auteur. (d'o le temps long pour publi les documents, les journaux essayent de supprimer les traces au maximum). Cet argument est-il donc rellement recevable ?

----------


## Fleur en plastique

C'est un peu hors sujet mais bon certaines personnes chipotent ici.




> Le troll prfr de Developpez.net ! ( -210pts)


Je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire par "troll", et quant aux points, j'ai pas du tout compris ce  quoi a correspond. Est-ce une sorte d'indice de popularit ? Je m'en fiche d'tre impopulaire, je sais que j'ai raison, c'est tout.




> Le gouvernement est form par le premier ministre, lui mme choisi par le prsident.
> Avouez, cher ami, que c'est un raccourci assez douteux de dire que le gouvernement est choisi par le peuple.


Je sais, j'ai fait un raccourci rapide, mais dans le fond j'ai raison. Je n'ai pas dit que le peuple lisait le gouvernement, mais le gouvernement est form par le premier ministre lui-mme nomm par le Prsident, qui, lui, est lu. Donc indirectement le gouvernement est lu.




> On peut mme prciser que dans le gouvernement, il y'a des personnes qui n'ont jamais t lues et dont le seul talent est d'etre l'ami de personnes haut-places. Mais bref, passons.


Mieux vaut une personne jamais lue mais hyper comptente qu'un incapable qui a su berner le peuple pour se faire lire.




> Aux dernires nouvelles les ministres ne font pas la justice dans ce pays, il y'a des tribunaux pour cela.


Vu la lenteur de la justice dans le pays, fort heureusement qu'il y a des hommes et des femmes d'action dans le gouvernement pour prendre le relai. En plus, ose me dire que tu n'as jamais vu des cas o la justice est particulirement injuste et o le gouvernement sait rparer les erreurs de la justice grce au simple bon sens ?

----------


## Flaburgan

Un troll est un dbat sans intrt o l'on retrouve constamment les mme argument (du genre "Mac c'est mieux que Windows", pour les informaticiens).

Pour tes points, tu en gagnes quand tu postes et quand tu as des votes "plus" (le pouce vert en l'air), et tu en perds quand tu as des votes "moins" (le pouce rouge vers le bas).

Edit : Je ne sais pas qui a mal not ce post, mais il n'y a l dedans que des dfinitions. Une mauvaise note serait donc un dsaccord dans une dfinition. Les pouces, il n'y a rien  dire, c'est donc ma dfinition de troll qui ne convient pas. C'est comme a que je vois un troll, et il me semble que tous le voient comme a sur les forums. Si cependant vous n'tes pas d'accord, la trouvez incomplte, ou n'importe quelle remarque, n'hsitez pas et fates m'en part, je suis compltement ouvert  toutes remarques, mais une simple mauvaise note, a n'apporte rien, surtout sur un post comme celui l...

----------


## FailMan

> Mieux vaut une personne jamais lue mais hyper comptente qu'un incapable qui a su berner le peuple pour se faire lire.


Tout sauf Sarkozy, alors ?  ::roll::

----------


## Tellen

> Mieux vaut une personne jamais lue mais hyper comptente qu'un incapable qui a su berner le peuple pour se faire lire.


Ben en France c'est reussi :
On a des personnes non elue et pas competente et une personne qui a berner le peuple pour se faire elire (je n'irais pas dire qu'il est incompetent car il loin d'etre incompetent)

----------


## Flaburgan

Pour rpondre  tous tes posts sur ce sujet de manire globale, fleur en plastique, je suis d'accord avec toi : le gouvernement ne pouvait pas ouvrir les bras en criant "Bienvenu en France wikileeeaaaaks !!" quand tous ses allis voyent le site comme une atrocit. Cependant, il faut tre rigoureux, ce site internet n'a rien d'illgal, le contenu qu'il diffuse est compltement autoris en France. Donc rien ne permet de le supprimer. Donc si le gouvernement le fait, il enfreint ses propres lois. Et un Etat qui enfreint ses lois, tu me rejoindras l dessus, c'est tout de mme un comble. Comment aprs oser demander  ses citoyens de respecter quelque chose que l'on ne fait pas soit mme ? "Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais..."
C'est une perte totale de crdibilit.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En somme, qu'est-ce que WikiLeaks? Du journalisme qui a chapp au contrle des puissants grce  Internet.


Je suis contre la censure en gnrale, et contre Besson en particulier  ::mouarf:: , mais dire que Wikileaks c'est du journalisme, c'est faux !

Les journalistes sont avant tout des enquteurs, et des relayeurs d'informations. Informations vrifies et tayes.

Wikileaks ce sont des distributeurs gratuits de ragots trouvs on ne sait o, on ne sait comment, et librement mis  disposition sans qu'il y ait eu la moindre vrification. On est loin du journalisme,  moins de considrer Voici comme du journalisme !  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

J'ai trouv ! 

*Fleur en plastique* est la fille cache de Frdric Lefebvre et Nadine Morano !  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Tellen

> J'ai trouv ! 
> 
> *Fleur en plastique* est la fille cache de Frdric Lefebvre et Nadine Morano !


Mais non il est l pour tester les points ngatif du forum. C'est bon *Fleur en plastique* a marche bien tu peux arreter !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Flaburgan

Merci pour le flood les gars :p

En faite, j'suis en train de me rendre compte que si je reformule mon dernier message, la question est "Le gouvernement peut-il dans certains cas enfreindre ses propres lois ?" (un vrai sujet de philo), et dans notre cas prcis : "L'hbergement de wikileaks en France fait-il parti de ces cas ?"

----------


## Mdinoc

Pour rpondre  la question: OUI.

C'est une tentative de censure.

----------


## Marco46

> Je suis contre la censure en gnrale, et contre Besson en particulier , mais dire que Wikileaks c'est du journalisme, c'est faux !
> 
> *Les journalistes sont avant tout* des enquteurs, et *des relayeurs d'informations*. Informations *vrifies et tayes*.
> 
> *Wikileaks ce sont des distributeurs gratuits de ragots trouvs on ne sait o, on ne sait comment, et librement mis  disposition sans qu'il y ait eu la moindre vrification*. On est loin du journalisme,  moins de considrer Voici comme du journalisme !


2 mensonges en 3 lignes tu es en forme :

Wikileaks n'a rien publi de lui mme sur cette affaire, il a relay  5 grands journaux. Donc selon ta dfinition a entre dans la dfinition de journalisme, ce qui est fort.

Les 5 journaux analysent la matire fournie par Wikileaks et en font des articles. Les cables diplomatiques revus et corrigs par les journaux sont ensuite retransmis  Wikileaks (purs de ce qui poserait problme en matire de scurit) et c'est cette version qui est publie sur le site de Wikileaks. Cette information a t clairement donne par la rdactrice en chef du Monde hier soir dans Mots Croiss.

Donc ne vient pas dire *absolument n'importe* quoi s'il te plait.

----------


## Flaburgan

> 2 mensonges en 3 lignes tu es en forme :
> 
> Wikileaks n'a rien publi de lui mme sur cette affaire, il a relay  5 grands journaux. Donc selon ta dfinition a entre dans la dfinition de journalisme, ce qui est fort.
> 
> Les 5 journaux analysent la matire fournie par Wikileaks et en font des articles. Les cables diplomatiques revus et corrigs par les journaux sont ensuite retransmis  Wikileaks (purs de ce qui poserait problme en matire de scurit) et c'est cette version qui est publie sur le site de Wikileaks. Cette information a t clairement donne par la rdactrice en chef du Monde hier soir dans Mots Croiss.
> 
> Donc ne vient pas dire *absolument n'importe* quoi s'il te plait.


Je reste quand mme assez d'accord avec lui sur *la source* des informations. J'ai pos la question dans un autre topic, personne n'a finalement t rellement capable de me donner une vraie rponse : D'OU VIENNENT LES INFORMATIONS DE WIKILEAKS ? *comment* se les est-il procur ?

Voici la seule rponse "correcte", bien que toujours sans source, que j'ai eu la dernire fois que j'ai pos la question.

----------


## bizet

> Je reste quand mme assez d'accord avec lui sur *la source* des informations. J'ai pos la question dans un autre topic, personne n'a finalement t rellement capable de me donner une vraie rponse : D'OU VIENNENT LES INFORMATIONS DE WIKILEAKS ? *comment* se les est-il procur ?


La rponse a dj t donne plusieurs fois, il s'agit d'un jeune soldat amricain envoy en Irak qui, de part sa fonction (dont je ne me souviens plus), avait accs aux fichiers secrets dfense.
Et il s'est mis a copi l'ensemble des informations avant de les donner/vendre  Wikileaks

----------


## Flaburgan

Donc lui, c'est haute trahison et peine de mort aux US je suppose. Mais pourquoi a-t-il fait a ?

----------


## maxwell302

> Mieux vaut une personne jamais lue mais hyper comptente qu'un incapable qui a su berner le peuple pour se faire lire.


Donc selon toi Frdric Lefevbre est "hyper comptent"...

Eeeeh ben  ::roll::

----------


## mortapa

> Donc lui, c'est haute trahison et peine de mort aux US je suppose. Mais pourquoi a-t-il fait a ?


heu tu le fais exprs ?

Peut-tre parce qu'il  une conscience Humaine, tu sais la solidarit, le partage, l'galit, la libert tout a tout a  ::roll::

----------


## ogaby

> Donc lui, c'est haute trahison et peine de mort aux US je suppose. Mais pourquoi a-t-il fait a ?


Ses propos:



> Dans sa correspondance, il se dit choqu : "J'ai vu des arrangements politiques quasiment criminels [...] Des choses incroyables, horribles, qui doivent tomber dans le domaine public, et ne pas rester dans un serveur rang dans une cave  Washington [...] Hillary Clinton, et des milliers de diplomates dans le monde, vont avoir une crise cardiaque quand ils se rveilleront un matin et dcouvriront qu'un rpertoire complet de documents confidentiels sur la politique trangre est accessible au grand public, avec un moteur de recherche".
> 
> Bradley Manning dtaille son mode d'opration : "j'entrais dans la salle informatique avec un CD musical  la main [...] puis j'effaais la musique et je crais un dossier compress. J'coutais Lady Gaga et je chantonnais sur la musique, tout en exfiltrant la plus grande fuite de l'histoire des Etats-Unis".
> 
> Le jeune homme parle d'un systme dfaillant : "des serveurs faibles, des mots de passe faibles, une scurit matrielle faible, un contre-espionnage faible, une analyse bcle".


http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...000-memos.html

----------


## zouuc

Pour information, Assange se serait fait arrter en Angleterre aujourd'hui apparemment ...

----------


## FailMan

> Pour information, Assange se serait fait arrter en Angleterre aujourd'hui apparemment ...


Il s'est rendu de lui-mme suite au mandat d'arrt international. Il devrait tre jug pour "sexe par surprise", qui correspondrait au fait d'avoir une relation sexuelle sans prservatif en Sude.

http://www.slate.fr/lien/31169/julian-assange-viol

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...51_651865.html

----------


## zouuc

> Il s'est rendu de lui-mme suite au mandat d'arrt international. Il devrait tre jug pour "sexe par surprise", qui correspondrait au fait d'avoir une relation sexuelle sans prservatif en Sude.


Merci pour les complments  :8-): 
Donc il ne risque rien quant  ses relations avec Wikileaks  ::?:

----------


## Flaburgan

> heu tu le fais exprs ?
> 
> Peut-tre parce qu'il  une conscience Humaine, tu sais la solidarit, le partage, l'galit, la libert tout a tout a


Haha, je ne suis pas stupide merci ^^ Mais nous sommes d'accord, des choses intolrables, des militaires en voient passer tous les jours, et le secret militaire a date pas de l'an 2000. Tous savent ce qu'ils risquent  donner des informations secrets dfenses. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est pourquoi lui, alors qu'aucun autre depuis 2000 ans n'avait os le faire, s'est dit tout  coup "tiens, je vais tout mettre sur internet..."

----------


## Louis Griffont

> 2 mensonges en 3 lignes tu es en forme :


Ha ? Je sens qu'on va rire !  ::mouarf:: 




> Wikileaks n'a rien publi de lui mme sur cette affaire, il a relay  5 grands journaux. Donc selon ta dfinition a entre dans la dfinition de journalisme, ce qui est fort.


Tout dpend de ce que tu mets derrire publication. 
Pour moi, le fait de mettre en ligne, est une publication.




> Les 5 journaux analysent la matire fournie par Wikileaks et en font des articles. Les cables diplomatiques revus et corrigs par les journaux sont ensuite retransmis  Wikileaks (purs de ce qui poserait problme en matire de scurit) et c'est cette version qui est publie sur le site de Wikileaks. Cette information a t clairement donne par la rdactrice en chef du Monde hier soir dans Mots Croiss.


Tu interprtes, l.
Ce qu' dit la dame, c'est que l'information reporte dans les lignes du monde avait t analyse, et epure, pas ce qui se trouve sur le site.



> Donc ne vient pas dire *absolument n'importe* quoi s'il te plait.


Je te retourne la remarque !  :;): 




> La rponse a dj t donne plusieurs fois, il s'agit d'un jeune soldat amricain envoy en Irak qui, de part sa fonction (dont je ne me souviens plus), avait accs aux fichiers secrets dfense.
> Et il s'est mis a copi l'ensemble des informations avant de les donner/vendre  Wikileaks


Et, juste comme a, ce "jeune soldat amricain" quelqu' un l'a vue, l'a interrog ? Moi, je doute  100% des informations de Wikileaks, dsol de vous le dire. Rien de tel que de balancer ce genre de choses pour d-crdibiliser la diplomatie des pays occidentaux. Car, ce que je trouve trs tonnant, c'est que rien n'est dit au sujet de la Core du Nord, de la Chine... 
Je suis le seul  penser que c'est juste du foutage de gueule  lchelle mondiale, ce truc ?

----------


## ogaby

> ...
> 
> Tu interprtes, l.
> Ce qu' dit la dame, c'est que l'information reporte dans les lignes du monde avait t analyse, et epure, pas ce qui se trouve sur le site.
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas du tout une interprtation. Les 5 journaux ont toutes les dpches et ils se mettent d'accord pour les publier. Puis c'est publi sur wikileaks.

Et Sylivie Kauffmann, rdactrice du Monde l'a dit assez souvent depuis la 1re publication lundi dernier.



> *WikiLeaks ne met aucun des mmos de la diplomatie amricaine en ligne sans l'accord des cinq journaux partenaires* (New York Times, Der Spiegel, The Guardian, El Pais et Le Monde) qui ont mobilis prs de 120 journalistes pour analyser et expertiser, a expliqu lundi 29 novembre Le Monde.
> 
> Les cinq journaux "ont chang beaucoup d'informations, d'analyses et d'expertises", indique Sylvie Kauffmann, directrice de la rdaction du quotidien. "*On s'est mis d'accord sur un programme de publication. Cela s'est effectu par mail, par tlphone et avec quelques runions physiques aussi", poursuit-elle. "On s'est galement accords sur la manire de mettre en ligne les mmos : lorsque nous rayons des noms ou des indications pour protger la scurit des personnes, tout le monde fait la mme chose". "Ce sont ces mmos, revus par nos soins, qui sont ensuite mis en ligne par WikiLeaks.* L'organisation a accept de s'y plier", souligne-t-elle, tout en assurant que WikiLeaks avait une nouvelle fois tout fourni gratuitement: "Nous n'avons rien pay et on ne nous ne l'a jamais demand".


Source: http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...blication.html

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Wikileaks : le crateur du site arrt*
*et ses avoirs gels, les cyber-militants s'organisent et OVH s'exprime dans une nouvelle lettre ouverte*

*Mise  jour du 07/12/10*


Wikileaks est en train de passer du statut de site polmique  celui de site traqu.

Une position qui, habituellement, attire de multiples sympathies dans la sphre d'Internet.

Et Wikileaks ne fait pas exception. De nombreux internautes, y compris ceux qui n'adhrent pas spcialement  la philosophie du site, ont dcid de ragir aux tentatives visant  le mettre hors-ligne.

Il existe par exemple  prsent de nombreux miroirs (et donc d'hbergeurs volontaires) qui permettent d'accder aux contenus du site. Un torrent, accessible depuis la page de Wikileaks, permet galement de distribuer son contenu sur les rseaux Peer-to-Peer.

Face aux pressions, PayPal, et aujourd'hui MasterCard, ont annonc qu'il stoppait les possibilits de dons au site. Rsultat, les cyber-attaques se multiplient contre ces prestataires de paiements.

De son cot, The Pirate Bay, annuaire de Torrents, appelle les internautes  fermer tous leurs comptes PayPal. Une demande qui s'inspire et qui fait suite  celle d'Eric Cantona de mettre les banques  bas en retirant ses liquidits.

Les banques sont d'ailleurs au centre de cette nouvelle action  visiblement coordonne - contre Wikileaks. La banque postale suisse vient en effet de geler les avoirs de Julian Assange, le crateur recherch du site. Post Finance a galement dcid de bloquer le compte o taient dposs les dons de soutien  Wikileaks. Motif invoqu, Julian Assange n'a pas donn sa vritable adresse (mais celle de ses avocats).

En France, c'est OVH, l'hbergeur de sites Web, qui est au coeur du cyclone. Aprs la demande d'Eric Besson, ministre charg de l'Industrie, de l'nergie et de l'conomie numrique, d'empcher l'hbergement de Wikileaks sur des serveurs franais, la socit avait saisi la justice vendredi.

Aujourd'hui, Octave Klaba, PDG d'OVH, fait  nouveau le point sur cette situation complexe dans un communiqu. Voici les principaux extraits de cette longue lettre ouverte  :

_ Ovh n'est ni l'hbergeur, ni l'diteur du site.
Ovh n'est ni pour ni contre wikileaks.

[] Le monde politique a montr du doigt Ovh comme le responsable de l'hbergement de ce site. Habituellement, la loi LCEN prvoit une obligation de notification du contenu manifestement illicite avec un fondement juridique. Nous en recevons 3  5 notifications par jour pour diffrentes pages parmi les
6'500'000 sites qu'on hberge sur notre rseau (propos racistes, xnophobie, etc) et nous les transmettons aux hbergeurs concerns. [...] Concernant le site wikileaks,  ce jour, nous n'avons reu aucune notification  transmettre  notre client. Peut tre lui, en a-t-il reue une directement. a, on ne le sait pas. En tout cas, Ovh n'a rien reu.

Vu les accusations et la position dlicate dans laquelle Ovh s'est retrouv, nous avons dcid de demander l'avis de la justice pour savoir si le site ou certaines pages du site sont manifestement illicites. Pour cela, nous avons dcid d'utiliser la procdure sur requte qui permet de demander l'avis d'un juge rapidement et sans discussion contradictoire. Nous n'avons pas fait la procdure en rfr, car elle demande qu'une partie assigne en justice une autre partie. En suite seulement le dbat contradictoire peut avoir lieu et le juge peut se prononcer.

Comme Ovh n'est ni pour ni contre ce site, nous n'avons pas  assigner notre client.

Vendredi donc  16h, nous avons fait une demande trs trs rapide auprs du TGI de Lille. Elle a t rejete avec les motivations suivantes : "Rejetons la demande, la socit Ovh ne justifiant pas de la ncessite pour elle d'obtenir une autorisation judiciaire pour suspendre l'hbergement du site internet". Ceci parce qu'1 heure pour prparer la requte c'est peu et donc nous avons simplifi la requte au maximum en stipulant qu'Ovh tait l'hbergeur du site (ce qui n'est pas le cas, mais a permettait de la faire ds vendredi). Le juge s'est prononc  17h30...

Donc, nos avocats ont travaill tout le week-end pour prparer une requte complte avec toutes les pices ncessaires. Cette requte a t prsente et plaide aujourd'hui auprs d'un juge au TGI de Lille et un autre de Paris en mme temps. Le juge de Lille a confirm sa dcision de Vendredi. []

Le juge de Paris a dit que l'affaire tait complexe et a demand que le requte soit plaide au prs du premier Vice-prsident du TGI de Paris. a a t fait. Il tait d'avis que notre demande devait tre rejete mais a demand l'avis du Prsident du TGI de Paris qui lui n'tait pas de cet avis, et ce dernier a renvoy le dossier auprs du 1er juge qui lui aprs rflexion a rejet notre demande au motif qu'un tel dossier ncessitait un dbat contradictoire.

[]

Ces dcisions sont conformes  ce que nous attendions ...

Dans l'tat actuel des choses, il y a plusieurs scenarii:

- conformment  la loi LCEN, il faut que "quelqu'un" fasse une notification de contenu manifestement illicite auprs de l'hbergeur en la justifiant avec les fondements lgaux pour que ce dernier procde au retrait de ce contenu.
sinon il faut que "quelqu'un" assigne en rfr notre client (l'hbergeur et lui pourra ventuellement assigner son client Wikileaks en sa qualit d'diteur). Une discussion contradictoire pourra avoir lieu et le juge pourra se prononcer.

- sinon il faut que "quelqu'un" saisisse les juges de rfrs et demande de censurer le site sur le territoire franais.
C'est une procdure vraiment exceptionnelle. Il y a un prcdent dans l'histoire de la justice avec l'affaire relative au site "aaargh". Avec les sites sur les jeux, cette procdure commence  tre utilise.

Au niveau d'Ovh, le prestataire technique, nous estimons avoir fait le maximum pour clarifier la situation juridique du site par rapport  Ovh. En tout cas, nous avons essay d'tre le plus transparent possible.

Ovh excutera toute dcision de justice qui lui sera communique ._

Et de conclure : _ Cette affaire qui dpasse les tats, nous dpasse aussi et trs largement_ .

Visiblement trs affect par cette affaire, Ovh se refuse  tout commentaire supplmentaire et le regrette officiellement.

Une dcision que l'on peut comprendre vue la tournure des vnements qui mlangent de plus en plus finances, politique, diplomatie, murs et IT.

Dernire information qui vient de  tomber  : suite la demande de la Sude, la police Britannique vient, ce mardi, d'arrter Julian Assange. Pour _"crime sexuel"_.

Officiellement.


*Sources* : Communiqu de presse sur le gel des avoirs du crateur de Wikileaks, Page de PirateBay, Communiqu de l'arrestation de Julian Assange

----------


## bizet

> Et, juste comme a, ce "jeune soldat amricain" quelqu' un l'a vue, l'a interrog ? Moi, je doute  100% des informations de Wikileaks, dsol de vous le dire. Rien de tel que de balancer ce genre de choses pour d-crdibiliser la diplomatie des pays occidentaux. Car, ce que je trouve trs tonnant, c'est que rien n'est dit au sujet de la Core du Nord, de la Chine... 
> Je suis le seul  penser que c'est juste du foutage de gueule  lchelle mondiale, ce truc ?


Dsol de ne pas avoir retenu son nom, et de ne pas avoir pris le temps au boulot d'avoir fait une recherche approfondie.





> Ses propos:
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...000-memos.html


Heureusement Ogaby a trouv un lien parlant de cette personne. 
Maintenant si tu juges le nouvel Obs non fiable, je te laisse faire des recherches sur cette personne dont le nom est fourni.

----------


## eldran64

Maintenant qu'ils ont chop Julian Assange, je pense qu'on peut raisonnablement craindre pour sa vie.
Je verrai bien un fcheux "accident"...

J'espre qu'il s'en sortira, mais on dirait que pour lui, s'est mal barr.

----------


## chemanel

> Maintenant qu'ils ont chop Julian Assange, je pense qu'on peut raisonnablement craindre pour sa vie.
> Je verrai bien un fcheux "accident"...
> 
> J'espre qu'il s'en sortira, mais on dirait que pour lui, s'est mal barr.


Non je pense justement qu'il n'a rien a craindre... Si a arrivait... Les 230k de cables restant risque de se retrouver divulger sur le net...

----------


## Marco46

> Tu interprtes, l.
> Ce qu' dit la dame, c'est que l'information reporte dans les lignes du monde avait t analyse, et epure, pas ce qui se trouve sur le site.


Je t'invite  revoir la vido, elle dit bien que les notes mises en ligne par Wikileaks sont celles aprs puration par les 5 journaux. Et a peut se comprendre rien que d'un point de vue matriel, les gens qui font fonctionner ce site sont des bnvoles, ils ne sont pas rmunrs, et Wikileaks n'est pas rmunr pour transmettre les informations aux journaux.




> Tout dpend de ce que tu mets derrire publication.
> Pour moi, le fait de mettre en ligne, est une publication.


Pour moi aussi, mais comme ils ont publi seulement les notes passes entre les mains des journaux mon assertion tait juste. La tienne non.

----------


## FailMan

> Dernire information qui vient de  tomber  : suite la demande de la Sude, la police Britannique vient, ce mardi, d'arrter Julian Assange. Pour tentative de viol.


Pas pour tentative de viol mais pour "sexe par surprise".




> Il s'est rendu de lui-mme suite au mandat d'arrt international. Il devrait tre jug pour "sexe par surprise", qui correspondrait au fait d'avoir une relation sexuelle sans prservatif en Sude.
> 
> http://www.slate.fr/lien/31169/julian-assange-viol
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...51_651865.html

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Maintenant qu'ils ont chop Julian Assange, je pense qu'on peut raisonnablement craindre pour sa vie.
> Je verrai bien un fcheux "accident"...
> 
> J'espre qu'il s'en sortira, mais on dirait que pour lui, s'est mal barr.





> Non je pense justement qu'il n'a rien a craindre... Si a arrivait... Les 230k de cables restant risque de se retrouver divulger sur le net...


Petite info complmentaire, Julian Assange a fait savoir qu'il avait concoct une pilule empoisonne (Poison Pill) sous la forme d'un fichier chiffr qui contient les informations les plus sensibles sur Guantanamo, lAfghanistan, Bank of America et BP.

Elle sera, d'aprs ses propos bien sr, publie si le site venait  tomber.


Source : http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/12...nce-file-shut/


Cordialement  tous,

Gordon


Edit : Merci pour la prcision JohnPetrucci, je vais reprendre la terminologie de "_crime sexuel"_

----------


## Flaburgan

Gordon, ce serait pas mal si tu indiquais dans la news que c'est uniquement parce qu'il n'y avait pas de prservatif, ce qui est condamnable en sude. Les deux femmes taient consentante, et d'ailleurs il y avait un prservatif pour un des deux rapports mais il s'est dchir, cf les liens de JohnPetrucci ci-dessus, qui mriteraient peut tre d'apparatre comme source pour la news du coup.

Tout a pour dire qu'on est trs loin d'un crime sexuel.

----------


## Mdinoc

Un Deadman Switch? cool!

----------


## zouuc

> Petite info complmentaire, Julian Assange a fait savoir qu'il avait concoct une pilule empoisonne (Poison Pill) sous la forme d'un fichier chiffr qui contient les informations les plus sensibles sur Guantanamo, lAfghanistan, Bank of America et BP.
> 
> Elle sera, d'aprs ses propose bien sr, publie si le site venait  tomber.
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/12...nce-file-shut/


Houla a devient de plus en plus tendu cette affaire  :8O: 

Le problme c'est que si une personne (ou une organisation) fait tomber le site ... des gouvernements ne seront pas content, mais vraiment pas content du tout ... et du coup Assange va surement pas se voire offrir un bouquet de fleurs  ::aie::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Gordon, ce serait pas mal si tu indiquais dans la news que c'est uniquement parce qu'il n'y avait pas de prservatif, ce qui est condamnable en sude. Les deux femmes taient consentante, et d'ailleurs il y avait un prservatif pour un des deux rapports mais il s'est dchir, cf les liens de JohnPetrucci ci-dessus, qui mriteraient peut tre d'apparatre comme source pour la news du coup.
> 
> Tout a pour dire qu'on est trs loin d'un crime sexuel.


Certes, mais la plainte porte bien la mention (floue il est vrai) de crime sexuel.

D'ailleurs Le Monde parle bien aussi de viol. C'est la dfinition du viol qui varie entre la France et la Sude. Je cite : 
_"Cette dernire ne nie pas que la relation tait initialement consentie, mais affirme que le cofondateur de WikiLeaks l'a contrainte  avoir cette relation sans prservatif, ce qui constituerait un viol selon le droit sudois"._

Donc "Crime sexuel" c'est la dnomination d'Interpol... que nous claircissons ici grce  vos commentaires  ::ccool::

----------


## Neko

Ils auraient pu trouver un peu mieux que a quand mme comme excuse...

----------


## suntsu

C'est quand mme fort bizarre que soit disant sans concertation, des banques, des organisations de nationalits diverses et nombres de gouvernement mettent des batons dans les roues du mouton noir actuel... Ce n'est peut tre pas un complot mais c'est en tout cas c'est bien organis...  ::?:

----------


## eldran64

Je pense que si il n'avait pas oubli ses prservatifs, Julian Assange aurait t condamn pour une autre connerie.
Du style: oublie de factures ou encore: stationnement gnant  ::mouarf::

----------


## maxwell302

Dans cette affaire on parle beaucoup d'attaques DDOS contre Wikileaks et ses supports envoys par des "hackers" contrlant des PC zombies. Mais en revanche on ne parle pas de qui organise ces attaques.

Du coup on se pose la question : qui aurait intrt  ce que Wikileaks tombe?

2 options :

1) Les gouvernements concerns par ces fuites ont organis ces attaques. Ce qui est assez inquitant, des gouvernements utilisant des mthodes qu'ils rprouvent et contre leur lois.

2) Des pirates/crackers/anarchistes/terroristes/tlchargeurs de Lady Gaga qui attaque ce site pour faire croire que les gouvernements l'attaque.

----------


## ArKam

Bon, d'habitude je reste plutt loin de tout se qui est histoire politique mais cette fois, y'en a marre!!

Ce que fait Wikileaks est NCESSAIRE  l'heure actuelle!
L ou on saura si Mr ASSANGE et ces associs sont correct, c'est lorsque Wikileaks sera devenu inutile.
A ce moment l on verra bien si ils dcident par eux mme de dissoudre ce site auquel cas ils auront fait beaucoup pour lhumanit et ce avec beaucoup de courage.

Dans le cas contraire, ils devront tre jugs tel qu'il se doit par leurs pairs.


Pour l'instant ce que je trouve inadmissible, c'est que le gouvernement OSE se mesurer au peuple tel qu'il le fait depuis maintenant un petit moment.

"Un gouvernement du peuple, pour le peuple, par le peuple", tel est la devise de notre rpublique, j'ai tout de meme dans l'ide que certaines personnes l'ont allgrement oublie!!

cf. Source : Wikipedia

En ce qui concerne les retombes nfastes sur certaines personnes, c'est dommageable et j'en suis conscient.
Le problme, tel que l'a fait remarquer une personne du forum, est que ces dommages collatraux vont tre engendrs  cause des instances dirigeantes qui n'ont su se contenir dans leur folie!

Il est effectivement trs dommageable de devoir en arriver  de telles extrmits afin d'assurer un droit fondamental!

Je suis de plus en plus POUR des gouvernements de type Rpublique dmocratique universel ou chacun des citoyen serait partie prenante de la vie politique terrienne.

Il est grand temps que nous nous unissions en temps que peuple de la terre et non plus en tant que peuple d'une nation.

Je sais bien que ma vision des choses est idaliste et utopique, mais le monde serait surement bien plus simple ainsi.

----------


## 6-MarViN

Franchement cette histoire de viol c'est la plus grosse blague du sicle. En gros si on couche avec une femme sans protection en Sude on a Interpol au derrire? C'est amusant de voir la raction des gouvernements quand ils sont en situation de panique gnrale. J'attends avec impatience le procs. Sinon je me demande si sa menace de "Poison Pill" va influer la dcision des pays quand  son procs... Affaire  suivre.

----------


## Flaburgan

> En gros si on couche avec une femme sans protection en Sude on a Interpol au derrire?


Des volontaires pour aller essayer ? Et aprs on leur explique que c'est une exprience scientifique...

----------


## Acropole

> Pas pour tentative de viol mais pour "sexe par surprise".


Suis-je le seul que cette formulation laisse mi amus, mi dubitatif ?

----------


## mortapa

> Suis-je le seul que cette formulation laisse mi amus, mi dubitatif ?


les mot associer laisse sourire certes, mais aux moins a clarifie la chose parce qu'en un viol  proprement parler et son acte il n'y a un pas de gant, mais il n'y a qu'un pas de gant et il est vident qu'il doit tre juge car si la demoiselle voulait un prservatif c'tait certainement pas parce qu'elle avait peur de tomber enceinte.

----------


## Louis Griffont

*Bizet*, *Ogabi*, merci de vos prcisions, et effectivement, la dame a bien dit que ce qui est sur le site avait t vue et vrifi par les journaliste.

Maintenant, je me demande quelles vrifications ils ont pu faire, puisque le "prsum" coupable est actuellement en prison.

Il n'en reste pas moins que pour le coup, la gars risque gros 52 ans de prison selon le nouvel obs, si j'ai bien compris ce coup-ci.

Maintenant, je reste persuader que tout a est du flan et qu'on va trs vite s'en rendre compte !  :;):

----------


## k o D

> Petite info complmentaire, Julian Assange a fait savoir qu'il avait concoct une pilule empoisonne (Poison Pill) sous la forme d'un fichier chiffr qui contient les informations les plus sensibles sur Guantanamo, lAfghanistan, Bank of America et BP.
> 
> Elle sera, d'aprs ses propos bien sr, publie si le site venait  tomber.
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/12...nce-file-shut/
> 
> 
> Cordialement  tous,
> ...


Il me semble que ce fichier est dj disponible en torrent mais bien entendu toujours protg par mot de passe.

----------


## Neko

Je reste dubitatif quand  la dfinition de ce crime. Pour moi, soit la fille est consentante, soit elle l'est pas. 
Mais le "Je suis consentante, mais en fait pas sans prservatif, mais il m'a forc", je trouves bizarre.

----------


## aphex

> direct la thorie du complot, c'est dingue, bref a sert  rien de discuter visiblement.


J'aime beaucoup ces petites phrases lances en l'air qui n'apportent rien au dbat, et qui indiquent que l'auteur est probablement peu document et visiblement peu enclin  discuter... car c'est bien connu les complots (quels qu'ils soient) a n'existe pas et encore moins dans nos dmocraties dites modernes.  ::mouarf::

----------


## om

> Je reste dubitatif quand  la dfinition de ce crime.


Ce n'est pas un viol, c'est un "sexe par surprise" (= sexe sans prservatif ou prservatif trou).
http://pourceuxquiaimentlenet.be/201...-par-surprise/




> Pour moi, soit la fille est consentante, soit elle l'est pas.


Soit elle a des liens avec la CIA.
(site dont je ne connais pas la rputation ni la fiabilit)

----------


## ogaby

> Je reste dubitatif quand  la dfinition de ce crime. Pour moi, soit la fille est consentante, soit elle l'est pas. 
> Mais le "Je suis consentante, mais en fait pas sans prservatif, mais il m'a forc", je trouves bizarre.


Pareil.

C'est cette loi qui est mal foutue: elle met sur le mme plan un viol et une relation consentie mais oblige d'tre sans prservatif.

Il y a un gouffre dans la gravit de ces 2 cas et on utilise le mme mot. a dnature mme le viol.  ::?:

----------


## Neko

> Ce n'est pas un viol, c'est un "sexe par surprise" (= sexe sans prservatif ou prservatif trou).
> http://pourceuxquiaimentlenet.be/201...-par-surprise/


Justement! *"Un texte qui considre comme un dlit le fait de refuser de mettre un prservatif."*. Bon, le mec refuse de mettre le prservatif.  partir de l. la fille choisi, soit elle est quand mme consentante ( et je vois pas ce qu'on peu reprocher au mec ), soit elle ne l'est plus ( et si le mec la force, ya viol ). 
Soit c'est une loi illogique. Soit c'est l'acte sans prservatif en lui mme qui est condamnable quand bien mme les 2 personnes sont consentantes, si c'est le cas, les deux personnes devraient tre condamnables.

----------


## maxwell302

> Il me semble que ce fichier est dj disponible en torrent mais bien entendu toujours protg par mot de passe.


Mot de passe qui sera rvl en cas de bannissement massif de Wikileaks d'internet.

----------


## Mdinoc

+1 Neko.

----------


## nirgal76

En tout cas, si vous voulez etre mirroir, faut aller sur http://213.251.145.96/mass-mirror.html. 
Car plus dangereux que la censure, il y a l'autocensure comme l'ont fait Paypal ou amazon dans cette affaire (Pratique pour les gouvernements, plus besoin de demander).

nb: Comme le site n'est pas illgal jusqu' preuve du contraire, je me permet de donner ce lien.

----------


## stardeath

> J'aime beaucoup ces petites phrases lances en l'air qui n'apportent rien au dbat, et qui indiquent que l'auteur est probablement peu document et visiblement peu enclin  discuter... car c'est bien connu les complots (quels qu'ils soient) a n'existe pas et encore moins dans nos dmocraties dites modernes.


dbat, quel dbat? je rappelle les faits au passage :




> a parle quand mme de secrets diplomatiques, pas de la dernire mode en matire de rgime, si aprs a change rien pour vous, demandez aux gouvernements que tous les secrets d'tats soient levs dans ce cas ...





> C'est une trs bonne ide !
> 
> Je suis contre les secret d'tat et surtout l'ide :" Si on vous dit rien c'est pour vous protger"
> 
> "oui  envoyez des espions tuer des cologistes dans un bateau mais comprenez nous c'est pour vous sauvez"


je pense qu'il n'y a pas grand chose  ajouter, si des lois font qu'il existe un secret diplomatique, c'est surement pas pour s'changer le dernier rgime  la mode, aprs si vous (gnral) n'tes d'accord avec aucune loi, ce n'est pas mon problme ^^

----------


## ABandApart

> dbat, quel dbat? je rappelle les faits au passage :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> je pense qu'il n'y a pas grand chose  ajouter, si des lois font qu'il existe un secret diplomatique, c'est surement pas pour s'changer le dernier rgime  la mode, aprs si vous (gnral) n'tes d'accord avec aucune loi, ce n'est pas mon problme ^^


mortapa n'a fait rfrence a aucun complot. Des services franais on bien coul le Rainbow Warrior un bateau de Green Peace, qui protestait a l'poque contre les essais nuclaires franais.

----------


## cbleas

> Franchement cette histoire de viol c'est la plus grosse blague du sicle. En gros si on couche avec une femme sans protection en Sude


Si c'est dans la loi sudoise et que l'on oblige la partenaire  avoir ce rapport. Je rappel  certain d'ici qui ne doivent avoir qu'une vie sur internet que le SIDA a existe et que si son habitude est de coucher avec n'importe qui sans prservatif cela peut etre assimil  la roulette russe. 
NB; dans le cas ou Mr assange est malade je ne pense pas qu'il souhaiterait que le monde entier le sache.

En conclusion: dans le cas ou il n'a rien a cach la justice fera son travail  moins que l'on considre que dans tous les pays la justice est pourrie.

----------


## aphex

> Je suis le seul  penser que c'est juste du foutage de gueule  lchelle mondiale, ce truc ?


Non je pense que tout le monde pense comme toi, tout le monde  heureusement 100% confiance dans toutes les informations vues au JT, tout le monde sait que les vidos publies par Wikileaks quelques mois auparavant montrant (entre autre) le bombardement de civils (dont 2 journalistes de Reuters) sont soit des photos montage, soit des faits de guerre insignifiants que l'opinion publique ne mrite pas de connaitre. (Sachant qu'officiellement l'arme us n'a fait que quelques dizaines de victimes civiles en Irak, loin des dizaines de milliers identifies aujourd'hui " cause" de Wikileaks...)

Bref, c'est bien de poser des questions, c'est mme essentiel, mais il faut commencer par ce que l'on a le plus de facilit  croire car le pige est juste l. Si si, documente toi tu vas avoir des surprises.

Pour la vido en question c'est celle-ci mais il y en a d'autre :
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcv27e_la-mort-en-direct_news"]Dailymotion - La mort en direct ! - une vido Actu et Politique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xcv27e@@AMEPARAM@@xcv27e[/ame]

----------


## mortapa

> Si c'est dans la loi sudoise et que l'on oblige la partenaire  avoir ce rapport. Je rappel  certain d'ici qui ne doivent avoir qu'une vie sur internet que le SIDA a existe et que si son habitude est de coucher avec n'importe qui sans prservatif cela peut etre assimil  la roulette russe.


C'est sur que nous qui passons notre vie sur internet on sais faire des quote  :;): 

Blague mis  part ceci est du prive certain pense que coucher avec capotte gacher le plaisir et prennent le risque de jouer  la "roulette russe"
D'autre pensent que conduire en dessous de 180km/h sur c'est gacher du plaisir et prennent le risque de jouer  la "roulette russe"
Mouai l'un dans l'autre... c'est du kiff kiff ( une nuance prs c'est que temps que tu sais pas officiellement que t'es porteur du VIH t'es coupable de rien  :;):  )

sinon pour en revenir  la msentente, comme l'a fait remarquer ABandApart je parlais de fait rel et non pas de complot...

----------


## Chakra9

> une nuance prs c'est que temps que tu sais pas officiellement que t'es porteur du VIH t'es coupable de rien


Bien sr que si, on parle d'ailleurs d'homocide involontaire  :;):  (une personne qui a le sida tant de toutes faons une personne ngligeante ^^).

Les animaux non plus ne savent pas se protger (mais ils ont une excuse, le sida n'existe pas les concernant ^^).

----------


## camus3

> Si c'est dans la loi sudoise et que l'on oblige la partenaire  avoir ce rapport. Je rappel  certain d'ici qui ne doivent avoir qu'une vie sur internet que le SIDA a existe et que si son habitude est de coucher avec n'importe qui sans prservatif cela peut etre assimil  la roulette russe.


La roulette russe n'est pas condamne par la loi sudoise que je sache ...
Enfin , si les 2 partenaires sont consentants c'est au 2 partenaires d'exiger des mesures ou garanties l'un de l'autre.
Par contre en sude c'est pire qu'au states , avant de t*rer sa cr*mpe , faut limite faire signer un papier comme quoi la fille est consentante ...  ::mouarf:: 
Ce qu'il s'est pass c'est qu'il a eut 2 relations sexuelles avec 2 filles diffrentes en moins de 2 jours donc forcements elles se sont senties moins "uniques"  ::aie:: 
Je rappelle qu'aucune femme n'a port plainte. Elles ont tmoignes  la police et un procureur a choisit d'ouvrir des poursuites pour viol. C'est bien entendu impossible en France ( dans le cas d'une personne majeur en tout cas , pas de plainte , pas de poursuite).
Bref, le gars est un qu**teur , il aurait du se mfier surtout dans ce genre de pays.

----------


## bugsan

> Bien sr que si, on parle d'ailleurs d'homocide involontaire  (une personne qui a le sida tant de toutes faons une personne ngligeante ^^).
> 
> Les animaux non plus ne savent pas se protger (mais ils ont une excuse, le sida n'existe pas les concernant ^^).


Le singe est un porteur du VIH. Et il n'y a pas beaucoup d'espce qui chappent aux MST.


Mais je crois qu'on s'carte un peu du sujet l ^_^
Cela ne vous fait pas peur vous, que tous les gouvernements et socits prives cooprent pour l'arrter ? Les banques les plus importantes ont bloqu tous ses comptes, mme la Suisse a bloqu ses comptes.

De la mme manire qu'OVH a demand  la justice si il fallait couper le site, les banques ont elles le droit de couper leur service comme a sans en rfrer  un juge ?

C'est incroyable quand on sait qu'il y a dans le monde des gens avec du sang sur les mains qui n'ont pas eu droit  tout a ...

----------


## camus3

> Les animaux non plus ne savent pas se protger (mais ils ont une excuse, le sida n'existe pas les concernant ^^).


bien sur que si , le sida existe chez les singes et les chats par exemple, et surement chez d'autres espces. 

D'ailleurs le virus humain est proche de celui du singe,ce qui a donn lieu  des mythes concernant son apparition... il est plus vraisemblable que la souche du virus existait dj depuis longtemps chez l'homme, mais vu les changes  modernes , un virus se diffuse plus facilement ( on l'a vu avec le h5n1 , la grippe du poulet , plus rcemment avec le cholra de souche asiatique qui a fait plus de 1000 morts  Hati ).

----------


## mortapa

> Bien sr que si, on parle d'ailleurs d'homocide involontaire  (une personne qui a le sida tant de toutes faons une personne ngligeante ^^).
> 
> Les animaux non plus ne savent pas se protger (mais ils ont une excuse, le sida n'existe pas les concernant ^^).


je suis choqu mais inform; merci

----------


## camus3

Cul  part, je suis impatient qu'il rende public les documents sur les banques , et surtout le fichier cod, a risque de faire un tabac.

----------


## bugsan

Le "problme" avec le fichier cod, c'est que les services secrets des autres pays l'ont peut tre dj craqu.

----------


## Acropole

> Cul  part, je suis impatient qu'il rende public les documents sur les banques , et surtout le fichier cod, a risque de faire un tabac.


Je me demande bien pourquoi ce n'est pas ce fichier qui a t rendu public.
Autocensure ? Complicit ? Chantage ?

----------


## Neko

> Je me demande bien pourquoi ce n'est pas ce fichier qui a t rendu public.
> Autocensure ? Complicit ? Chantage ?


Tout simplement car c'est trop dangereux.
Prenons quelques exemples:
-Mettons qu'on apprenne que Stuxnet ai t commandit par les tats unis
-Que les attentats du 11 septembre on ts commandits par le gouvernement amricain
-Que la crise mondiale a bien t orchestre par quelques grands.
-Que les tats unis planifient d'attaquer la Core ou la Chine
-Que sarko soit simplement un employ de la cia
-Que les pays du tiers monde sont dlibrment laisss dans la pauvret pour mieu les dominer.

Ce sont des choses plausibles. Certaines font l'objet de thories du complot.  D'autres sont plus fantaisistes, oui. Mais si c'tait vrai ? a pourrait engendrer des guerres, des rvolutions, des meurtres.

Certaines vrits, certains crimes, sont simplement trop dangereux pour tre rvls.
Je pense pas que ce soit le but de Wikileaks. A mon avis, le but est plus de dire " partir de maintenant vous avez intrt  arrter les conneries, on vous regarde".

----------


## ogaby

> *Julian Assange doit tre maintenu en dtention jusqu'au 14 dcembre*, a dcid mardi 7 dcembre la Cour de justice de Westminster qui entendait le fondateur de WikiLeaks en vertu d'un mandat d'arrt europen pour une affaire de viols en Sude, qui auraient t commis en aot.


Source: http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...-decembre.html

Donc il est en prison pour un minimum de 7 jours.

----------


## Acropole

> Tout simplement car c'est trop dangereux.
> Prenons quelques exemples:
> -Mettons qu'on apprenne que Stuxnet ai t commandit par les tats unis
> -Que les attentats du 11 septembre on ts commandits par le gouvernement amricain
> -Que la crise mondiale a bien t orchestre par quelques grands.
> -Que les tats unis planifient d'attaquer la Core ou la Chine
> -Que sarko soit simplement un employ de la cia
> -Que les pays du tiers monde sont dlibrment laisss dans la pauvret pour mieu les dominer.
> 
> ...


Vu que ce genre de rvlation est trop dangereuse, qu'est ce qui empcherai de recommencer sachant que personne n'osera le dire ?

Le coup du "on vous surveille"...
Dj wikileaks a de la chance d'avoir eu ces infos. C'est pas eux qui surveillent, simplement un coup de bol.
En suite, merci wikileaks de laisser le temps aux services secrets de craquer le fichier, de prparer leur dfense et mme leur attaque.
Plus ils attendrons moins il en restera.

Quand a ta liste :
Stuxnet : je vois pas les USA faire a. C'est plutt une urgence pour israel. Si j'tais les USA avec ce genre de plan je refourguerait le bb.
Le 11 septembre... mouais, peut tre. a reste quand mme trs risqu d'organiser a. Sauf si la CIA a aid des terroristes dj existant et motivs ou les a laiss faire. Mais sur ce dernier point des choses ont dj filtr et a n'a rien chang.
La crise mondiale : trop de personnes impliques. Des millions de foyer amricains. Trop d'incertitudes sur les implications. a serrait quand mme un mga coup de poker hyper risqu de la part de milliardaires qui voudraient devenir, heu, milliardaires ?
USA attaquent la chine : ridicule.
USA attaquent la core : a veut dire attaquer la chine.
Sarko un employ de la CIA. Pourquoi pas. N'empche qu'il n'est pas seul. Y'a un gros entourage depuis des annes, et rien n'aurait filtr ? Les renseignement franais serraient passs  cot de tout alors que chirac voulait le couler ?
Les pays du tiers monde : surprise ?? a fait des milliers d'annes que les pays du monde entier essayent d'affaiblir leur voisins.

Que ce soient des complots effectifs, ou des thories fumeuses, une constat s'impose : le niveau de dmence que peut atteindre l'humanit.

----------


## Neko

C'est bizarre qu'a chaque fois que j'utilise des exemples pour illustrer mes propos les gens les prennent au pied de la lettre. 

Je ne sais pas plus que toi ce qui se trouve dans ces fichiers. Le fait est qu'ils pourraient tre trs dangereux.

En ce qui concerne le "coup de bol" pour avoir ces fichiers, je crois qu'on peu dire qu'il en ont souvent alors. Parce-que wikileaks est quand mme  rvler pas mal de choses depuis quelques annes dj. Alors certes, sur des affaires de moindre ampleur, mais tout de mme.

----------


## eomer212

marrant comme les affaires se droulent.
ds qu'une personne gne les gouvernants, les puissants, ceux qui ne se trompent jamais, ceux qui nous imposent "leur" vrit, ceux savent tout mais ne sont jamais au courant de rien, et bien tout d'un coup, ca devient un dangereux prdateur sexuel, un violeur. BRRR, ca fait peur dans les chaumieres..
franchement, j'y crois pas. organis comme il l'est, et sachant les risques qu'il prends, aller abuser de 2 (excusez du peu, 2  la fois) nanas, faut vraiment tre con!! ce qu'il n'a pas l'air d"tre, soit dit en passant.
ils ont essay l'intimidation, maintenant ils passent  la version caca, predateur sexuel. donc, clairement, je pense, je suis certain qu'on nous prends encore et toujours pour des cons.
s'ils chouent, probale qu'il aura un accident, ou quelqu'un de sa famille..
ce mec s'est organis comme un combattant de l'ombre, tout en preservant une partie de son identit et de sa facade publique.faire une connerie pareille et en plus laisser des traces, non, j'y crois pas.
oui, il dsobit  son gouvernement, mais il en a le droit, finalement, on appelle ca la libert d'expression, et c'est garanti par un amendement de la constitution amricaine. le 5 eme si je ne me trompe. 
d'ailleurs, il serait bon que la france, qui glisse sur une belle pente faschisante, ralise que ce type de sujet, la libert d'expression, est un garant de la libert de tous, un des fondements de notre libert  tous.
quand je vois la manire de ragir de notre bon petit gouvernement, ca me rappelle l'empressement, le zelotisme des vichistes  devancer les dsirs les plus fous des allemands.
notre gouvernement veut nous dire comment penser, comment dpenser, comment nous conduire, comment conduire tout court, et comment surtout ne pas penser autrement que comme il le veut. 
circulez ya rien  voir ni  comprendre, laissez nous faire nos petites combines  l'ombre des cabinets des hotels particuliers.
reflechissez  ceci..
"quand ils s'en sont pris aux juifs, aux communistes, aux homosexuels,  tous les autres, je n'ai pas boug, ca ne me concernait pas, c'tait pas mes affaires.
mais quand ils s'en sont pris  moi, personne n'a protest, tous ceux qui auraient pu le faire taient en prison ou dports..".
la 5eme rpublique a vcue, et bien, mais il faut avouer qu'elle sent maintenant le pourri.
il est peut tre temps de refonder la rpublique, sur des bases plus solides et plus perennes, en tenant compte des changements monumentaux intervenus dans nos socits depuis moins de 20 ans.
et parmi ceux ci, la capacit  plus de transparence, moins de copinage, en bref un peu d'honnetet dans ce merdier politique infame, ne ferait pas de mal..
ha, dernire, chose, je rve quelques fois qu'on arrte de nous prendre pour des cons, de nous faire avaler des couleuvres monstrueuses, en bref, que les francais si critiques aient un peu de sens critiques, et voient un peu plus loin que le bout de leur nez.. mais, ce n'est qu'un rve aprs tout.
rappelez vous, 'I HAVE A DREAM!!' de martin luther king.
notre poque est formidable, les rves peuvent dsormais quelques fois devenir ralit..

----------


## Invit

> Tout simplement car c'est trop dangereux.
> 
> a pourrait engendrer des guerres, des rvolutions, des meurtres.
> 
> Certaines vrits, certains crimes, sont simplement trop dangereux pour tre rvls.
> Je pense pas que ce soit le but de Wikileaks. A mon avis, le but est plus de dire " partir de maintenant vous avez intrt  arrter les conneries, on vous regarde".


Je pense plutt que c'est pour des raisons stratgiques... "Trop d'information tue l'information" : toute l'information que l'on peut tirer des cbles de l'ambassade amricaine n'a pas encore t exploite.
Il vaut mieux faire du gote  gote et laisser le temps aux journalistes de faire des analyses pertinentes, sinon on va se retrouver qu'avec des informations faciles  digrer du genre "Sarkozy est peru comme quelqu'un d'autoritaire et susceptible..." (gnial la "news choque" !)

Le but de Wikileaks est la transparence, donc l'info finira bien par voir le jour au moment opportun.

Quant  ceux qui crie  l'inconscience de Wikileaks en disant que la diffusion de secrets diplomatiques met en danger certaines vies, j'ai envie de rpondre que les secrets diplomatiques en ont cout bien plus jusqu' prsent...

Si Wikileaks avait exist en 2003 et avait pu publier le bluff des armes des destructions massives en Irak, cela aurait vit bien des massacres. Saddam Hussein n'tait pas un ange, et s'est montr responsable de beaucoup d'atrocits, mais cela ne pouvait pas galer celles commises par une guerre.

Les Anglais taient farouchement opposs  la guerre en Irak, jusqu' ce que je gouvernement de Tony Blair dclare que leurs services secrets savaient de "source sre" que l'Irak avait la possibilit de dtruire le Royaume-Uni en "45 minutes" (et que les tensions politiques mondiales n'loignaient pas ce risque). Ces fameuses "45 minutes" ont t l'argument cl pour avoir le soutien massif de la population en Grande Bretagne. Forcment, ils ont tous commenc  paniquer.

La pilule a donc t assez amer  digrer lorsqu'il s'est avr que la "source sre" du gouvernement tait pipeau, puisqu'en effet on ne les ai pas trouv ces redoutables armes de destructions massives. 
Mais bon Tony Blair, lui, s'en est pas trop mal sorti, mme si son mensonge a cout la vie  un nombre incalculable de personnes. Il a pu attendre jusqu'en 2007 avant que son impopularit le pousse  dmissionner et maintenant que les Anglais, cossais et Gallois ne veulent plus de lui, il s'est lanc dans une carrire politique internationale avec un trs bon salaire en tant que consultant... No comments.

J'aimerais aussi ajout que lors de la diffusion des Papiers du Pentagone en 1971 par le courageux Daniel Ellsberg, on s'est aussi empress  l'poque de dnoncer "l'inconscience" et "les risques que cela faisait prendre aux soldats amricains".
Et bien je ne sais pas si quelqu'un serait en mesure de citer le nom d'une seule personne qui a perdu la vie suite  ces publications, mais ce qui est sre c'est que cela a largement contribu  ouvrir les yeux au peuple amricain et l'a amener a faire pression pour mettre fin  la guerre du Vietnam (ce qui a permis de d'pargner des milliers de vies !).

Les secrets diplomatiques protgent avant tout le bien tre de ceux aux pouvoir, en leur permettant d'imposer _leur_ version de la vrit.
La transparence leur retire ce pouvoir. Longue vie  Wikileaks...!

----------


## psychadelic

Vous devriez lire le compte rendu sur "le sexe par surprise" en Suede.

http://pourceuxquiaimentlenet.be/201...-par-surprise/

Ce lien  dj t indiqu plus haut.

Ce type est peut tre une figure de proue pour la libert sur internet, il n'en reste pas moins qu'il  visiblement une attitude dtestable envers les femmes.




> Avec la premire femme il a port un prservatif qui a craqu et elle explique quil a continu le rapport *alors quelle voulait stopper*. Avec la seconde femme il a refus de mettre une capote un matin ou ils ont fait lamour. 
> 
> Les 2 femmes ont pouss ensemble la porte dun poste de police aprs que *Julian Assange a refus un test HIV et MST*.

----------


## Invit

> Ce type est peu tre une figure de proue pour la libert sur internet, il n'en reste pas moins qu'il  visiblement une attitude dtestable envers les femmes.



Je pense que l'important est davantage de se concentrer sur son action publique : les questions que sa dmarche soulve et les rpercussions qu'elles ont.
Aprs c'est pas parce que quelqu'un fait quelque chose de bien et d'utilit publique qu'il faut chercher  l'idaliser en tant que personne.

Bon, en tout cas les femmes sont maintenant prvenues : c'est pas un bon coup au lit, on va donc pas s'emballer si on croise son chemin  :;):

----------


## camus3

> la 5eme rpublique a vcue, et bien, mais il faut avouer qu'elle sent maintenant le pourri.


il faut retourner  un rgime parlementaire. Je trouve les rgimes prsidentiels dangereux et surtout , rratiques. Un gouvernement doit pouvoir tomber plus facilement et cela vitera toute "cohabitation".

----------


## pyfux69

Le secret d'tat c'est pour le bien du peuple. D'ailleurs Microsoft fait un peu la mme chose...et c'est pour le bien des utilisateurs. ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## OWickerman

> Sparation des pouvoirs ? 
> 
> La fameuse sparation des pouvoirs est un obstacle au bon fonctionnement du gouvernement.


Moi je suis d'accord. d'ailleurs c'est la seule rforme constitutionnelle que je compte mettre en place quand je serais Roi prsident en 2012.
Le reste du programme tient en 3 points :
Abolition de la diffrence faite en infraction, dlit et crime. Il n'y aura plus que des crimes.Instauration de la peine unique pour les crimes : le pal, avec un petit panneau au pied expliquant le crime dont s'est rendu coupable le condamn. C'est trs pdagogique.Envoyer les chmeurs attaquer la Chine  pied et au couteau. Normalement ils ne devraient pas revenir et donc on rgle le problme du chmage d'un seul coup.

P.S.
Modification pour ajouter un zeugme et lever le doute contrepterique  :;):

----------


## viro

Julian Assange s'est rendu dans un poste de police et s'est rendu, ce qui fait que le titre est un peu trompeur.

http://www.google.fr/search?q=Julian+assange+se+rend

----------


## viro

> Envoyer les chmeurs attaquer la Chine  pied avec des couteaux.


 Est-ce que je suis le seul  avoir cherch une contrepterie l dedans, sans succs ?   ::mouarf::

----------


## viro

> Le "problme" avec le fichier cod, c'est que les services secrets des autres pays l'ont peut tre dj craqu.


A moins d'une faille de scurit dans AES256, ou d'une indiscrtion, je ne pense pas que le fichier soit dcryptable par qui que ce soit, y compris les militaires et/ou le NSA Amricains.

http://lukenotricks.blogspot.com/200...too-large.html

----------


## Chauve souris

... c'est que quand c'est un opposant (chinois ou autre) qui est embastill il y a tout un choeur des merdias occidentaux pour nous expliquer que c'est pas chez nous (= les USA et leurs pays satellites) qu'on verrait des choses pareilles, que c'est qu'on est la dmocratie, patati, patata, la preuve c'est qu'on peut alller voter Strauss-Kahn ou Sarkozy en 2012.

Finalement rien de bien nouveau depuis que le bien drangeant (puisqu'anti clrical) D.A.F. de Sade ait pass presque toute sa vie en prison au prtexte de quelques frasques avec des prostitues (il est vrai qu'un aphrodisiaque dangereux, la cantharidine avait provoqu la mort accidentelle de l'une d'elle).

La biographie du divin marquis sera une saine lecture pour Julien Assange pendant son embastillement.

----------


## Ptigrouick

C'est vraiment incroyable de voir les trfonds dans lesquels nos "pseudo-dmocraties" sont tombes. Ces derniers temps j'en viens  me demander ce qui distingue le fonctionnement d'une dmocratie de celui d'une dictature maniant la censure et la dsinformation. Plus grand chose malheureusement ! Je ne sais pas jusqu'o nos dirigeants vont nous mener dans le futur, mais  ce rythme le bruit des bottes n'est plus trs loin.

----------


## B.AF

Besson il a quand mme une petite nvrose de l'expulsion ? ::): 

Moi je trouve rassurant qu'avec une poigne de documents (que personne n'a vraiment lu, ou alors un stagiaire) on puisse faire trembler le monde.
En dehors des combinatoires de la vrit et du complot, a dmontre  quel point la surinformation est un problme et  quel point il serait temps que le journalisme se repense. 
Ce sont des secrets de polichinels.

----------


## David_g

Mouais. pas convaincu perso.

Le ct je suis le roi de la transparence et au final les vrais informations il dit que c'est trop dangereux (mais par contre Aprs moi le dluge je m'en tape), associ au ct de pseudo icne avec ses groupies du net  a fini par me lasser.

----------


## maxwell302

> Le "problme" avec le fichier cod, c'est que les services secrets des autres pays l'ont peut tre dj craqu.


Et alors? Tant mieux pour eux.

Mais a n'empchera pas sa diffusion.

----------


## Barsy

> Est-ce que je suis le seul  avoir cherch une contrepterie l dedans, sans succs ?


Je pense que le mieux dans ce cas, c'est d'envoyer les chmeurs attaquer la Core du Nord en arrivant  pied par la Chine  ::ccool::

----------


## B.AF

> Je pense que le mieux dans ce cas, c'est d'envoyer les chmeurs attaquer la Core du Nord en arrivant  pied par la Chine


 ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## B.AF

> Mouais. pas convaincu perso.
> 
> Le ct je suis le roi de la transparence et au final les vrais informations il dit que c'est trop dangereux (mais par contre Aprs moi le dluge je m'en tape), associ au ct de pseudo icne avec ses groupies du net  a fini par me lasser.


Ce ce qu'a dit un snateur amricain, Ron Paul :


> In a free society, we are supposed to know the truth. In a society where truth becomes treason, we are in big trouble.


Mais pour le reste, je suis assez d'accord avec toi. Ce que je trouve fascinant c'est la chaine de raction. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e2OEgafELw&feature=related"]C'est peut tre a la meilleure dystopie... ::D: [/ame]

----------


## dubis

> Meme soucis pour moi
> 
> le pire, c'est que wikileaks a la base je m'en tape un peu... comme des secrets diplomatiques...(savoir que sarko est capricieux et qu'il a une cour de  courtisan... on le savait dj)
> 
> mais a force d'en parler, je trouve ca de plus en plus fun, j'ai t faire mon acte citoyen et ait pris le fichier insurrence sur the pirate bay et je m'interesse au sujet...



C'est vrais qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de rvlation dans ces fichiers diplomatiques. S'il faut, c'est la CIA qui a laiss partir la fuite pour mieux cerner le sujet.
En ce qui nous concerne,  n'oubliez pas que les diplomates sont mandats avec nos impots et nos lus, j'estime donc d'avoir un droits de regards sur ce qu'il font .....  A quand un wikileak franais, je pense que l'on peut toujours attendre,  vu comment l'tat gre notre argent et intimide l'information. 
Reporter politique, attachez vos protables avec des cadenas  :8-):

----------


## SurferIX

> ...
> 
> Wikileaks ce sont des distributeurs gratuits de ragots trouvs on ne sait o, on ne sait comment, et librement mis  disposition sans qu'il y ait eu la moindre vrification. On est loin du journalisme,  moins de considrer Voici comme du journalisme !


Et dire qu'il y en a qui pensent que ce que tu dis est srieux...  ::D: 

Ecroul de rire  ::):  Srieusement, comme Troll man, vraiment,  ::mouarf::  chpeau !




> Vous devriez lire le compte rendu sur "le sexe par surprise" en Suede.
> ...Ce type est peut tre une figure de proue pour la libert sur internet, il n'en reste pas moins qu'il  visiblement une attitude dtestable envers les femmes.


Le sujet dvie. Dit autrement : on cherche les failles d'une personne ailleurs que sur les choses qu'il tente d'apporter afin de le rabaisser.

----------


## om

Assange a t accus de viol pour tre recherch par Interpol, afin d'tre extrad vers la Sude, qui ngocie une extradition vers les tats-Unis, qui peuvent le poursuivre outre-Atlantique sur la base de l'_Espionage Act_, un texte de 1917 *qui condamne pnalement les activits "anti-amricaines"*.
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/60...ks-sources.htm
http://ownilive.com/2010/12/08/la-su...es-etats-unis/
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/175...tats-unis.html

Les USA sont une dmocratie comme la Chine.

----------


## kain_tn

> Les USA sont une dmocratie comme la Chine.


Ouh la vache! J'adore  ::):

----------


## David_g

> C'est vrais qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de rvlation dans ces fichiers diplomatiques.


Disons que la seul assez intressante (et qui aussi celle qui a potentiellement un effet) c'est le fait de savoir que le roi d'Arabie Saoudite voulait que les US frappent pour arrter le programme iranien.

Information qui n'a au final aucun intrt pour nous mais qui assurment mettra des btons dans les pattes des diplomates.

----------


## aphex

> Le secret d'tat c'est pour le bien du peuple. D'ailleurs Microsoft fait un peu la mme chose...et c'est pour le bien des utilisateurs.


Oui et finalement il ne nous reste plus que l'open source comme relle alternative dmocratique  ::aie::

----------


## zouuc

> Assange a t accus de viol pour tre recherch par Interpol, afin d'tre extrad vers la Sude, qui ngocie une extradition vers les tats-Unis, qui peuvent le poursuivre outre-Atlantique sur la base de l'_Espionage Act_, un texte de 1917 *qui condamne pnalement les activits "anti-amricaines"*.


 Je craignait que a arrive mais c'est une fatalit :/ c'tait presque oblig que a se passe comme a ... (a fait plus en plus "complot", ou du moins orchestr depuis ce soit disant "viol" ...).

J'ai hte de savoir comment tout a va se poursuivre !

----------


## cbleas

> Le sujet dvie. Dit autrement : on cherche les failles d'une personne ailleurs que sur les choses qu'il tente d'apporter afin de le rabaisser.


Quand une personne refuse un rapport aprs qu'un prservatif ne casse cela s'appelle de la responsabilit. si l'autre refuse d'arreter cela s'appelle un rapport forc donc un Viol.
Si Mr Assange souhaite un monde sans secret qu'il accepte ces tests.
Je ne dis pas que ce viol n'est qu'une faon de l'arreter mais que Mr Assange considre que le secret mdical est plus important que le secret d'tat. Pour moi dans son cas il peut tuer de la mme manire moins de monde peut etre. Pourtant aprs ces divulgations pourquoi ne demanderions nous pas de lever ce secret mdical dans les cas de MST pour le bien de tous.
Plus le moindre secret que c'est bien ce monde.



> la 5eme rpublique a vcue, et bien, mais il faut avouer qu'elle sent maintenant le pourri.


Je me rappelle d'un prsident qui a eu une certaine Ma***
un autre une fille au Japon.
Pourtant ce secret de polichinel etait connu par l'ensemble des journalistes mais jamais divulgu par les journalistes car trop dangereux.
La diffrence maintenant avec la 5me rpublique c'est peut etre qu'on a moins de risque dtre limin.

----------


## ogaby

Pour moi, la notion de viol devrait tre dtermin lors du procs ou avant pendant une confrontation.

Maintenant, si il a une MST, a rvle de l'empoisonnement involontaire ou volontaire. Et l, on est plus dans la notion de viol ou non.

Je trouve bizarre de mlanger la notion de viol et un rapport non protg car il y aurait risque de maladie.

----------


## Hellwing

> ```
> Le sujet dvie. Dit autrement : on cherche les failles d'une personne ailleurs que sur les choses qu'il tente d'apporter afin de le rabaisser.
> ```
> 
> Quand une personne refuse un rapport aprs qu'un prservatif ne casse cela s'appelle de la responsabilit. si l'autre refuse d'arreter cela s'appelle un rapport forc donc un Viol.
> Si Mr Assange souhaite un monde sans secret qu'il accepte ces tests.
> Je ne dis pas que ce viol n'est qu'une faon de l'arreter mais que Mr Assange considre que le secret mdical est plus important que le secret d'tat. Pour moi dans son cas il peut tuer de la mme manire moins de monde peut etre. Pourtant aprs ces divulgations pourquoi ne demanderions nous pas de lever ce secret mdical dans les cas de MST pour le bien de tous.
> Plus le moindre secret que c'est bien ce monde.


Il y a une grande diffrence entre un secret d'ordre personnel et un secret qui pourrait concerner tout un peuple, voire mme plusieurs. Que dis-je, un gouffre.

N'allons pas dans les comparaisons foireuses non plus.

PS : Sauf s'il s'agit d'une marque de fabrique, essaye de ne pas confondre les balises [CODE] et [QUOTE], c'est trs difficile  lire, une ligne de quinze kilomtres ^^

----------


## BugFactory

De nombreuses inquitudes...

Julian Assange aura-t-il un procs quitable? (Dans un sens comme dans l'autre, d'ailleurs.) J'ignore ce qui s'est pass, et mme si il s'est pass quelque chose. La seule chose qui parat certaine, c'est que ce procs est bourr de politique. On semble bien loin des meilleurs conditions pour un jugement impartial.

WikiLeaks sera-t-il discrdit par ces faits qui n'ont rien  voir? Au risque qu'un scandale grave soit ignor? La manipulation est grossire, mais a ne veut pas dire que a ne marchera pas.

Ne risque-t-on pas d'entretenir la confusion entre des secrets ncessaires et des manipulations inacceptables ? Comme cela a t dit prcdemment, on aurait bien aim qu'un WikiLeaks rvle le fait que les armes de destruction massive irakiennes n'taient que du bluff. Publier une liste de sites sensibles pouvant tre viss par des terroristes, en revanche, n'a aucun intrt pour la dmocratie et expose ces sites. C'est la confusion entre ces deux types de secrets qui permet la dissimulation d'actes effectus pour un bnfice personnel. Les malveillants parmis les politiques sont pass matres dans l'art d'entretenir cette confusion, et pourraient bien sortir renforcs de cette crise, surtout si WikiLeaks ne filtre pas attentivement les documents qu'il difffuse.

Je suis pessimiste concernant toutes ces questions.

J'ai vu des arguments qui me semblent dbattables. En particulier, l'accusation que WikiLeaks n'est pas crdible parce que tous les docuements viennent de sources occidentales. Je ne pense pas qu'on peut en dduire qu'il y ait manipulation. Des tats comme la Core du Nord gardent leurs secrets jalousement, et surtout, la culture dmocratique n'y existe pas. Les habitants n'y sont pas particulirement attachs  la dmocratie et  la libert de la presse, ils n'ont donc aucune motivation  prendre des risques bien plus grands que dans nos contres pour faire parvenir des documents  WikiLeaks.

Ensuite, j'ai vu le mot "complot" pour qualifier les attaques contre Julian Assange. Je ne pense pas que complot soit le bon mot : un complot, c'est discret. Le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que WikiLeaks n'aura pas besoin de fuites pour en faire parler.

----------


## aphex

Bon en tout cas ce qui est bien c'est de voir que tout le monde n'est pas totalement indiffrent quant au sort de notre chre dmocratie qui a un peu de plomb dans l'aile.

----------


## psychadelic

> Le sujet dvie. Dit autrement : on cherche les failles d'une personne ailleurs que sur les choses qu'il tente d'apporter afin de le rabaisser.


Je vois pas trop le rapport entre le fait qu'effectivement le sujet (ici) dvie, et que bien sur il y  une grande part de manipulation pour discrditer la personne  l'origine de WikiLeaks.

Alors on va dcomposer : 
 - WikiLeaks gne les tats dit dmocratiques et puissants.
 - Le fait d'tre un [gnie, un homme politique de premier plan, etc... ] n'autorise pas  avoir un comportement irresponsable.
 - La justice Sudoise est dans sont bon droit en rclamant son arrestation -et d'apres ce que j'ai compris, si ses tests HIV et MST sont ngatifs, il ne risque que 540 d'amende.

Bien sur les USA font pression sur la justice Sudoise pour rcuprer J.assange (en ne se livrant pas au moment des faits on perds pas mal de ses droits fondamentaux, et la justice Sudoise/ Anglais, peuvent dcider pour lui s'ils l'envoient ou non aux ASA).

Bien sur si la Justice Sudoise/Anglaise le livre aux USA, ca laissera douter de l'quit du systme  Sudois/Anglais.

----------


## Flaburgan

Et si on arrtait de s'intresser  l'homme, qui comme nous tous  ses dfauts, et qu'on s'intressait  ce qu'il a cr, lui et d'autres d'ailleurs.
Quel avenir pour wikileaks  votre avis ? Un gouvernement va-t-il russir  faire passer le site comme illgal ? Cela changera-t-il quelque chose ou bien restera-t-il partout, vu le nombre de miroirs...
Et puis, si toutes les infos sont diffuses d'ici quelques mois, o trouvera-t-il d'autres choses  raconter ?

----------


## psychadelic

Il y a toujours eu, et il y aura toujours des sites "alternatifs", WikiLeaks et J.Assange n'ont rien invents, ils ont juste t mis au premier plan du fait de l'info "explosive" qu'ils ont montr.

En ce sens cela  j'espre contribu "rveiller" un peu plus les consciences.

De la  s'imaginer que WikiLeaks soit une sorte de "sauveur" de la dmocratie, c'est quand mme un peu gros  avaler  :8-): 

Reste maintenant qu'avec ces derniers vnements, la confiance en nos "dmocraties capitalistes" est maintenant bien fissure;
et comme chacun le sait, c'est une chose difficile  reconqurir.

----------


## alcidius

Le vrai problme est la possibilit d'intercepter les donnes les plus confidentielles par n'importe qui. Faut-il encadrer un peu plus la libert de chaque citoyen, remettre une forme de censure parce que des experts de la scurit informatique pays  prix d'or font mal leur travail ou n'arrivent pas  faire passer le message aux politiques que le risque zro n'existe pas?

----------


## rednight

On frise le ridicule, un mandat d'arrt international pour "sexe par surprise!"....
Et c'est puni par la loi qu'en Sude... 
http://www.rue89.com/node/179667, ils vont gentiment l'extrader en Sude, et il disparaitra mystrieusement aprs sont transfert aux tats-unis.
Pensez  faire signer un contrat de consentement mutuel avec toutes les closes dtaillant les positions,et la dure de l'acte etc,si d'aventure vous passez une nuit avec une sudoise...
a fait peur ce genre de lois...

----------


## psychadelic

> On frise le ridicule, un mandat d'arrt international pour "sexe par surprise!"....
> Et c'est puni par la loi qu'en Sude...


Si j'ai bien compris tu considres que la justice en Sude est dlirante ?

----------


## Flaburgan

Et pendant ces dbats inutiles sur des questions qui n'ont aucun rapport avec l'informatique, les DDoS courent toujours...

----------


## randriano

Je ne sais pas, Wikileaks est-ce bon ou mauvais je ne sais plus

J'ai ador lire les infos publies mais je me demande comment ils les ont obtenu? HACKING?

----------


## zouuc

> J'ai ador lire les infos publies mais je me demande comment ils les ont obtenu? HACKING?


 a  t dit plusieurs fois un peu plus haut par ogaby par exemple  cette page l

PS : dsol je ne sais pas comment pointer directement sur le message  ::oops::

----------


## psychadelic

> Et pendant ces dbats inutiles ...


Je trouve pas ce dbat si inutile, le machisme  la peau dure.

Qu'on puisse considrer comme responsable un type qui se tape 2 filles en quelques jours, et sans ce soucier de "protection", cela me donne la nause.

Surtout qu'aprs "son exploit", il les envoi balader quant elles lui ont demandent de passer un test HIV; parce qu'elles ont ralis par la suite qu'il  couch avec chacune d'entre elles.

Primo, ce sont ces 2 femmes qui on port plainte contre J.Assange; la Justice est un instrument au service des hommes, ce qui, faut-il le rappeler, inclue aussi les femmes.

Je trouve heureux que la Justice Sudoise ait un tel dispositif lgal pour punir de tels comportement irresponsables.

Maintenant, si on appliquait une telle loi dans un pays comme l'Italie, on fait sauter le gouvernement !
("Quelqu'un  pay ses filles, pour qu'elles mentent !" dixit Berlusconi, suite aux rvlations de WikiLeaks)

Ce ne serait peut-tre pas idiot d'avoir ce genre de loi dans toutes nos "Dmocraties".

Je pense mme que ce genre de dispositif lgal serait plus efficace que les rvlations de WikiLeaks,
Il n'y a pas qu'en Italie (et en Australie) qu'on trouve des machistes irresponsables.

----------


## Flaburgan

C'est en effet un dbat intressant, mais j'aurais aim ramen le sujet sur les liberts fondamentales d'internet plutt que sur les agissements d'un seul homme. De plus, officiellement, les femmes n'ont pas port plainte, elles ont juste tmoign.

----------


## cotueur

> Je trouve pas ce dbat si inutile, le machisme  la peau dure.
> 
> Qu'on puisse considrer comme responsable un type qui se tape 2 filles en quelques jours, et sans ce soucier de "protection", cela me donne la nause.
> 
> Surtout qu'aprs "son exploit", il les envoi balader quant elles lui ont demandent de passer un test HIV; parce qu'elles ont ralis par la suite qu'il  couch avec chacune d'entre elles.
> 
> Primo, ce sont ces 2 femmes qui on port plainte contre J.Assange; la Justice est un instrument au service des hommes, ce qui, faut-il le rappeler, inclue aussi les femmes.
> 
> Je trouve heureux que la Justice Sudoise ait un tel dispositif lgal pour punir de tels comportement irresponsables.
> ...



Ridicule, a permettrait  n'importe quelle "femme" de faire chanter n'importe quel homme sur la base de son unique tmoignage sans aucune autre preuve.

Arrtons de dire que Assange est un salaud qui baise des femmes sans prservatif pour leur refiler le SIDA sans aucune preuve. Attendons de voir ce que dira un tribunal comptent sur ces faits, les seuls  mme de pouvoir juger !

----------


## chemanel

> Je trouve pas ce dbat si inutile, le machisme  la peau dure.
> 
> Qu'on puisse considrer comme responsable un type qui se tape 2 filles en quelques jours, et sans ce soucier de "protection", cela me donne la nause.
> 
> Surtout qu'aprs "son exploit", il les envoi balader quant elles lui ont demandent de passer un test HIV; parce qu'elles ont ralis par la suite qu'il  couch avec chacune d'entre elles.
> 
> Primo, ce sont ces 2 femmes qui on port plainte contre J.Assange; la Justice est un instrument au service des hommes, ce qui, faut-il le rappeler, inclue aussi les femmes.
> 
> Je trouve heureux que la Justice Sudoise ait un tel dispositif lgal pour punir de tels comportement irresponsables.
> ...


Je vois pas en quoi un homme qui couche avec 2 filles en quelques jours est irresponsable ? Chacun fait ce qu'il veut de sa vie... On est pas tous des bons ptits catholiques qui touchent aux enfants. 

Puis, ce ne sont pas 2 filles qui ont porter plainte, mais 1 seule, de plus je ne crois mme pas qu'elle ait officiellement porter plainte, mais que a soit la procureur australienne qui l'aurait fait pour elle... (procureur dont la rumeur cour qu'elle aurait des liens avec la cia au niveau d'un groupe anti-castro (bref))..

Les choses ne sont pas si simple... alors, si il est coupable de viol sudois (j'entends partout a la radio, tl, etc qu'il a viol 2 femmes..) Non, il a coucher sans prservatif avec une, et l'autre s'est dchir pendant l'action.. AVEC LE CONSENTEMENT des deux femmes ! On ne peux pas parler de viol comme on le voit ici ! Parcontre la ou il a eu tord, c'est de ne pas vouloir faire un test pour le sida et mst !! 

Et les prostitues... Pour moi elles sont aussi coupables d'accepter l'argent, que les mecs qui les payent...

----------


## mortapa

manque de pot c'est le juge qui  fait la plainte et non les deux femme... elle sont juste all ensemble au commissariat, a  t dit plusieurs fois dans se threads..

Je suis dsol mais "sexe par surprise" c'est compltement dbile !
Si  un moment la fille dit non ca devient un viol point barre, dailleurs on t'elle vraiment dit non ? si elle l'avait dit elle se serai un minimum dfendu je sais pas ... coup de boule (tte), coup de poing on mort l'agresseur etc etc ... 
La le non qu'elle ont mis ressemble plus au non de l'auberge espagnol (quand il se tape la femme du mdecin),  moins que l'on vienne maffirmer que l'on peut torturer quelqu'un en lui donnant du plaisir ...



Sinon pour les histoire de sida et autre c'est compltement personnel ... avec les dernires fille avec laquelle j'ai couch j'ai jamais mis de capote.
Les protections dont tu parles je trouve que c'est du flan ! le sida c'est quoi 6.5k cas annuel de nouveau ?! mais ossef quoi j'ai clairement plus de chance de mourir d'un coma thylique ou daccident de voiture.. (et y'a plein d'autre exemple)
Ok c'est une attitude risqu mais jassume tout les risques es que a fqit de moi quelqu'un de non responsable, j'en doute fortement... et si c'est le cas je suis tout autant responsable que tout les gens qui roulent  55km/h en ville au lieu de 50...

----------


## ogaby

> Si j'ai bien compris tu considres que la justice en Sude est dlirante ?


Perso je dis que crer une loi qui criminalise le non port d'une capote au mme niveau qu'un viol est du pur dlire.

----------


## cinemania

mortapa... ce comportement  risque est intolrable, si tes partenaires IGNORENT ton comportement, d'ailleurs  ce niveau, tu pourrais trs bien te retrouver devant un juge suivant une plainte d'entre elles.

Si elles sont parfaitement au courant que tu couche avec toutes tes partenaires sans protections, et qu'elles s'en foutent, effectivement la donne est diffrente, car il y a consentement.

ensuite cela dpend aussi, moralement, de ta fidlit... si tu couche avec ta partenaire principale sans protections, mais que tu as d'autres partenaires  cot sans protection... l non plus tu ne fait pas qu'engager ta conscience... tu fait courrir un risque incalcul  une personne qui n'est pas forcment au courant de ton infidlit.

avant de clamer ce que tu viens de dire au titre des probabilits... demande toi si tu est juste toi concern ou les autres ? 
si maintenant tu dit bien  la fille juste avant... eh oh fait je couche avec toutes les filles sans protection, et qu'elle conscent... j'ai aucun problme, sinon j'ai le regret de te dire que tu ne vaut pas mieux que tous les assassins et autres violeurs qui peuples nos prisons.

Maintenant si les rapports taient consensuels, elles n'ont rien  dire. Le sexe par surprise, c'est du grand n'importe quoi...
Si elles ne voulaient pas coucher sans prservatif, elle avait qu' l'envoyer paitre... et l dans le cas o il serait effectivement pass outre, ce serait devenu un viol... hors il n'est pas accus de viol, donc c'est bien la preuve, qu'elle n'a rien dit.
Quand  l'autre dont le prservatif a cd... bien c'est diffrent, si cela a t vu avant la fin de l'acte, c'est qu'ils n'taient pas  ce qu'ils faisaient ou qu'elle guttais la moindre faute pour... le faire discrditer ? Gnralement cela se voit surtout aprs... quand la guerre est acheve et l il est un peu tard pour dire non... Dans ce cas il est difficile de qualifier ce qui s'est produit.
Mais dans tout acte sexuel protg ou non il y a un risque... ces filles ont voulus coucher avec lui, il n'a pas t leur mettre un pistolet sur la tempe pour les y obliger... donc elles ont dcider d'assumer ce risque... par consquent, elles perdent toute crdibilit morale  aller se plaindre.
Cependant il n'est pas mieux non plus  refuser de passer un test VIH qui cela dit en passant est confidentiel, mais peut-tre justement ce doutait-il qu'elles s'empresseraient de le rendre publique, aux mdia...

Ce mandat international, n'est qu'un prtexte fallacieux pour l'extrader directement aux USA qui ne prendrons mme pas la peine de le juger, et l'expdierons  guantanamo, sous le cout non pas de l'espionage act, mais plutot du patriot act...
si t'a le choix entre un texte qui te permet de l'arrter mais de ne pas violer ses droits civiques et un autre qui te donne le mme droit, mais en prime de le priver de ses droits civiques... tu choisi lequel ? il n'y a qu'un pas  dire qu'ils trouverons bien le moyen de justifier cela en arguant que ce qu'il  fait s'apparente  du terrorisme.

Maintenant je trouve assez ridicule de la part des USA de penser que se dbarrasser de l'homme, les dbarrassera de Wikileaks... si ce n'est lui, d'autres suivront... cela  toujours exist, et Wikileaks peut trs bien survivre sans son crateur.
Les USA n'ont juste pas apprcier que ce qu'ils se disent sur les autres, soit tal sur la place publique, car face  certains concerns... cela n'a pas due arranger leurs affaires...

----------


## psychadelic

Donc si je comprends bien, daprs vous, Assange et Berlusconi mme combat ?
Aprs tout, pour eux deux il serait question  dune thorie du Complot cherchant  leur nuire ?

----------


## ogaby

> Je trouve pas ce dbat si inutile, le machisme  la peau dure.
> 
> Qu'on puisse considrer comme responsable un type qui se tape 2 filles en quelques jours, et sans ce soucier de "protection", cela me donne la nause.
> 
> Surtout qu'aprs "son exploit", il les envoi balader quant elles lui ont demandent de passer un test HIV; parce qu'elles ont ralis par la suite qu'il  couch avec chacune d'entre elles.
> 
> Primo, ce sont ces 2 femmes qui on port plainte contre J.Assange; la Justice est un instrument au service des hommes, ce qui, faut-il le rappeler, inclue aussi les femmes.
> 
> Je trouve heureux que la Justice Sudoise ait un tel dispositif lgal pour punir de tels comportement irresponsables.
> ...


Et si il n'a pas le Sida, c'est la mme sanction au titre de crime sexuel.

Et si un des 2 partenaires transmet une MST dangereuse voire mortelle, c'est de l'empoisonnement volontaire ou involontaire.

----------


## chemanel

> Donc si je comprends bien, daprs vous, Assange et Berlusconi mme combat ?
> Aprs tout, pour eux deux il serait question  dune thorie du Complot cherchant  leur nuire ?


Il n'y a que toi qui a parler de berlusconi... :/

----------


## psychadelic

Photo de J.Assange dans quelques annes s'il continue son comportement irresponsable, hors Justice Sudoise et thorie du complot.

On dit qu'une photo vaut mieux qu'un long discours...

----------


## mortapa

@cinemania
Oui bien sure je ne dis pas "non c'est la premire fois que je le fais sans depuis mon dernier test du VIH"  ::aie::  par contre je ne les chiffre pas non plus 

Et puis tu fais un petit test tout les ans histoire de rassurer tes conqutes et op  ::ccool:: 

@psychadelic
pff on a jamais parl de complot ni mme de berlusconi... on a juste dis que la loi est idiote en aucun cas on  dit qu'Assange a raison... d'ailleurs  sa place je l'aurais fait le test et a aurai rgl les problme.

----------


## mortapa

Trop bien la photo elle fait trop peur ... ::roll:: 

c'est dbile comme riasonnement, autant que de mettre des poumon infect sur les paquet de tabac pour "empcher" les gens de fumer...
enfin bref je crois qu'on a assez parl de truc inutile se serai bien de revenir sur wikileak (dumoins sur les partie intressante et pas les partie people!)

----------


## SurferIX

> ... Si  un moment la fille dit non ca devient un viol point barre, dailleurs on t'elle vraiment dit non ? ...


Bah p'tt qu'elle disait "nonon"... doucement...


Genre "je dis non par principe mais a veut dire oui"...

Avec les femmes on sait jamais rien

 ::D: 

...

"Quand une femme du monde dit non, cela veut dire peut-tre; quand elle dit peut-tre, cela veut dire oui; et quand elle dit oui, ce nest pas une femme du monde."
George Bernard Shaw


...




> Sinon pour les histoire de sida et autre c'est compltement personnel ... avec les dernires fille avec laquelle j'ai couch j'ai jamais mis de capote.
> Les protections dont tu parles je trouve que c'est du flan ! le sida c'est quoi 6.5k cas annuel de nouveau ?! mais ossef quoi j'ai clairement plus de chance de mourir d'un coma thylique ou daccident de voiture.. (et y'a plein d'autre exemple)


A partir du moment o t'es certain que t'es le seul  risquer, bien sr, cela ne concerne que toi. Donc il faut que tu sois certain que tu n'aies pas le SIDA juste avant un rapport. Comme a t'es le seul  prendre le risque. Si la fille n'a pas le SIDA, mais que toi t'es pas certain et que tu l'as et que tu le donne, l, tu entraine quelqu'un sur un chemin qu'il ne veut peut tre pas prendre...

----------


## byrautor

Jusqu' prsent le viol de correspondance personnelle tait toujours poursuivi en France. Enlevez cette contrainte et vous verrez les dgts, mme pour les tenants du "tout ouvert".
Il est vrai que les ennuis de ce type n'arrivent qu'aux autres, jusqu' ce que.....
Si une nation ne peut plus avoir de secrets, il va falloir faire appel  d'autres conceptions plus ....terroristes.

----------


## psychadelic

> Et pendant ces dbats inutiles sur des questions qui n'ont aucun rapport avec l'informatique, les DDoS courent toujours...


On assiste  une mini guerre internet, le site de WikiLeaks est attaqu, des sites sudois impliqus (avocats, justice...) sont attaqus, ceux de Master Card aussi, sans doute PayPal aussi...

Bref rien de vraiment dmocratique ou semble t-il tous les coups sont permis...

Pour moi, 'est pas la partie de l'informatique que je trouve la plus reluisante.

----------


## Invit

> Et les prostitues... Pour moi elles sont aussi coupables d'accepter l'argent, que les mecs qui les payent...


C'est pour aider le sujet  driver un peu plus, c'est a? Parce que l c'est vraiment loign...
Difficile de ne pas ragir devant une telle dclaration cependant... Elle reflte soit de la naivet, soit de la mauvaise foi, car tu sembles partir du principe que toutes les prostitues choisissent de l'tre. 
Celle qui sont majeures et qui travaillent dans leur propre pays d'origine ont peut-tre choisis ce metier. Mais pour celles, la majorit, qui se retrouvent dans un pays qu'elles ne connaissent pas, avec une langue qu'elles comprennent  peine et sans aucun point d'attache, faut un peu ouvrir les yeux...
Je pense que c'est aussi idaliser le quotidien des prostitues et la difficult qu'elles peuvent avoir  imposer leur conditions : beaucoup de clients s'imaginent qu' partir du moment o ils payent, ils peuvent tout exiger et le viol de prostitue est rarement reconnu.

Sinon Psychadelic, je suis d'accord sur un point : un mec qui se montre aussi peu  l'coute et respectueux de sa partenaire sexuelle du moment, je n'aimerais pas l'avoir ni dans mon pieux, ni comme ami, mais pour moi a ne change rien  l'estime que je peux avoir pour son action publique.
Et je pense que c'est peut-tre grce  sa determination et son courage que les italiens pourront un jour se dbarrasser de Berlusconi. Car c'est pas facile de faire tomber quelqu'un qui a la main aussi lourde sur les media.

----------


## camus3

*Entre ceux qui n'ont jamais pch et font la moral* et les histoires de "p*tes" ... on pourrait peut tre en rester  l'aspect factuel  .... L'important dans l'affaire ce n'est pas l'histoire du viol par "surprise" mais bien le contenu des documents secrets.

Je vais en choquer certain mais les histoires de c*ls me paraissent anecdotiques face  l'importance du contenu des documents fuits. A moins que la seule qui intresse les gens soit les ragots.

Et les milliers d'excutions de civil documents? et l'espionnage systmatique des diplomates par les ambassadeurs amricains? forcment c'est plus complexe qu'une histoire de prservatif... 

Bref , je crois qu'il faut pas se tromper de dbat. Est ce qu'Assange est un saint , non , est ce que son arrestation est politique , bien sur, et ce n'est pas minimiser le viol de le dire.

----------


## gillai

> Sinon pour les histoire de sida et autre c'est compltement personnel ... avec les dernires fille avec laquelle j'ai couch j'ai jamais mis de capote.
> Les protections dont tu parles je trouve que c'est du flan ! le sida c'est quoi 6.5k cas annuel de nouveau ?! mais ossef quoi j'ai clairement plus de chance de mourir d'un coma thylique ou daccident de voiture.. (et y'a plein d'autre exemple)
> Ok c'est une attitude risqu mais jassume tout les risques es que a fqit de moi quelqu'un de non responsable, j'en doute fortement... et si c'est le cas je suis tout autant responsable que tout les gens qui roulent  55km/h en ville au lieu de 50...


Rassure moi... tu ne crois pas  tout ce que tu viens de lcher l ? :/

----------


## stardeath

> mais bien le contenu des documents secrets.


les documents, quels documents, ceux que wikileaks a publi ou bien ceux qu'il garde sous le coude "trop dangereux", soit on est un fervent oppos aux secrets et on publie tout, soit on publie rien, mais on ne se vante pas de ne publier que ce que l'on veut quand a nous chante.

bref encore un comique se prtendant justicier, et comme je disais, un montage digne d'une sitcom.

----------


## Hellwing

> les documents, quels documents, ceux que wikileaks a publi ou bien ceux qu'il garde sous le coude "trop dangereux", soit on est un fervent oppos aux secrets et on publie tout, soit on publie rien, mais on ne se vante pas de ne publier que ce que l'on veut quand a nous chante.
> 
> bref encore un comique se prtendant justicier, et comme je disais, un montage digne d'une sitcom.


Au contraire, je pense qu'il aurait t ridicule de sortir sa cape de super justicier et brandir tous les documents sans penser aux ventuelles consquences sur le peuple (et pas les tats).

L o il veut rtablir la vrit, c'est  propos du comportement des diffrents gouvernements vis  vis des peuples extrieurs. Ca ne l'empche pas de mesurer la dangerosit des propos et de divulguer ce qui est suffisant, tout en vitant de dvoiler l'identit de personnes susceptibles d'tre en danger.

Et puis tout dvoiler d'un coup risquerait d'engendrer des guerres (sait-on jamais), alors que rendre public les documents aprs tude et petit  petit est moins risqu pour l'humanit. Rappelez-vous, on ne sait pas ce que ces documents contiennent et on a sans doute pour l'instant que les informations les moins "graves".

----------


## Flaburgan

De plus, en publiant petit  petit, wikileaks va toucher beaucoup plus de monde quand il balancera un gros dossier. Regardez l, il n'a encore rien dit de trs trs tonnant, et tout le monde est en haleine... S'il s'tait point en sortant "Nan mais en fait le 11/09 c'est le gouvernement amricain", il serait pass pour un site de plus qui parle de thorie du complot, et ces sites on ne les regarde plus  force...




> On assiste  une mini guerre internet, le site de WikiLeaks est attaqu, des sites sudois impliqus (avocats, justice...) sont attaqus, ceux de Master Card aussi, sans doute PayPal aussi...
> 
> Bref rien de vraiment dmocratique ou semble t-il tous les coups sont permis...
> 
> Pour moi, 'est pas la partie de l'informatique que je trouve la plus reluisante.


C'est bien pour a que je trouve plus intressant de parler de a que de quelconques actes sexuels...

----------


## maxwell302

> soit on est un fervent oppos aux secrets et on publie tout, soit on publie rien, mais on ne se vante pas de ne publier que ce que l'on veut quand a nous chante.


Tout dvoiler au risque de provoquer des assassinats, ou mme des guerres?

Personne n'est  ce point idiot

----------


## mortapa

> Rassure moi... tu ne crois pas  tout ce que tu viens de lcher l ? :/


Heu excuse moi mais si on regarde les chiffres :
sida 6.5k nouveau cas par an en france en 2009
mort par alcool direct en france 23k en 2004
mort par alcool indirect en france 22k en 2004

hum mouai sachant que je picole plus que se que je b**se j'ai juste 10x plus de chance de mourir  cause de l'alcool donc oui j'y crois  ::): 

sinon stardeath balancer tout les cables d'un coup revient  jeter une pees dans l'eau car 2 mois plus tard les mdia n'en parle plus.
Alors que les donnes petit  petit permet de garder les mdias, c'est dommage, mais le monde fonctionne comme a :/

----------


## Acropole

Je ne vois pas lintrt de la discussion sur le prtendu viol. Des viols y'en a plein tous les jours, est-ce qu'on en fait le dtail sur ce forum ? Non.
Le seul lien est la manipulation vidente de la justice par les gouvernements.
Le reste est une affaire de justice qui n'a rien a faire ici. Ou alors pourquoi ne pas parler des autres viols ?

En suite, le coup de "on vous dit pas tout pour votre scurit" c'est quand mme hypocrite de la part de personnes qui prtendent justement vouloir dpasser ce genre d'abus gouvernementaux.
Qui sont ils pour dcider de ce qu'on a le droit de savoir ou pas ? Ont ils t lus ? Sont-ils ceux qui payeront les consquences de ces rvlations ?
Y'en a plein qui se prtendent dfenseurs du peuple, pour mieux le contrler. Qu'ils ne soient pas au gouvernement ne les rend pas plus crdibles.

De grands idalistes rattraps par la dure ralit ?
a s'appelle la politique et la diplomatie.

----------


## stardeath

vous apportez vous mme les rponses, entre autre a maintient le public en haleine, ou comment faire parler de soit pendant trs longtemps.

ensuite c'est pas moi qui me targue de rvler toutes les vrits caches du monde, et surtout d'annoncer publiquement qu'il a encore des armes supposes plus dangereuses si wikileaks venait  tomber, chez moi a s'appelle du chantage "laissez moi faire comme a me chante ou vous le regretterez", c'est pitoyable.

de plus comme on me la rtorqu avant, maintenant il travaille avec les journalistes pour trier les documents, mais pour "sa bombe" bizarrement a  l'air d'tre du brut de fonderie, et distribue directement aux gens, il en a strictement rien  cirer des consquences.

----------


## maxwell302

> Heu excuse moi mais si on regarde les chiffres :
> sida 6.5k nouveau cas par an en france en 2009
> mort par alcool direct en france 23k en 2004
> mort par alcool indirect en france 22k en 2004
> 
> hum mouai sachant que je picole plus que se que je b**se j'ai juste 10x plus de chance de mourir  cause de l'alcool donc oui j'y crois


Pardonne moi, mais raisonnement en mousse.

Si par malheur un jour tu transmet le sida  quelqu'un, tu va lui sortir tes chiffres?
"Pas de chance, statistiquement t'aurais du mourir de l'alcool ou d'accident de la route".
L'inverse fonctionne aussi...

----------


## Hellwing

> En suite, le coup de "on vous dit pas tout pour votre scurit" c'est quand mme hypocrite de la part de personnes qui prtendent justement vouloir dpasser ce genre d'abus gouvernementaux.
> Qui sont ils pour dcider de ce qu'on a le droit de savoir ou pas ? Ont ils t lus ? Sont-ils ceux qui payeront les consquences de ces rvlations ?
> Y'en a plein qui se prtendent dfenseurs du peuple, pour mieux le contrler. Qu'ils ne soient pas au gouvernement ne les rend pas plus crdibles.
> 
> De grands idalistes rattraps par la dure ralit ?
> a s'appelle la politique et la diplomatie.


Ben oui, dvoiler la vrit n'empche pas d'tre diplomate dans sa faon de faire, ni de vouloir viter des consquences trop lourdes. Le principe est plus de faire raliser des choses au peuple, que d'envoyer les gouvernements (donc pas le peuple) en guerre les uns contre les autres ou d'engendrer des assassinats commandits par lesdits gouvernements.

Aprs oui, dvoiler au compte goutte va aider  marquer les gens et les mdias. Mais bon, vu la socit actuelle, pour informer les gens il faut que a soit sensationnel pour les mdias. Mais  mon avis le but final est que les gens le sachent, pas de se faire connatre.

----------


## mortapa

non tu dforme mes propos !

je n'ais pas dis maintenir le public en haleine mais les mdias c'est compltement diffrent ! 
Et on sait tous trs bien qui des mdias ou du public dcide de se qui passe  la TV.

Pour ta gouverne puisque tu semblent vouloir omettre certain fait :

les cables c'est 70ans de lecture  une thse semaine.
Donc si tu balances toutes les infos ils est vident que certaine passerons  la trappe...


le type de cryptage utilis est considr comme inviolable.
Pour le cryptage du fichier assurance vie puisque t'a l'air si sur de toi trouve le en dcrypt ou dcrypte le toi mme..

@maxwell302
a risque pas d'arriver je l'ai pas et je fais un test par an, sauf si je suis en situation longue dure, et puis quand tu dis "je ne le fais jamais avec" et que la personne est consentante soit elle est consciente du risque soit... elle  le cerveau d'une amibe.

----------


## Acropole

> Ben oui, dvoiler la vrit n'empche pas d'tre diplomate dans sa faon de faire, ni de vouloir viter des consquences trop lourdes. Le principe est plus de faire raliser des choses au peuple, que d'envoyer les gouvernements (donc pas le peuple) en guerre les uns contre les autres ou d'engendrer des assassinats commandits par lesdits gouvernements.
> 
> Aprs oui, dvoiler au compte goutte va aider  marquer les gens et les mdias. Mais bon, vu la socit actuelle, pour informer les gens il faut que a soit sensationnel pour les mdias. Mais  mon avis le but final est que les gens le sachent, pas de se faire connatre.


a ne rpond pas  la question : en quoi wikileaks est plus lgitime que les gouvernements pour dvoiler ces informations, dcider de ce qu'il faut dire ou pas ?
Ils font le tri *en fonction de leur opinion*, comme les gouvernements ou la presse habituelle.

En plus ils menacent de tout dballer pour se protger, genre ils sont raisonnables mais si a chauffe trop _pour eux_ ils foutent tout le monde dans la merde.

----------


## stardeath

pris en otage sur la vrit par les gouvernements ou par un hypocrite, la diffrence  l'air de taille ... ha non en fait, c'est exactement le mme combat,  part que dans un cas les gouvernements s'arrangent pour ne pas provoquer de guerre, par contre lui n'hsitera pas, wahou trop bien ... '-_-

----------


## Flaburgan

Je soutiens tes derniers propos acropole. Jusqu' prsent, j'tais de l'avis "les donnes sont de toute manire retraites par les journaux"
Mais que ce soit wikileaks ou les journaux, qui sont-ils pour juger de ce que l'on doit savoir ou non ?

Et de toute manire, lorsqu'ils regardent les cables, mme s'ils dcident de ne pas les publis, il y a 120 journalistes qui bossent dessus, donc 120 personnes de plus au courant, et qui ne sont absolument pas tenus par le secret professionnel, donc l'info va finir par se savoir.

Le seul tri possible, c'est le soldat amricain qui l'a fait, en dcidant de prendre ou pas les donnes. Et peut tre n'a-t-il rien tri du tout.

----------


## Acropole

Le problme du secret d'tat c'est que pour que le peuple puisse juger s'il doit le savoir ou pas, il faut d'abord qu'il le sache... On ne peut pas juger sans savoir, et une fois qu'on sait, le jugement arrive trop tard.

----------


## zouuc

> pris en otage sur la vrit par les gouvernements ou par un hypocrite, la diffrence  l'air de taille ... ha non en fait, c'est exactement le mme combat,  part que dans un cas les gouvernements s'arrangent pour ne pas provoquer de guerre, par contre lui n'hsitera pas, wahou trop bien ... '-_-


Tu n'as pas envie de savoir (avec des preuves concrtes) que les gros lobby comme BP et les rois du ptrole aux US se foutent de la gueule de tout le monde et son prts eux,  dclencher une CATASTROPHE pour sauver leur peau ? Qu'on essaye de faire changer certaines choses ? Le monde dans lequel on vit te plait tant que a ? (change de point de vue non ? certaines personnes ne sont pas  ta place ...)

Aprs je dis a comme a, mais je trouve simplement lgitime d'essayer de faire bouger les choses dans le bon sens moi ...

----------


## Flaburgan

De l  penser que wikileaks dclenchera une rvolution MONDIALE, ya quand mme un joli gouffre non ?

----------


## Hellwing

> a ne rpond pas  la question : en quoi wikileaks est plus lgitime que les gouvernements pour dvoiler ces informations, dcider de ce qu'il faut dire ou pas ?
> Ils font le tri *en fonction de leur opinion*, comme les gouvernements ou la presse habituelle.


Donc personne n'aurait le droit de dvoiler quoi que ce soit parce qu'on a pas plus de droit que les gouvernements ? Mme si Julian Assange choisit ce qu'il veut dvoiler, a sera toujours plus que ce que les gouvernements diront.

Aprs le "droit" en question, c'est une question de responsabilit vis  vis du peuple. Je considre que ce qu'il dvoile, c'est toujours mieux que rien.






> En plus ils menacent de tout dballer pour se protger, genre ils sont raisonnables mais si a chauffe trop _pour eux_ ils foutent tout le monde dans la merde


Concernant la menace de librer tous les cbles, c'est du chantage pour se protger, certes c'est mal mais bon, vu sa position face aux mastodontes que sont les gouvernements qui lui en veulent, c'est un comportement parfaitement humain et comprhensible : "On fait a en douceur ou je dfonce tout, vous tes prvenus".

Ca ne feut pas non plus dire qu'il le fera de bon coeur. Sinon il l'aurait dj fait. Il a juste assur ses arrires. Aprs, s'il lui arrive quelque chose, l'humanit pourrait s'effondrer, il ne sera plus la pour le dplorer.

----------


## stardeath

changer le monde en mieux est forcment bien, sinon dj on dirait pas en bien.

ensuite soit on publie la vrit soit on la publie pas, on se clame pas dfenseur de la vrit on choisissant ce qui nous parait publiable ou pas, on a dj les gouvernements qui font a, avoir une personne (et mme pas un consensus, une seule et unique personne ...) de plus qui fait le tri a ne sert  rien.

----------


## zouuc

Le fait est qu'il y a bien sr des personnes qui s'en occupent deja au sein de notre gouvernement. Mais j'imagine qu'il y a des choses que mme eux n'ont pas sous la main. Des choses que Wikileaks est  mme de publier et de nous intresser. C'est ce que je pense.

----------


## Flaburgan

Je tiens  prciser un peu ce qui se passe, les faits rvls sont en fait beaucoup plus nombreux et varis que ce dont on a parl jusqu' prsent dans ce topic. Voici le dernier en date sur bogota, mais si vous allez au bas de la page et regardez les liens, vous avez, je cite :



> Rcit WikiLeaks : la folle saga des T-72 ukrainiens destins au Soudan sud  
> 
> Les faits WikiLeaks : impunit totale pour les trafiquants de drogue internationaux au Kenya  
> 
> Les faits WikiLeaks : la corruption au Nigeria dcortique par la compagnie Shell  
> 
> Les faits WikiLeaks : les diamants sanglants du Zimbabwe profitent aux Mugabe

----------


## Acropole

> Tu n'as pas envie de savoir (avec des preuves concrtes) que les gros lobby comme BP et les rois du ptrole aux US se foutent de la gueule de tout le monde et son prts eux,  dclencher une CATASTROPHE pour sauver leur peau ? Qu'on essaye de faire changer certaines choses ? Le monde dans lequel on vit te plait tant que a ? (change de point de vue non ? certaines personnes ne sont pas  ta place ...)
> 
> Aprs je dis a comme a, mais je trouve simplement lgitime d'essayer de faire bouger les choses dans le bon sens moi ...


Parce que les rvlations de wikileaks vont faire bouger les choses dans le bon sens ?
Moi je crois surtout qu'elles vont faire bouger certaines choses dans de multiples sens dont rien ne garantis qu'au final ce serra le bon.
C'est comme quand on casse au billard, a bouge dans tous les sens et il ne reste plus qu'a prier pour que a ne se termine pas par un game over immdiat.
Sauf qu'ici, mme si il n'y aura pas de game over mondial, il risque d'y en avoir pour un certain nombre de personne dont des criminels ET des innocents.
Par exemple, des rvlations sur des crimes de gouvernements occidentaux dans les pays arabes peuvent tout autant provoquer des dmissions dans les gouvernement coupables que fournir des arguments aux groupes terroristes islamiques. Dans quelle proportion pour l'un et l'autre ? Est-ce que a va vraiment amliorer la situation et pas l'empirer ? Est-ce que a va pas tout simplement faire disparatre une goutte d'eau remplace par une autre dans les semaines qui suivent ?

----------


## zouuc

Je ne sais pas pour vous mais en ce qui me concerne (je ne regarde que trs peu la TV et j'coute la radio le matin et le soir, radio d'information) Mais  part le premier et 2eme jour des informations donnes par wikileaks, je ne vois rien de nouveau sur les mdias TV, radio. Vous avez des nouvelles de votre ct ?
Je suis dans le groupe Wikileaks sur facebook et j'ai par contre ici des nouvelles toutes les heures voir plus frquemment encore.

Les mdias veulent ils encore nous cacher des choses ? Ou seul les mdias lis  cette affaire ont le droit de balancer les info ?

----------


## zouuc

> Par exemple, des rvlations sur des crimes de gouvernements occidentaux dans les pays arabes peuvent tout autant provoquer des dmissions dans les gouvernement coupables que fournir des arguments aux groupes terroristes islamiques. Dans quelle proportion pour l'un et l'autre ? Est-ce que a va vraiment amliorer la situation et pas l'empirer ? Est-ce que a va pas tout simplement faire disparatre une goutte d'eau remplace par une autre dans les semaines qui suivent ?


 Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, a peut aussi bien dgnrer si les informations sont balances comme a  l'tat brute. Ou mme, tout simplement par dsir de vengeance pour certains (ce qui peut se comprendre sans pour autant rendre la chose "normale"). Mais il y a des choses qui doivent se savoir. J'en reste convaincu.

J'espre simplement que ces informations seront dvoiles  la place de l'exemple que tu viens de donner.

----------


## Marc_27

> a ne rpond pas  la question : en quoi wikileaks est plus lgitime que les gouvernements pour dvoiler ces informations, dcider de ce qu'il faut dire ou pas ?
> Ils font le tri *en fonction de leur opinion*, comme les gouvernements ou la presse habituelle.
> 
> En plus ils menacent de tout dballer pour se protger, genre ils sont raisonnables mais si a chauffe trop _pour eux_ ils foutent tout le monde dans la merde.


Mon avis c'est que le gouvernement a t ellu pour nous representer, ils ont donc l'obligation de dire comment ils font cette representation,  fin que nous pouvons avoir une ide rele des choses.

Wikileaks, par contre, c'est un "particulier", il ne represente personne, il n'a pas t ellu. Donc s'il a accs  des documents confidentiels, ils a le droit de publier ce qu'il veut, ce qu'il trouve pertinent et quand il trouve plus apropri, car il ne represente personne sauf lui mme...

A+

----------


## Hellwing

> Par exemple, des rvlations sur des crimes de gouvernements occidentaux dans les pays arabes peuvent tout autant provoquer des dmissions dans les gouvernement coupables que fournir des arguments aux groupes terroristes islamiques. Dans quelle proportion pour l'un et l'autre ? Est-ce que a va vraiment amliorer la situation et pas l'empirer ? Est-ce que a va pas tout simplement faire disparatre une goutte d'eau remplace par une autre dans les semaines qui suivent ?


D'o la ncessit d'tudier les informations collectes avant divulgation au lieu de les balancer inconsciemment.

----------


## daimrod

Apparement les Anonymous n'auraient pas apprci l'acharnement contre
Wikileaks (amazon, paypal, mastercard, ...) et pendant la phase DDoS,
certains en ont profit pour s'inviter chez mastercard.

Des numros tranent sur pastebin (~10 000).

----------


## Invit

> Je tiens  prciser un peu ce qui se passe, les faits rvls sont en fait beaucoup plus nombreux et varis que ce dont on a parl jusqu' prsent dans ce topic. Voici le dernier en date sur bogota


Merci pour ces prcisions utiles, qui recentrent un peu le dbat, Flaburgan.

Il y a pas mal d'infos qui tait dnonces depuis longtemps par certaines ONG, mais le fait d'avoir des journaux comme Le Monde les exposer, a a un autre impacte...
Le vrai coup de matre de Wikileaks c'est d'avoir su associer les plus grands journaux  sa dmarche.

----------


## Flaburgan

Effectivement, c'est une belle collaboration journalistique. Et dans de nombreux pays.




> Des numros tranent sur pastebin (~10 000).


Des numros de ? Carte bancaire ?

----------


## camus3

> D'o la ncessit d'tudier les informations collectes avant divulgation au lieu de les balancer inconsciemment.


La seule question pertinente est est ce que les infos de Wikileaks peuvent sauver des vies en arrtant les guerres inutiles par exemple ou en exposant les crimes de guerre. Aujourd'hui personne ne peut plus dire qu'il ne savait pas. 

L'tat n'a pas  cacher la vrit  ses citoyens sauf dans le cadre de la dfense nationale ( emplacements de bombes nuclaires ,etc... et pas qui a soudoy qui pendant la vente de sous marin atomique .///  ::aie::  )

Les politiques abusent du secret dfense c'est un fait. Comment un citoyen peut il faire un choix raisonn si ceux pour qui il vote lui cachent de manire non justifie la vrit. Les politiques font a uniquement pour se protger eux mme par pour protger un quelconque intrt national. C'est pour cela que les marchs de la dfense sont en gnral les plus corrompus ... secret dfense .. ::roll::

----------


## mortapa

> Effectivement, c'est une belle collaboration journalistique. Et dans de nombreux pays.
> 
> 
> Des numros de ? Carte bancaire ?


oui, avec leur date d'expiration.

----------


## FR119492

Etymologiquement, c'est--dire du grec, *dmocratie* signifie pouvoir du peuple. Ainsi, dans un rgime vritablement dmocratique, ce sont les citoyens qui sont les patrons, alors que les prsidents, ministres, diplomates et fonctionnaires ne sont que leurs salaris. Or il est normal que les employeurs aient accs  tout ce que leurs employs disent, crivent et font, en tout cas en ce qui concerne leur activit professionnelle.

----------


## Flaburgan

HAHAHA

(enfin, je n'ai qu'une comprhension limite de l'anglais, mais bon.)

----------


## zouuc

Je ne suis par sr d'avoir compris (je ne suis pas bilingue non plus). C'est l bas que sont stocks toutes les donnes sensibles de Wikileaks ?

----------


## rednight

> Je ne suis par sr d'avoir compris (je ne suis pas bilingue non plus). C'est l bas que sont stocks toutes les donnes sensibles de Wikileaks ?


D'aprs l'article oui, c'est un data-center de la socit Pionen, l'article fait une confusion entre wikileaks et Pionen , et dcrit Mr Assange comme un vilain de James Bond dans son bunker, alors que ce data-center ne lui appartiens pas.

----------


## Flaburgan

Encore un article du Monde sur les attaques, mais il n'apporte pas grand chose...

----------


## zouuc

> D'aprs l'article oui, c'est un data-center de la socit Pionen, l'article fait une confusion entre wikileaks et Pionen , et dcrit Mr Assange comme un vilain de James Bond dans son bunker, alors que ce data-center ne lui appartiens pas.


Merci  ::D:  je n'avais pas bien compris le rapprochement avec James Bond lors de ma lecture  ::aie:: 

En tous cas c'est (et pardonnez moi l'expression) GRAVE LA CLASSE ce data-center  :8-): 

@Flaburgan si tu as un compte Facebook, je te conseil (si ce n'est pas dj fait) de "t'abonner" au groupe Wikileaks

Il apporte vraiment plein d'information toute la journe (a reste en anglais).

----------


## mortapa

Il n'existe plus le compte facebook de wikileaks... 
A moins qu'il n'en ai refait un autre, pour le moment le lieu qui permet d'avoir les info " la source" serai 4chan.
mais bon voila 4chan quoi  ::aie::  ::roll::

----------


## Flaburgan

Le compte twitter a aussi t vir, mais refait depuis, d'aprs l'article du Monde.

----------


## zouuc

> Il n'existe plus le compte facebook de wikileaks... 
> A moins qu'il n'en ai refait un autre, pour le moment le lieu qui permet d'avoir les info " la source" serai 4chan.
> mais bon voila 4chan quoi


Bah  ::?:  bizarre moi les dernires info que j'ai eu de la part de Wikileaks (Officiel je suppose) c'tait il y a 4 heures.
C'est la derniere info que je tiens => _'Lobbied Russia on behalf of two credit card companies'_ On parle du mme ? ou bien il n'existe plus depuis cette aprs midi ?

Oui aprs 4Chan faut filtrer tout ce qu'on trouve ^^

----------


## mortapa

Possible qu'il ai refait des comptes.

1.2k cables a avance lentement mais surement :p

----------


## mortapa

hh l'outil de contestation de masse

----------


## zouuc

Un combat est en train de se dessiner  :8-): 

Mais selon ce que je lis dans ton liens : On peut cibler n'importe quelle URL, mais quel intrt pour nous de cibler n'importe quelle URL justement ? Pourquoi attaquer un site Lambda ? et pas un site prdfinie ?

----------


## Flaburgan

On essaye sur dvp.com ?  ::aie:: 

La violence ne rsout rien. Mais que faire face  des gouvernements qui refusent la discussion ? (enfin l, elle n'a mme pas t propose  ::roll:: )
Mais les entreprises qui ferment des comptes qui n'ont rien d'illgales, sans demande d'un juge ni quoi que ce soit... Je ne sais pas quelles pressions elles ont reu pour faire a...

----------


## zouuc

Nouvelle info => Le gouvernement chinois a le code source de Windows  ::aie::

----------


## mortapa

> Avec LOIC, ce sont les utilisateurs du programme eux-mmes qui constituent "'un rseau de robots' volontaires", permettant une attaque coordonne. Avec la fonctionnalit "hive mind" ("esprit de ruche"), *ceux qui installent LOIC consentent  ce que leur ordinateur soit contrl  distance.*


Non ce n'est pas une bataille.. c'est une guerre qui se peaufine  l'horizon.
si les Anonymous continu et amplifie leurs actions nous devrons faire face  la premire guerre cyberntique de l'histoire de lhumanit.

Le peuple contre la censure des institutions.

piouf je dois avouer que tout a mexcite de plus en plus  ::mrgreen::  j'ai vraiment hate d'tre le 14/12 et encore plus de connaitre la dcision de la cour suprme franaise (oui on peut tre quasiment sure que l'histoire d'OVH remontra jusqu l.)

----------


## 6-MarViN

> Non ce n'est pas une bataille.. c'est une guerre qui se peaufine  l'horizon.


Si guerre il y a je ne pense pas forcment qu'il y ait de quoi se rjouir. Certes une cyber-guerre a peut paraitre cool parce que ca nous change des guerres traditionnelles et parce que a fait un peu sci-fi mais rappelez-vous que dans toutes guerre il y a des dommages collatraux et des rpercutions conomiques. 

Et ce n'est pas parce que vous avez tlcharg LOIC que vous tes devenu un cyber-soldat. Vous avez juste volontairement laiss la main sur votre machine  un inconnu.

Restons quand mme vigilant et ne nous emballons pas trop vite

----------


## mortapa

je prcise car je vais encore tre pris pour un fou...

Lorsque je dis que a mexcite je parle du point de vue anthropologique.

----------


## Acropole

> je prcise car je vais encore tre pris pour un fou...
> 
> Lorsque je dis que a mexcite je parle du point de vue anthropologique.


C'est vachement plus clair comme a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## om

> *L'ONU s'inquite des pressions sur WikiLeaks*
> 
> _La responsable des Droits de l'homme des Nations unies dnonce des pressions qui peuvent s'apparenter  de la "censure"._
> 
> La haute commissaire aux Droits de l'homme de l'ONU, Navi Pillay, s'est dite inquite jeudi des pressions exerces sur les compagnies offrant des services au site WikiLeaks, qui a diffus des milliers de documents secrets de la diplomatie amricaine. "*Je suis proccupe par des informations faisant tat de pressions exerces sur des compagnies prives, dont des banques, des socits mettrices de cartes bancaires ainsi que des fournisseurs de sites internet, pour qu'ils ferment leurs lignes de crdit pour des dons destins  WikiLeaks*", a expliqu Navi Pillay, au cours d'une confrence de presse. Elle a galement dnonc des pressions pour cesser d'abriter le site.
> 
> Ces dernires "*peuvent tre interprtes comme une tentative de censure contre la publication d'informations, et pourraient constituer une violation du droit  la libert d'expression de WikiLeaks*", a-t-elle ajout. Le site, dont le fondateur de WikiLeaks Julian Assange est en prison, publie depuis le 28 novembre des milliers de tlgrammes diplomatiques amricains repris par les mdias du monde entier, mettant dans l'embarras nombre de gouvernements,  commencer par la Maison-Blanche.


source

----------


## 6-MarViN

C'est sur que a risque d'tre intressant, tant que a ne drape pas. Mais c'est surtout ce que les gouvernements vont essayer de faire pour enrailler la chose car un gouvernement est national et internet est internationale. Verront nous clore une nouvelle institution internationale du genre cyber-casques bleus ou Interpol 2.0?  ::):  

Bref le suspens reste intact tant que la cour de justice n'a pas conclut sur l'affaire.

----------


## Flaburgan

S'il y a cyber-guerre, ce qui est surexcitant, c'est qu'elle n'a rien  voir avec ce  quoi on s'attendait.
Car entre nous, avec des trucs du type stuxnet, on se doute bien que la prochaine guerre ne va pas tre qu'avec des soldats. Mais on s'imaginait (moi en tout cas  ::P: ) une guerre entre des tats.
Et l, sur quoi tombons nous ? Une guerre entre tous les tats d'un ct, et les internautes attachs  leur libert de l'autre !
D'un ct, une organisation militaire et des gros moyens de coopration, de l'autre, des milliers (millions ?) de personnes, qui ne sont pas brids par des lois qui sont senses limiter les tats.

Folie.

----------


## 6-MarViN

> Et l, sur quoi tombons nous ? Une guerre entre tous les tats d'un ct, et les internautes attachs  leur libert de l'autre !
> D'un ct, une organisation militaire et des gros moyens de coopration, de l'autre, des milliers (millions ?) de personnes, qui ne sont pas brids par des lois qui sont senses limiter les tats.


Si tu reviens 300 ans en arrire tu verra le mme phnomne en France (La rvolution franaise pour ceux qui sont fachs avec l'histoire ::P: ).

----------


## om

WikiLeaks : les amricains critiquent la presse franaise




> Les grands journalistes sont souvent issus des mmes coles litistes que de nombreux chefs de gouvernement. Ces journalistes considrent que leur premier devoir nest pas ncessairement de surveiller le pouvoir en place.  Nombre dentre eux se considrent plutt comme des intellectuels prfrant analyser les vnements et influencer les lecteurs plutt que reporter des faits.





> Le secteur priv des mdias en France  journaux, TV et radios  continue dtre domin par un petit groupe de conglomrats, et tous les mdias franais sont plus rguls et soumis  des pressions politiques et conomiques que leurs homologues amricains.

----------


## psychadelic

> Nouvelle info => Le gouvernement chinois a le code source de Windows


C'est pas une nouvelle info; a fait partie d'un contrat entre Microsoft et la chine pour avoir le droit de vendre Windows en chine, a fait plus de 10ans...

(peut-etre plus, ou moins, je ne me souviens plus  quand remonte cette histoire, en tout cas je me souviens que lors des attaques sur Google, le soupon pesait sur cette pisode, car il donne un avantage norme aux hackers chinois y ayant accs)

----------


## zouuc

pardon j'ai cris a  la vas vite mais voil le lien de la news (c'etait juste le titre ... mea culpa)

En gros les Chinois essayent de trouver comment pntrer le systme des PC du gouvernement amricain via le code source de windows.

----------


## om

Une des deux jeunes Sudoises accusant Assange est un agent de la CIA ?

----------


## Mdinoc

> Assange then used a French firm before being expelled from there as well.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz17eDexy9Z





> Assange a alors utilis une entreprise franaise avant d'en tre expuls  son tour


Donc, OVH a dj cd?

----------


## Jipt

> Donc, OVH a dj cd?


Comment savoir ? Un peu tape--l'il, l'article.
Comme celui sur la sudoise suppose tre un agent de la CIA : plein de trucs dits sans preuves...

Par contre, on dirait qu'un des participants aux DDoS s'est fait attraper : lire ici.

----------


## Mdinoc

> a loose affiliation of hackers called Anonymous





> Twitter and Facebook have also deleted accounts believed to be affiliated with Anonymous.





> claims he is part of Anonymous.


Y'en a qui n'ont toujours pas compris la nature de ce qu'on appelle "Anonymous"...

----------


## 6-MarViN

L'article du daily mail comparant Assange  un mchant de James Bond est  mourir de rire. Bien videmment la dcision du tribunal se fera le 14 et donc jusque l Wikileaks restera chez OVH.



> However, putting it into the trust of this set-up - which any self-respecting Bond villain would be proud of - must surely pander to Julian Assange's huge ego.


Cet article n'est que de la propagande ridicule pour nuire  l'image de Julien Assange.

----------


## Flaburgan

Le monde a cr un sous dossier spcial wikileaks sur son site :
http://www.lemonde.fr/documents-wikileaks/

----------


## zouuc

L'ONU prend position en faveur de Julian Assange selon ce que j'ai pu lire.

J'ai aussi compris que Putin dit que l'emprisonnement d'Assange en Angleterre actuellement est "anti-dmocratique".

source : Groupe Facebook Wikileaks

Des personnes et entits prenant la dfense de Julian Assange peuvent-elles influencer son jugement le 14 ?

----------


## kaymak

> Non ce n'est pas une bataille.. c'est une guerre qui se peaufine  l'horizon.
> si les Anonymous continu et amplifie leurs actions nous devrons faire face  la premire guerre cyberntique de l'histoire de lhumanit.
> 
> Le peuple contre la censure des institutions.
> 
> piouf je dois avouer que tout a mexcite de plus en plus  j'ai vraiment hate d'tre le 14/12 et encore plus de connaitre la dcision de la cour suprme franaise (oui on peut tre quasiment sure que l'histoire d'OVH remontra jusqu l.)


mw super. Sa va se finir, comme sa  dj commenc aujourd'hui, par quelques arrestations ici et l pour faire peur au plus grand nombre.

Si il pouvait dpenser cette nergie  trouver des solutions dhbergements qui ne craignent pas ces coupures de services plutt que de tourner tout cela en pseudo guerre informatique se serait plus utile, aujourd'hui et demain..

Les ddos  deux balles ne servent qu' produire du buzz et  aiguiser la hargne/lapptit des "militants".
Jirais mme jusqu' dire que tout cela pourrait amener  justifier le comportement des tats,  infantiliser le dbat aux yeux du public.

wait and see.

a+

----------


## camus3

> J'ai aussi compris que Putin dit que l'emprisonnement d'Assange en Angleterre actuellement est "anti-dmocratique".


lol , le gars fait assassiner des journalistes et nous parle de dmocratie... on devrait demander l'avis du parti communiste chinois sur la question.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> WikiLeaks : les amricains critiquent la presse franaise


Parce que la presse amricaine est au-dessus de toute critique videmment  ::mouarf::  L-bas, ils ont mme pas de trublions style "canard enchan" ( part Michael Moore dont on entend plus beaucoup parler), tout le monde marche dans le rang. Je vous disais dj, les Amricains qui critiquent, a se laisse regarder mieux que Mr. Bean.  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> lol , le gars fait assassiner des journalistes et nous parle de dmocratie


Il s'est trouv aprs coup que c'tait juste une histoire de thune... -_-

Ce qui n'enlve pas le fait que l'intervention du Kremlin (qui tait de proposer J.A. pour le Prix Nobel de la Paix) est pour le moins truculente.  ::mouarf::

----------


## psychadelic

Contrairement  ce que dnonce WikiLeaks, les  documents confidentiels  de la diplomatie amricaine ne sont pas toujours des archives sales

Jen veux par exemple le dossier sur la Guine ; ou les services amricains et Franais on su agir en douceur pour carter du pouvoir un dictateur ; mais jimagine trs bien que ce genre dlments se seraient bien passs de la publicit faite par WikiLeaks

----------


## om

> Parce que la presse amricaine est au-dessus de toute critique videmment  L-bas, ils ont mme pas de trublions style "canard enchan" ( part Michael Moore dont on entend plus beaucoup parler), tout le monde marche dans le rang. Je vous disais dj, les Amricains qui critiquent, a se laisse regarder mieux que Mr. Bean.


Ce n'est pas parce que c'est pire ailleurs que les critiques ne sont pas fondes.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce n'est pas parce que c'est pire ailleurs que les critiques ne sont pas fondes.


Bah quand c'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit, ton argument perd toute sa crdibilit, mme si le fond pourrait tre juste.

Aprs, quand tu vois le nombre de trucs dterrs en France par la presse et que tu le compares aux USA, la comparaison est relativement claire.

----------


## psychadelic

> Parce que la presse amricaine est au-dessus de toute critique videmment  L-bas, ils ont mme pas de trublions style "canard enchan" ( part Michael Moore dont on entend plus beaucoup parler), tout le monde marche dans le rang. Je vous disais dj, les Amricains qui critiquent, a se laisse regarder mieux que Mr. Bean.


C'est juste la "diplomatie amricaine" qui se moque de la presse Franaise, et je ne crois pas qu'ils portent vraiment la presse de leur pays dans leur cur non plus...

----------


## camus3

le systme politique amricain a plein de dfaut , il est quand bien moins opaque que le systme politique franais.
Aux tats unis , les dpenses publiques sont publiques , les salaires des lus consultable sur internet , les lobbyistes enregistrs. On sait qui donne de l'argent  qui et combien. En France ,il est trs compliqu d'obtenir des informations sur les comptes publics. Et pour les histoires de lobbies c'est totalement opaque.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> les lobbyistes enregistrs. On sait qui donne de l'argent  qui et combien.


Oui, sauf que a veut dire en clair que le systme politique (qui se veut dmocratique) fait aveu de sa propre impuissance. En gros, il avoue qu'il se fait influencer par des intrts privs aux dpens de tous les autres. Et que ce n'est pas le "pouvoir du peuple", mais le "pouvoir des capitaux". Pour un pays qui se veut le leader de la dmocratie dans le monde, c'est moyen...

Du reste, a ne date pas d'hier, merci Roosevelt...

----------


## om

Libration abrite un site miroir Wikileaks au nom de la libert d'expression :
http://www.boursorama.com/internatio...ceb62f8aece26f
http://www.liberation.fr/making-of/0...rite-wikileaks

----------


## camus3

> Pour un pays qui se veut le leader de la dmocratie dans le monde, c'est moyen...
> 
> Du reste, a ne date pas d'hier, merci Roosevelt...


ca rejoint des dbats comme la prostitution , la conso de drogue ou autre.
Mieux vaut rguler un "mal" qui existe ou mettre la poussire sous le tapis en ne rglant rien.
Je prfre savoir qu'un tel  peru 10 000 $ de telle entreprise avant de voter que la solution des pots de vins  la franaise ou l'on ne sait rien.

----------


## Mdinoc

Cet article en Anglais  en dit plus sur les accusations contre Assange. Par contre, il enchane sur une tirade contre la notion de viol aux USA (et dans pas mal d'autres pays).

----------


## psychadelic

> Cet article en Anglais  en dit plus sur les accusations contre Assange. Par contre, il enchane sur une tirade contre la notion de viol aux USA (et dans pas mal d'autres pays).


Cet article de la presse amricaine (le Washington Post) est plutt bien pens, merci du lien   :;):

----------


## Marco46

> ca rejoint des dbats comme la prostitution , la conso de drogue ou autre.
> Mieux vaut rguler un "mal" qui existe ou mettre la poussire sous le tapis en ne rglant rien.


Pour une fois je vais tre d'accord avec Grafikm et surenchrir en disant que la solution serait plutt de foutre en taule les corrupteurs. Mais pour a il nous faudrait une justice indpendante (merci  Sarkozy) (je parle bien sr de la suppression du juge d'instruction)




> Je prfre savoir qu'un tel  peru 10 000 $ de telle entreprise avant de voter que la solution des pots de vins  la franaise ou l'on ne sait rien.


Moi je prfre le voir en prison. A chacun ses valeurs.

----------


## OWickerman

> Le problme du secret d'tat c'est que pour que le peuple puisse juger s'il doit le savoir ou pas, il faut d'abord qu'il le sache... On ne peut pas juger sans savoir, et une fois qu'on sait, le jugement arrive trop tard.


Le problme du secret d'tat c'est que les gouvernants sont NOS EMPLOYS et qu'on doit avoir un droit de regard sur ce qu'ils font pendant leurs heures de bureau !

----------


## Flaburgan

> Le problme du secret d'tat c'est que les gouvernants sont NOS EMPLOYS et qu'on doit avoir un droit de regard sur ce qu'ils font pendant leurs heures de bureau !


Tu es face  un problme, et tu dois prendre une dcision. Les solutions possibles :
Tu le montres  tous autour de toi en demandant leur avis. Au bout d'une semaine, tu n'as toujours pas de solution correcte et qui soit accepte par tous, et le problme auquel tu es confront a empir.Tu le montres  tous mais tu prends la dcision seul. Tous les gens se rvoltent que tu ne les aies pas consults.Tu prends la dcision seul, au risque de te tromper, en assumant les consquences. Comme tu as choisi au mieux, avec de la chance, le problme est rsolu. Sinon, tous les autres vont hurler quand ils vont l'apprendre, et quelqu'un de "plus comptent que toi" se retrouvera dans la situation de dpart.

Quelle est la solution la plus efficace et qui a une chance d'aboutir  ton avis ?

----------


## om

Et si Wikileaks tait une chance ?

----------


## OWickerman

> Tu es face  un problme, et tu dois prendre une dcision. Les solutions possibles :
> Tu le montres  tous autour de toi en demandant leur avis. Au bout d'une semaine, tu n'as toujours pas de solution correcte et qui soit accepte par tous, et le problme auquel tu es confront a empir.Tu le montres  tous mais tu prends la dcision seul. Tous les gens se rvoltent que tu ne les aies pas consults.Tu prends la dcision seul, au risque de te tromper, en assumant les consquences. Comme tu as choisi au mieux, avec de la chance, le problme est rsolu. Sinon, tous les autres vont hurler quand ils vont l'apprendre, et quelqu'un de "plus comptent que toi" se retrouvera dans la situation de dpart.
> 
> Quelle est la solution la plus efficace et qui a une chance d'aboutir  ton avis ?


Dans tous les cas, tu ne *commences pas* par cacher le problme.

----------


## Flaburgan

Dans la dernire solution, si, ou en tout cas tu n'en fais pas la publicit.
Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi sur le principe, tout le monde devrait tre au courant de tout et avoir son mot  dire. Le problme, c'est qu'ainsi tout devient une immense usine  gaz o il est impossible d'avancer. Les dmocraties sont toujours plus lentes que les dictatures. Ce n'est pas pour a que la dictature est la solution, puisque le dictateur qui prend seul les solutions est souvent goiste et avec des ides radicales. Mais si le dictateur tait quelqu'un de neutre, non attir par le pouvoir, et le plus juste possible, proccup par le bien de tous, alors le pouvoir centralis dans cet homme serait la meilleure solution pour gouverner un tat.

Utopie complte, aucun homme n'est capable de choses pareil. Et de plus, les hommes ne sont de toute manire jamais entirement satisfait de ce qu'on leur propose.

About wikileaks, il y a eu un "fork" par un certain Daniel "Schmit" Domscheit-Berg, qui a cr openleaks, qui doit sortir aujourd'hui...




> Et si Wikileaks tait une chance ?


Trs trs bon article, vraiment. Merci beaucoup. Enfin quelqu'un qui se pose des questions sur le futur.

----------


## Acropole

> Le problme du secret d'tat c'est que les gouvernants sont NOS EMPLOYS et qu'on doit avoir un droit de regard sur ce qu'ils font pendant leurs heures de bureau !


Il n'y a pas que la France et les franais dans ce monde !
Le secret est essentiel dans la lutte contre les mafias, les dictatures et autres organisations criminelles. Peut importe que a ne plaise pas, c'est la ralit.
Si jamais une dmocratie parfaite comme vous la dfinissez se mettait  avouer des actes ou des projets mettant en pril une dictature cela provoquerais normment de dgts. Quand a une organisation criminelle a serrait comme lui tlphoner pour lui dire "bonjour monsieur on vient vous arrter dans 36 jours, merci de prendre vos dispositions pour viter a".
Le secret est une arme a double tranchant, tout dpend de celui qui s'en sert. D'ailleurs, ce cher wikileaks garde un certains fichier secret, me semble-t-il, non ? De quel droit nous cachent ils des secrets d'tat ?

Certains semblent avoir du mal avec le monde rel. C'est normal, il n'a pas t cr pour nous, humains.





> Et si Wikileaks tait une chance ?


Une conspiration contre une autre.

----------


## Mdinoc

Ce lien contenu dans l('article est tout aussi intressant.

----------


## OWickerman

> Il n'y a pas que la France et les franais dans ce monde !


Mais cela vaut pour tous les pays du monde.
Tout le monde devrait relire le discours de la servitude volontaire de La Boetie.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et si Wikileaks tait une chance ?


En quoi est-ce que rendre impossible toute diplomatie entre tat peut-il tre une chance ?

Parce que le risque il est l ! Demain, quelle diplomatie ? 

Au passage, je n'imagine pas le nombre de conflits que les diplomates ont du nous viter. Si, demain, grce (?)  Wikileaks, les diplomates ne peuvent plus faire leur boulot de peur que les tractations entre 2/3 pays puissent se retrouver sur la place publique et donc aux yeux de pays belliqueux et indirectement concerns, on va vers quoi ?

----------


## el_slapper

> En quoi est-ce que rendre impossible toute diplomatie entre tat peut-il tre une chance ?
> 
> Parce que le risque il est l ! Demain, quelle diplomatie ? 
> 
> Au passage, je n'imagine pas le nombre de conflits que les diplomates ont du nous viter. Si, demain, grce (?)  Wikileaks, les diplomates ne peuvent plus faire leur boulot de peur que les tractations entre 2/3 pays puissent se retrouver sur la place publique et donc aux yeux de pays belliqueux et indirectement concerns, on va vers quoi ?


On va vers le monde de demain. Par bien des aspects, l'hyper-transparence fout les jetons, mais on y chappera pas. "Wikileaks", non pas en tant que site web, mais en tant que tendance lourde, est une ralit de demain. Avec tout plein de qualits, et tout plein de dfauts. Que je ne vais pas citer, j'en oublierais 99%, et pas les moins importants.

Je n'aime pas l'ide d'tre "transparent", que chacun de mes actes, de mes clics, soient visibles. Mais c'est le monde tel qu'il est aujourd'hui. pour le meilleur et pour le pire.

----------


## Hellwing

> On va vers le monde de demain. Par bien des aspects, l'hyper-transparence fout les jetons, mais on y chappera pas. "Wikileaks", non pas en tant que site web, mais en tant que tendance lourde, est une ralit de demain. Avec tout plein de qualits, et tout plein de dfauts. Que je ne vais pas citer, j'en oublierais 99%, et pas les moins importants.
> 
> Je n'aime pas l'ide d'tre "transparent", que chacun de mes actes, de mes clics, soient visibles. Mais c'est le monde tel qu'il est aujourd'hui. pour le meilleur et pour le pire.


Ne pas confondre transparence des Etats et exposition de la vie prive de chaque individu.

----------


## Flaburgan

Pour rester dans les faits, des nouvelles d'anonymous, le deuximes pirates qui avait t arrt aux Pays-Bas a t relach.

Et un outil de consultation des cbles pour s'y retrouver plus facilement, sur le site du Monde.

----------


## Barsy

> En quoi est-ce que rendre impossible toute diplomatie entre tat peut-il tre une chance ?
> 
> Parce que le risque il est l ! Demain, quelle diplomatie ? 
> 
> Au passage, je n'imagine pas le nombre de conflits que les diplomates ont du nous viter. Si, demain, grce (?)  Wikileaks, les diplomates ne peuvent plus faire leur boulot de peur que les tractations entre 2/3 pays puissent se retrouver sur la place publique et donc aux yeux de pays belliqueux et indirectement concerns, on va vers quoi ?


Est ce que la diplomatie doit forcment tre opaque ?

Tu supposes que la diplomatie "opaque" a russi  nous viter grand nombre de conflits. J'ai plutt tendance  voir le grand nombre de conflit dans lesquels celle-ci nous a envoy.

Je dis pas non plus qu'il ne faut pas de diplomatie. Bien entendu qu'elle est ncessaire. La question est plutt, ne peut-elle pas tre plus transparente ? Aprs tout, dans une dmocratie, il est normal que les citoyens aient le maximum d'informations possible sur ce que font leurs dirigeants.

----------


## Flaburgan

Le problme est la valeur de telles informations. La rendre publique, finalement, quel intrt ? La majorit des gens s'en foutent et n'ont pas le temps de s'en proccuper. Toi mme, lis tu tous les jours le journal officiel pour tre au courant de l'volution des lois Franaises ? Non, pourtant ces informations sont disponibles. On ne s'intresse pas au millime des informations qu'on pourrait avoir. Les avantages de publier ces informations pour nous ? Pratiquement aucun. On pourrait  la limite imaginer des associations qui surveilleraient tout a pour nous avertir en cas de problme, mais tu deplaces le problme  "ces associations nous disent-elles tout ?" au lieu de "l'tat nous dit-il tout ?"
Par contre, si les infos tombent dans les mains de dictatures, de groupes extrmistes ou globalement de personnes malveillantes, elles peuvent l'utiliser de manire beaucoup plus dangereuses...
En bref, beaucoup de risques  les rendre publiques pour peu de bnfices.

----------


## kaymak

> Est ce que la diplomatie doit forcment tre opaque ?
> ...


le problme c'est que vu que tout les tats de l'ancien g7 ont pass un temps fou  manigancer, manipuler les tats du reste du monde, rvler les trames diplomatiques c'est comme crier aux yeux de tous, l'exploitation de ces pays.

Hors comme on vit dans un monde foncirement injuste o les uns exploitent les autres, dans des proportions plus que dplorables (en fait c'est le principe mme de notre systme).
Hors, deuximement, vu que les richesses ne sont pas infinies, mais que pourtant il y  de plus en plus de gens, que ces gens ncessitent de plus en plus de richesses, ce jeu diplomatique opaque nous arrange normalement bien.
Puisque cela nous permet de continuer de tirer la couverture vers nous, aux dtriments d'autres puissances qui n'ont pas nos capacits technologique, ni notre savoir.
(Par ailleurs c'est ce que la chine fait actuellement en afrique, notamment au dtriment, je crois, de ce que l'on nomme la france(-afrique))

Alors, si c'est pour sauver ce systme que la diplomatie doit rester opaque, 
disons le, c'est naze.
A quoi cela nous avance t'il in fine ?

J'ai pas bien envi de rentrer dans des tirades super longues, mais dans cette histoire il semble que le scnario prvoit d'asservir les nations les moins puissantes pour faire perdurer les systmes plus puissants, qui sont dj en place (Ah on me fait signe que c'est dj fait ; ).
etc etc cependant, je ne voit rien dans cette histoire qui nous porte vers les valeurs que notre systme conomique franais se tue  dfendre....
Et tant bien mme si on pousse le scnario, qd les actuels plus pauvres ne seront plus suffisants pour faire fonctionner le systme, ce sera notre tour de trinquer, n'en doutons pas.

a+

----------


## psychadelic

> Et si Wikileaks tait une chance ?


Si j'ai bien compris cet article, Assange veut renverser le pouvoir aux USA...  ::?: 




> Son intention nest pas de faire tomber tel chef dEtat ou de porter atteinte  tel intrt, il veut tout simplement dtruire les formes actuelles de gouvernance, que lui et le courant de pense quil reprsente, considrent comme des conspirations.


Plutt que de commencer par les USA, je prfrerais qu'il commence d'abord par la publication des cbles des diplomates Russes, Chinois, Syriens, ou encore Iraniens, et mmes Israliens, tant quon y est.

----------


## maxwell302

> Plutt que de commencer par les USA, je prfrerais qu'il commence d'abord par la publication des cbles des diplomates Russes, Chinois, Syriens, ou encore Iraniens, et mmes Israliens, tant quon y est.


Et dans sa lance mettre au jour les magouilles en tout genre des banques. Beaucoup plus intressant selon moi que d'apprendre que Sarkozy est arrogant.

----------


## Flaburgan

Et bien l voil, la solution contre la censure du web.
Quant- sa mise en pratique...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Est ce que la diplomatie doit forcment tre opaque ?


Disons que les rsultats doivent se voir sans dclaration, mais le travail se fait dans des petits salons privs et c'est un travail de fourmi qui ne peut se dvelopper que dans la discrtion.




> Tu supposes que la diplomatie "opaque" a russi  nous viter grand nombre de conflits. J'ai plutt tendance  voir le grand nombre de conflit dans lesquels celle-ci nous a envoy.


Je dirais que de tout temps les diplomates ont t des hommes de paix. Parfois, les hommes de guerre gagnent, c'est ainsi. Je vois plus les conflits comme des chec de la diplomatie, qu'autre chose. Et en disant cela, je considre la diplomatie comme la voie de la paix.



> Je dis pas non plus qu'il ne faut pas de diplomatie. Bien entendu qu'elle est ncessaire. La question est plutt, ne peut-elle pas tre plus transparente ? *Aprs tout, dans une dmocratie*, il est normal que les citoyens aient le maximum d'informations possible sur ce que font leurs dirigeants.


Tu poses le problme, l o il se situe !
Maintenant, ne regardes pas le monde comme une grande France, mais tel qu'il est vraiment.
Il y a peu de diplomatie entre la France et l'Allemagne aujourd'hui car les 2 pays sont allis et amis. Mais, qu'en est-il de l'Iran, la Core du Nord, la Chine, les Talibans, l'Inde, le Pakistan, Isral, les pays du Moyen-Orient, la Russie, la Gorgie. Regardes ce qui se passe en Afrique, combien de pays africains, pour combien de vraie dmocraties ? 
Le monde n'est pas un ensemble de dmocraties qui font des rondes en se tenant par la main. C'est plus une poudrire, prte  exploser au moindre cart.

----------


## mortapa

> Et dans sa lance mettre au jour les magouilles en tout genre des banques. Beaucoup plus intressant selon moi que d'apprendre que Sarkozy est arrogant.


c'est dj fait... suffit de regarder les deux documentaire suivant 

le lien direct (lgale) : [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/1711304?pg=embed&sec=1711304"]L'Argent Dette de Paul Grignon (Money as Debt FR) on Vimeo[/ame]

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si j'ai bien compris cet article, Assange veut renverser le pouvoir aux USA... 
> 
> 
> 
> Plutt que de commencer par les USA, je prfrerais qu'il commence d'abord par la publication des cbles des diplomates Russes, Chinois, Syriens, ou encore Iraniens, et mmes Israliens, tant quon y est.


La question alors est de savoir ausssi la responsabilit des USA(et des pays du G8 en gnral) dans les conflits actuels...

Par exemple : 
Un pays fais en sorte grace  son economie et  sa force diplomatique et militaire d'affamer une partie du monde et de crer un monde d'ingalit.
De prfrence, il introduit une dpendance  ses produits / services / socits

Un des pays pris dans cette tourmente voit des conflits se dclarer et des gens prennent les armes pour se rebeller contre leur gouvernement  la solde du premier pays. Du sang coule, des entreprises du premiers pays sont virs  grand fracas etc...

Qui est l'agresseur... 
 - Est ce le gouvernement d'insurrection qui a renvers un systme injuste.
 - Est ce le premier pays qui a abus de sa position dominante pour asservir un peuple.

J'aurais tendance a reprendre la citation bien clebre disparue de notre constitution : (1793)



> Quand le gouvernement viole les droits du peuple, l'insurrection est pour le peuple, et pour chaque portion du peuple le plus sacr des droits et le plus indispensable des devoirs


Mais est ce que l'on aurait pas d'autres manires de faire ?

Pour ma part, je pense que mettre a jour la diplomatie est plutot une bonne chose parce qu'a force d'arrangement et de faux semblants, on cr des situations de frustration explosives pour l'avenir...

----------


## psychadelic

Bon, admettons,
Les rvlations de WikiLeaks finissent par faire s'effondrer le "systme dmocratique" des USA...
Pardon, il russi  "dtruire la forme actuelle de gouvernance des USA", pour reprendre mot pour mot sont propos.


Ensuite, qu'est-ce qui ce passe ? 
J.Assange met en place une gouvernance par du Pays par Internet ?
Il propose quoi ?

Parce que jusqu'a prsent,  part critiquer je ne vois rien de constructif; et je vois mal en quoi WiKiLeaks pourrait tre une chance.

Pour moi non plus Le systeme amricain n'est pas la panace, (j'ai toujours en travers de la gorge ce qui c'est pass au Timor) 
;
mais de la  refaire la constitution des USA, y a quand mme une grand saut dans le vide

----------


## el_socio

Vous etes hallucinants vous les francais...
Vous etes les premiers a raler et a dire partout qu'il faut que les choses changent, et des que le moindre changement pointe de bout de son nez, vous le refuser parce que ca vous fait peur...

----------


## ogaby

rh ba oui alors...
Ben mme si il y a un changement en moins bien... c'est un changement quand mme! Alors quoi?

----------


## chemanel

> rh ba oui alors...
> Ben mme si il y a un changement en moins bien... c'est un changement quand mme! Alors quoi?


Pourqoui est ce que a serait en mal?

Prenons un exemple rcent : la crise. En gros, les banques ont jous a la roulette et on tout perdu... Rsultat, l'tat a du renfouler les banques (quasi gratuitement, au dbut, l'tat devait prendre des parts dans ces banques et mettre des hauts fonctionnaires aux conseils d'administrations, mais il n'en fut rien, bref autre sujet.) L'tat renfloue donc les banques, et qui renfloue l'tat? Cet argent viens bien de quelque part... Je te laisse deviner... De toi et moi, des impts, mais le systme actuel est tellement compliqu et tellement opaque, qu'au final, on ne s'en rend mme pas compte !!!

Parce que cet argent, au lieu d'aller rinvestir les poches des banquiers pour recommencer a jouer a la roulette, il aurait pu servir pour aider les indpendants, les pme, les pauvres et les un peu moins pauvres... Et au lieu d'avoir une rductions des impots, on se dirige plutot vers une augmentation...

Alors un peu de claret dans tout le systme... Je vois plutt a comme un bien...

----------


## Julien Bodin

> Vous etes hallucinants vous les francais...
> Vous etes les premiers a raler et a dire partout qu'il faut que les choses changent, et des que le moindre changement pointe de bout de son nez, vous le refuser parce que ca vous fait peur...


Pardon de se poser des questions hein  ::lol::

----------


## ogaby

> Vous etes hallucinants vous les francais...
> Vous etes les premiers a raler et a dire partout qu'il faut que les choses changent, et des que le moindre changement pointe de bout de son nez, vous le refuser parce que ca vous fait peur...





> rh ba oui alors...
> Ben mme si il y a un changement en moins bien... c'est un changement quand mme! Alors quoi?





> Pourqoui est ce que a serait en mal?
> 
> Prenons un exemple rcent : la crise. En gros, les banques ont jous a la roulette et on tout perdu... Rsultat, l'tat a du renfouler les banques (quasi gratuitement, au dbut, l'tat devait prendre des parts dans ces banques et mettre des hauts fonctionnaires aux conseils d'administrations, mais il n'en fut rien, bref autre sujet.) L'tat renfloue donc les banques, et qui renfloue l'tat? Cet argent viens bien de quelque part... Je te laisse deviner... De toi et moi, des impts, mais le systme actuel est tellement compliqu et tellement opaque, qu'au final, on ne s'en rend mme pas compte !!!
> 
> Parce que cet argent, au lieu d'aller rinvestir les poches des banquiers pour recommencer a jouer a la roulette, il aurait pu servir pour aider les indpendants, les pme, les pauvres et les un peu moins pauvres... Et au lieu d'avoir une rductions des impots, on se dirige plutot vers une augmentation...
> 
> Alors un peu de claret dans tout le systme... Je vois plutt a comme un bien...


Relis un peu les posts.

J'ai dit "SI c'est un changement en moins bien"... et toi tu dis "et SI c'est un changement en mieux"... Alors que el_socio dit "ds qu'il y a un changement, les franais rlent."

----------


## grafikm_fr

> rh ba oui alors...
> Ben mme si il y a un changement en moins bien... c'est un changement quand mme! Alors quoi?


Alors que tout changement s'accompagne de casse. Et plus le changement est brutal, plus il risque d'avoir de la casse. Et quand certains parlent de faire tomber un tat (ou un mode de gouvernement, en gros un pouvoir central), l'anarchie n'est pas loin. Et avec elle, son lot de problmes que personne au XXIe n'est prt  affronter.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En gros, les banques ont jous a la roulette et on tout perdu...


Non, pas comme a. En gros, un certain Bill Clinton (le gars avec la stagiaire, vous savez  ::mouarf:: ) a eu la bonne ide d'tendre le primtre des _gouvernement mandated loans_, avec l'ide de pouvoir donner un logement  tout le monde. Mais bien videmment, l'ide que ces mnages ne pouvaient pas toujours rembourser ce prt n'a effleur personne. Aprs, il est certain que les banques ont "un peu" jou avec les produits drivs bass dessus et qu'il y a probablement eu un excs du "political correct" de la part des banques au niveau des crdits. Mais c'est plus compliqu que les "banques qui ont jou  la roulette".

----------


## el_socio

> Alors que tout changement s'accompagne de casse. Et plus le changement est brutal, plus il risque d'avoir de la casse. Et quand certains parlent de faire tomber un tat (ou un mode de gouvernement, en gros un pouvoir central), l'anarchie n'est pas loin. Et avec elle, son lot de problmes que *personne* au XXIe *n'est pas* prt  affronter.


Il me semble quen francais, la double negation sapplique. Cest du moins ce quon nous apprends a lecole. Du coup, si je comprend bien, tu dis que tout le monde est pret a affronter lanarchie. 
Je suis assez daccord avec toi en fait. Je pense quil faut arreter de prendre les gens pour des inutiles, et que tout le monde est capable de se debrouiller face a ladversite.

Mais bon, limplication: changement => anarchie
me parait un peu rapide.




> Mais c'est plus compliqu que les "banques qui ont jou  la roulette".


De meme que remplir un formulaire sur une page html est plus complique que ce qu'il ne semble (derriere il y a du php, une base de donnee, un protocole de communication, etc.). Mais il reste que si dans le champ "nom", tu met ton nom, cela reste ton nom. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que si derriere c'est effectivement complique (avec les CDS etc.), le fond du probleme est fort simple: les grandes entreprises (et pas seulement les banques) jouent a la roulette (la bourse) avec l'argent de leurs client, et quand ils perdent, c'est aux contribuables de payer. Derriere cette verite simple, ils peuvent elaborer des systemes aussi compliques qu'ils parviennent a mettre en place (et ils ont le potentiel puisqu'ils ont les meilleurs cerveaux de la planete avec eux), la verite restera toujours aussi simple et triste: la bourse n'est qu'un jeu de hasard.

ps: utiliser, dans sa signature, une phrase d'un des plus grand criminel  et salopard que l'humanite n'est jamais porte, c'est fort courageux!

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il me semble quen francais, la double negation sapplique. Cest du moins ce quon nous apprends a lecole. Du coup, si je comprend bien, tu dis que "tout le monde est pret a affronter lanarchie


Non c'est moi qui a crit la phrase un peu trop rapidement, je voulais dire l'inverse.  ::P: 




> Mais bon, limplication: changement => anarchie
> me parait un peu rapide.


On parle pas n'importe quel changement videmment, mais d'un changement social brusque et profond. Regarde ce qu' cot  l'ex-URSS la priode entre 1991 et 2010 en termes dmographiques, regarde ce que a a cot l'ex-Yougoslavie... Les exemples ne manquent pas.




> le fond du probleme est fort simple: les grandes entreprises (et pas seulement les banques) jouent a la roulette (la bourse) avec l'argent de leurs client, et quand ils perdent, c'est aux contribuables de payer.


Je vais te dire un truc qui va te faire peur: les entreprises sont aussi des contribuables. Et pour des montant un poil plus levs que ton impt sur le revenu.  :;): 

Quant aux banques qui jouent avec l'argent de leurs clients, c'est pour pouvoir _te_ donner un emprunt ou faire en sorte que la Fnac puisse te proposer une tl avec un paiement en 3x sans frais. Enlve ce mcanisme et toute la socit s'effondre.




> ps: utiliser, dans sa signature, une phrase d'un des plus grand criminel  et salopard que l'humanite n'est jamais porte, c'est fort courageux!


Gn? C'est nouveau a?  ::roll::

----------


## mortapa

> Gn? C'est nouveau a?


bah c'est pas un ange non plus... suffit de voir ta signature, en considrant que tout les hommes ne sont pas gaux c'est  la limite du fascisme.





> Quant aux banques qui jouent avec l'argent de leurs clients, c'est pour pouvoir te donner un emprunt ou faire en sorte que la Fnac puisse te proposer une tl avec un paiement en 3x sans frais. Enlve ce mcanisme et toute la socit s'effondre.


ouai en te filant de largent qu'elle n'ont pas.. si on faisait du matos qui vie 10 ans super robuste et volutif les gens auraient peut tre pas besoin de faire des crdit 3x sans frais tout les 2 ans pour changer de tv car la mode technologie  volu...  ::roll::

----------


## om

> les banques [...] jouent a la roulette (la bourse) avec l'argent de leurs client, et quand ils perdent, c'est aux contribuables de payer.


Je trouve la thorie relative de la monnaie trs intressante, qui s'attaque  la cause du problme : l'asymtrie de la cration de monnaie dont bnficient des acteurs privs en dehors de tout contrle dmocratique (centralisation et systme  code ferm).

L'auteur dcrit les lacunes du systme actuel :
- le fait que certains dfinissent les rgles qui ont un impact pour tous (auquel seul un cercle trs ferm participe)
- le fait que certains peuvent crer de la monnaie et pas d'autres (ce sont donc eux qui "dcident" si les changes peuvent avoir lieu, et profitent de tous les bnfices)

Pour rsumer, trs grossirement, quand des banques, avec des rgles qu'elles dfinissent entre elles, dcident d'augmenter la masse montaire, le reste de la population est arnaqu plusieurs fois :
- elle ne peut pas crer de monnaie, alors que les banques (acteurs privs) le peuvent
- ces acteurs percevront des intrts sur cet argent ainsi cr (et prt)
- du fait de l'augmentation de la masse montaire, l'argent que possdait le reste de la population est dvalu

Quelques extraits :




> Le champ de valeur de l'argent dette
> 
> Cette dfinition du champ de valeur permet de se reprsenter l'volution des conomies  mcanisme d'argent dette. Le centre d'mission bancaire met de la monnaie dette qui se diffuse ensuite sur les bords. L'mission initiale de dette se fait pour un premier cercle de bnficiaires qui sont soit les banques elles mmes, les tats grands consommateurs de monnaie dette, ou encore les grandes entreprises, l'ensemble consommant l'essentiel de cette cration de crdit unilatrale. Cette monnaie mise de faon abrupte et centralise dvaluera lentement la monnaie disponible dans le reste de la zone conomique au fur et  mesure de sa diffusion dans l'espace conomique.
> Le terme  monnaie dette  est insuffisant pour comprendre le mcanisme, parce que la dette mise n'est en fait jamais vraiment rembourse, seuls les intrts sont en gnral pays assurant une rente perptuelle  l'metteur monopolistique.
> Ce systme montaire centralis et asymtrique doit sa perptuation  son monopole, ainsi qu' l'octroi de toujours plus dettes  un rythme suffisant pour payer les intrts, mais uniquement pour le premier cercle. Le reste de l'conomie n'st servi en monnaie qu'en change de production relle (ce dont s'abstient le premier cercle metteur), et est donc assujetti au pouvoir montaire.





> Ainsi quelle que soit la valeur cre dans l'conomie d'un systme montaire centralis, le bnfice revient toujours aux metteurs asymtriques de crdits avec un risque nul, puisque mme en cas de faillite des producteurs, et de non remboursement des crdits, le systme doit renflouer les metteurs de crdits au risque de voir toute l'conomie totalement paralyse.
> Ce modle asymtrique s'avre tre un systme o,  risque minimum on obtient le bnfice maximum pour le crateur de monnaie, et  risque maximum / bnfice minimum (et le plus souvent faillite force) pour les producteurs.
> Ceci est fondamentalement diffrent de l'investissement avec de la monnaie pralablement accumule, qui constitue aussi un afflux de monnaie sur un secteur dtermin, mais sans assurance d'intrt fixe, sans jouer sur la masse montaire, donc sans tre ralis au dtriment du reste de l'conomie, et avec un risque vritable de perte sans que l'conomie en soit globalement affecte (de la monnaie accumule puis investie n'est la dette de personne).

----------


## mortapa

sympa ton article om mais je prfre la version video que j'ai post plus haut, il font des jolie petit dessins pour tout bien expliquer ^^

----------


## grafikm_fr

> bah c'est pas un ange non plus... suffit de voir ta signature, en considrant que tout les hommes ne sont pas gaux c'est  la limite du fascisme.


Non, cette citation, historiquement, s'oppose au point de vue "socialiste" (je met le mot entre guillemets parce qu'il n'avait pas encore son sens moderne) qu'il "suffit" d'duquer les gens pour que tout aille dans le meilleur des mondes. Comment tu passes de l  "tous les hommes ne sont pas gaux" m'chappe.




> si on faisait du matos qui vie 10 ans super robuste et volutif les gens auraient peut tre pas besoin de faire des crdit 3x sans frais tout les 2 ans pour changer de tv car la mode technologie  volu...


Aha, donc j'en conclus que tu as achet ton appartement et ta voiture sans avoir recours au crdit? Tu peux me dire o tu travailles stp, a a l'air de bien payer...  :;): 

Quand  l'quipement, s'il tait robuste et volutif, il serait aussi plus cher. Et on retourne au point de dpart.




> Je trouve la thorie relative de la monnaie trs intressante


Ah oui, mlanger l'tat (qui est quand mme responsable de la monnaie  la base) et les banques, c'est trs intressant. Des gnrations d'conomistes se retournent dans leur tombe. Mme Marx, c'est dire.

----------


## Flaburgan

Mme s'il date un peu, voici un article qui rsume bien la situation, et qui m'a personnellement appris des choses fort tonnantes, ici :



> Le ministre danois de la dfense lui a demand de lui fournir une version non expurge des documents sur l'Irak (comportant tous les noms de personnes). Il souhaite s'en servir pour faire avancer son enqute sur des soldats danois souponns d'avoir livr des prisonniers aux autorits irakiennes tout en sachant que ces dtenus risquaient d'tre torturs ou tus. WikiLeaks a accept la demande. Auparavant, le Danemark avait demand l'aide des Etats-Unis dans cette affaire, en vain.

----------


## el_socio

@grafikm_fr: ha je me disais aussi que quelque chose ne cadrait pas.
Et concernant A. Thiers, d'apres ce que j'ai lu, c'est quand meme un gars qui s'est allie avec son ennemi pour massacrer des dizaines de milliers de ses propres citoyens qui avaient commis le seul crime de demander un peu de liberte. Genre comme si le chef de l'armee israelienne s'alliait avec les palestiniens pour massacrer 40.000 israeliens qui feraient une manif.
C'est l'histoire de la commune de Paris. Ce gars etait un traitre et un bourreau, et il a fini president de la republique.
Mais ca c'est une constante chez les humains (et pas seulement les francais): nous mettons au pouvoir generalement les pires d'entre nous. Une constante que je ne parviens pas a m'expliquer.

----------


## mortapa

> Aha, donc j'en conclus que tu as achet ton appartement et ta voiture sans avoir recours au crdit? Tu peux me dire o tu travailles stp, a a l'air de bien payer...


Bah une voiture a coute 1000euro... et t'es pas obliger dacheter un appart... aprs c'est sure si t'as de gout de luxe qui demande la vie d'enfant chinois c'est une autre histoire.

Donc oui j'ai pas eu besoin de crdit et j'en ferai jamais car je refuse de participer  cette gigantesque escroquerie. 

Lvolution serai plus chre bah tu fais pas d'volution et tu vends une nouvelle TV tout les 10 ans, pourquoi sobstiner  en vendre  chaque tape alors qu'il serai tellement plus simple de sauter des tapes et en plus a permettrai l'quit.
Ah mais non quel idiot je fais le model que je propose n'est pas un model de concurrence mais d'entre aide et de partage, impossible donc que des gens comme toi le comprenne puisque tu limite le raisonnement de ton cerveau  se que tu connais et  vue fonctionner.


Mais bon pourquoi se prendre la tte alors que nous savons trs bien que notre systme est parfais et surtout qu'il est perptuelle.  ::roll::  restons donc comme on est.



L'ducation, c'est le dbut de la richesse, et la richesse n'est pas destine  tout le monde" (Adolphe Thiers)
donc : 
L'ducation n'est pas destine  tout le monde
donc :
les hommes ne sont pas gaux 
donc :
pense fasciste

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et concernant A. Thiers, d'apres ce que j'ai lu, c'est quand meme un gars qui s'est allie avec son ennemi pour massacrer des dizaines de milliers de ses propres citoyens qui avaient commis le seul crime de demander un peu de liberte. [...] C'est l'histoire de la commune de Paris.


Tu as une vision simpliste de la Commune de Paris. Sans parler que son histoire a t pas mal dulcore au XXe sicle, merci papa Marx...

Maintenant si tu regardes le truc objectivement, le gouvernement de Thiers avait le choix entre une dfaite militaire (avec quelques rparations  payer) et une guerre civile (parce que la commune tait pas que  Paris, ne l'oublions pas) avec une intervention potentielle de l'Allemagne _encore plus loin sur le territoire franais_. Des deux maux, il a choisi le moindre, parce que pour dmonter un tat qui a pniblement t assembl et unifi depuis au bas mot le XIIIe sicle, il y avait pas beaucoup de volontaires...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Bah une voiture a coute 1000euro... et t'es pas obliger dacheter un appart...


1000 la bagnole? Intressant...
Je suis pas oblig d'acheter un appart. Woohoo, non, je vais juste en louer un pendant 50 ou 60 ans et finir par payer 3x son prix mais c'est pas grave... Non mais t'es srieux l ou tu trolles?




> aprs c'est sure si t'as de gout de luxe qui demande la vie d'enfant chinois c'est une autre histoire.


Avoir un appartement = gots de luxe? 
Infirmire!!! 1 milligramme d'halopridol en IV  ce monsieur svp!  ::roll:: 




> Donc oui j'ai pas eu besoin de crdit et j'en ferai jamais car je refuse de participer  cette gigantesque escroquerie.


Moi j'appelle a un instrument financier mais bon...




> Lvolution serai plus chre bah tu fais pas d'volution et tu vends une nouvelle TV tout les 10 ans, pourquoi sobstiner  en vendre  chaque tape alors qu'il serai tellement plus simple de sauter des tapes et en plus a permettrai l'quit.


Parce que tes salaris, faut les payer tous les mois et pas une fois tous les 10 ans?




> pense fasciste


Un mot que tu emploies  tort et  travers, mais enfin, on est plus  a prs.

----------


## FailMan

> bah c'est pas un ange non plus... suffit de voir ta signature, en considrant que tout les hommes ne sont pas gaux c'est  la limite du fascisme.


Tu vis dans quel monde pour croire que tous les Hommes sont gaux ? Il est bien stupide de s'imaginer que tous les Hommes sont gaux, en thorie ils le sont, or dans la pratique relle et sociale ils ne le sont pas. Regarde les gens qui crvent de faim, de soif, qui vivent dans la rue, qui n'ont aucune libert d'expression, et ceux qui gagnent l'quivalent de trois cent fois le SMIC mensuel par mois et qui possdent vingt proprits immobilires partout dans le monde... Elle est o l'galit ici ? Va dire  quelqu'un qui est n atteint d'une maladie incurable qu'il est gal  toi, qui est en trs bonne sant : il va bien rire. Il faudrait un peu se rveiller et arrter de croire que tout le monde est gal... Je ne vois pas comment tu peux qualifier de fasciste quelqu'un qui dit juste - raison- que les Hommes ne sont *malheureusement* pas gaux...




> Bah une voiture a coute 1000euro... et t'es pas obliger dacheter un appart... aprs c'est sure si t'as de gout de luxe qui demande la vie d'enfant chinois c'est une autre histoire.


Pour toi c'est avoir des gots de luxe que possder une voiture en tat correct de fonctionnement pour aller au travail ainsi que possder un endroit o dormir et avoir un minimum d'indpendance !! Rveille-toi mon gars !




> Donc oui j'ai pas eu besoin de crdit et j'en ferai jamais car je refuse de participer  cette gigantesque escroquerie.


Tu t'appelles Tanguy, c'est a ?  ::lol::

----------


## Flaburgan

Et si on arrtait sur les thories conomiques un peu sans queue ni tte et qu'on revenait au sujet de wikileaks...?

----------


## om

> Tu vis dans quel monde pour croire que tous les Hommes sont gaux ? Il est bien stupide de s'imaginer que tous les Hommes sont gaux, en thorie ils le sont, or dans la pratique relle et sociale ils ne le sont pas. Regarde les gens qui crvent de faim, de soif, qui vivent dans la rue, qui n'ont aucune libert d'expression, et ceux qui gagnent l'quivalent de trois cent fois le SMIC mensuel par mois et qui possdent vingt proprits immobilires partout dans le monde...


C'est un bug qu'il faut corriger, pas qu'il faut accepter.

----------


## Hellwing

> Envoy par mortapa
> 
> Lvolution serai plus chre bah tu fais pas d'volution et tu vends une nouvelle TV tout les 10 ans, pourquoi sobstiner  en vendre  chaque tape alors qu'il serai tellement plus simple de sauter des tapes et en plus a permettrai l'quit.
> 
> 
> Parce que tes salaris, faut les payer tous les mois et pas une fois tous les 10 ans?


Malgr mon aversion totale envers le systme boursier et les arnaques financires des banques, je ne peut que t'approuver sur l'ensemble de ton post.
MAIS dans cette citation prcise, pourrais-tu prciser quel rapport tu vois entre payer un salari une fois tous les 10 ans et changer de tlvision tous les 10 ans ? J'ai un peu de mal  saisir le lien.

----------


## chemanel

Pour revenir au sujet, des nouvelles de l'audition de Assange aujourd'hui? A t il t libr ?

----------


## mortapa

oui avec 1000euro tu as une voitures qui roule sans problme pendant 4ans aprs oui ma voiture est viellie  du mal  dpasser les 130km/h elle a  pas d'airbag, pas de fermeture centralis, pas de clim pas d'abs pas de ... 
mais bon ma voiture roule consomme trs peu d'essence et me coute presque rien en assurance.




> Tu t'appelles Tanguy, c'est a ?


non je vie en indpendance depuis l'age de 16 ans j'en ai 24 jte laisse compter c'est pas trop la dfinition d'un tanguy.




> Parce que tes salaris, faut les payer tous les mois et pas une fois tous les 10 ans?


Justement tout le problme se situe dans cette phrase, oui j'affirme que les tre humains peuvent vivre dans un monde sans argent ou plutt dans un monde sans argent spculatif.
Il faut redonner la valeur du travail et remplacer le mot travail par activit et oui je prfre que des gens soit au chmage (et donc que je les aide  vivre puisque je travail) plutt que de les voir faire des mtiers idiot comme par exemple contrleur de bus (je prne la gratuit des transport en commun quel quil soit ainsi que toute la culture *{thtre; muse, cinma,...}).
Surtout que beaucoup de personne approfondi pas assez leur psychologie et ne se connaisse pas assez, ses gens pourrai employer de leur temps libre  se dcouvrir,  la politique (au sens noble du terme),  l'art (qui va avec la dcouvert de soi) etc..)

Vous vous acceptez les discriminations le fait de ne pas tre libre, et lenrichissement personnel... alors que moi je prne l'entraide, la libert et lenrichissement collectif.
A partir du moment ou le fond diffre  se point nous ne pourrons jamais nous comprendre.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour revenir au sujet, des nouvelles de l'audition de Assange aujourd'hui? A t il t libr ?


Libr sous caution, affaire renvoye au 11/01.
J'espre juste qu'il commettra pas l'nerie de quitter le pays pour aller se planquer quelque part, a lui desservirait plus qu'autre chose.

----------


## Flaburgan

> Pour revenir au sujet, des nouvelles de l'audition de Assange aujourd'hui? A t il t libr ?


Oui, et il ne partira pas, il a un joli bracelet lectronique...

Edit: Ah, mais non en fait...

----------


## mortapa

> Libr sous caution, affaire renvoye au 11/01.
> J'espre juste qu'il commettra pas l'nerie de quitter le pays pour aller se planquer quelque part, a lui desservirait plus qu'autre chose.



J'ai pas suivis cette histoire, il est encore en Grande Bretagne ou il est en Suede ?
_edit : ok il est toujours en Angleterre_ 

Sinon wazzup avec OVH ? l'tat franais va porter plainte ?

----------


## FailMan

> A partir du moment ou le fond diffre  se point nous ne pourrons jamais nous comprendre.


C'est sr, mes nuits je les termine correctement donc je rve pas veill.




> oui avec 1000euro tu as une voitures qui roule sans problme pendant 4ans aprs oui ma voiture est viellie  du mal  dpasser les 130km/h elle a  pas d'airbag, pas de fermeture centralis, pas de clim pas d'abs pas de ... 
> mais bon ma voiture roule consomme trs peu d'essence et me coute presque rien en assurance.


C'est vrai que a court les rues les berlines et monospaces qui roulent et dans un tat dcent pour 1000.




> non je vie en indpendance depuis l'age de 16 ans j'en ai 24 jte laisse compter c'est pas trop la dfinition d'un tanguy.


J'espre juste alors que tu n'auras jamais rien  t'acheter de coteux, parce que sans crdit je pense que tu auras du mal. Mais bon, c'est bien de vivre avec des convictions.  ::ccool:: 




> Il faut redonner la valeur du travail et remplacer le mot travail par activit et oui je prfre que des gens soit au chmage (et donc que je les aide  vivre puisque je travail) plutt que de les voir faire des mtiers idiot comme par exemple contrleur de bus


Quelle belle valeur du travail ! T'es un contrleur de bus, tu fais un boulot idiot !  ::ave::  Merci pour eux, hein ! Dans ta pseudo-secte "galitaire" on t'a pas appris qu'il n'y a pas de sous-mtier ?  ::cfou::

----------


## mortapa

> C'est vrai que a court les rues les berlines et monospaces qui roulent et dans un tat dcent pour 1000.


On est 4 dans ma famille et on partai en vacance tout les ans, mes parent non jamais eu besoin de monospace et n'ont jamais eu de voiture chre, la dernire en date une fiat doblo leur  cout un peu chre (8000euro) mais il est clair qu'il la garderons pendant au moins 10 ans.
Par contre a ne m'a pas empcher "d'insulter" mes parent le jour ou ils se sont acheter un canap en cuir  3k euro, grosse prise de bec et boudage pendant quelques mois.




> J'espre juste alors que tu n'auras jamais rien  t'acheter de coteux, parce que sans crdit je pense que tu auras du mal. Mais bon, c'est bien de vivre avec des convictions.


Parfois c'est dure trs dure.. je voulais macheter un camion et mettre des panneau solaire dessus bah c'est un rve  mettre au oubliette au vu des mes convictions.
Mes plus gros achat n'on jamais dpass 1,5k euro et y'a du en avoir 4. 




> Quelle belle valeur du travail ! T'es un contrleur de bus, tu fais un boulot idiot !


Je ne met pas en valeur le travail mais l'activit, c'est diffrent il y a beaucoup de travail qui ne devraient pas/plus exister au vu de nos avancer technologique. Contrleur de bus est un travail idiot mais pour d'autre raison, entre autre le fait que les bus devraient tre gratuit pour tous.
Et a coter de a notre socit (la france) manque cruellement de mtier pour aider les handicaper, personne gs, malade, recherche, ducation... des mtier utile  l'humanit.
Et non je ne fais pas partie du mouvement zeigeist, tout simplement car je pense que ni la version arm (action direct et cie) ou les mouvement hippies (zeigeist, cravirola) n'arriverons  leur but, notre socit fonce droit dans le mur et rien ni personne ne pourra lempcher. 
j'espre juste vivre assez vieux pour entrapercevoir se moment car il sera fort dlectable.

----------


## FailMan

> On est 4 dans ma famille et on partai en vacance tout les ans, mes parent non jamais eu besoin de monospace et n'ont jamais eu de voiture chre, la dernire en date une fiat doblo leur  cout un peu chre (8000euro) mais il est clair qu'il la garderons pendant au moins 10 ans.
> Par contre a ne m'a pas empcher "d'insulter" mes parent le jour ou ils se sont acheter un canap en cuir  3k euro, grosse prise de bec et boudage pendant quelques mois.


Tu ne respectes pas la libert de chacun. Chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut de l'argent qu'il gagne. L'argent il est mrit, il n'est pas vol. Raction typique de gens jaloux de la russite des autres... Si un jour tu gagnes 10K par mois, franchement, ne viens pas me dire que tu continueras de rouler dans une voiture  1000.

----------


## mortapa

> Tu ne respectes pas la libert de chacun. Chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut de l'argent qu'il gagne. L'argent il est mrit, il n'est pas vol. Raction typique de gens jaloux de la russite des autres... Si un jour tu gagnes 10K par mois, franchement, ne viens pas me dire que tu continueras de rouler dans une voiture  1000.


Dj je refuserai d'tre payer 10keuro par mois ....

quoique en fais si tu me propose a je te ferais une offre suivante : je travail 25% du temps soit de quoi avoir 2500euro par mois  :;): 

Plus srieusement, je ne suis pas matrialiste, avec autant d'argent par mois  la limite je fonderai une association lois 1901, je lui achte un terrain avec un entrept, dans lentrept je fais des concert (sans notion de bnfice, juste rentabilit), et dans le reste du terrain je fonde une communaut axes sur l'galit la technologie et l'entre aide, si je peux pas faire a alors aucune raison de gagner 10keuro par mois, 1.2k me suffise amplement

Et non je ne suis pas libre, je ne suis pas libre d'tre en marge du systme, sauf  se retrouver dans une fort en pagne a fabriquer ses propre silex.. ouai super, ah non en fait j'ai tord car abandonn plus de 2000 ans de savoir pour tre en marge du systme n'est pas une preuve de libert.

----------


## FailMan

> Dj je refuserai d'tre payer 10keuro par mois ....
> 
> quoique en fais si tu me propose a je te ferais une offre suivante : je travail 25% du temps soit de quoi avoir 2500euro par mois


 ::ptdr::  Je vais arrter l, a fait trop de HS en plus je suis en train de rire dans l'openspace, c'est pas trs srieux  ::ccool::

----------


## mortapa

oui c'est tellement plus simple ainsi de croire que la personne en face ment et de ne pas arriver  concevoir que certaine personnes ne sont pas attir par l'argent et le matrialisme.

toi tu ris et moi je pleure de lire tes propos.  ::(:

----------


## Acropole

> Surtout que beaucoup de personne approfondi pas assez leur psychologie et ne se connaisse pas assez, ses gens pourrai employer de leur temps libre  se dcouvrir,  la politique (au sens noble du terme),  l'art (qui va avec la dcouvert de soi) etc..)


Le surhomme culturel, on a dj entendu a.




> Vous vous acceptez les discriminations le fait de ne pas tre libre, et lenrichissement personnel... alors que moi je prne l'entraide, la libert et lenrichissement collectif.


La soumission de l'individu au groupe, tandis que la capitalisme est la soumission du groupe  l'individu.
Le capitalisme c'est la soumission de l'homme par l'homme. Le socialisme, c'est le contraire...




> Par contre a ne m'a pas empcher "d'insulter" mes parent le jour ou ils se sont acheter un canap en cuir  3k euro, grosse prise de bec et boudage pendant quelques mois.


T'es qui pour dcider de leur vie ?

Fascisme de droite, fascisme de gauche... On est mal barr.

Je rappelle que :
Tous les tres humains naissent libres et gaux en dignit et *en droits*.
A aucun moment il n'est question d'galit en tout point.

----------


## Elepole

J'aime bien votre petit dbat politico-economico-philosophique.

Juste pour ajout ma pierre bassement matrialiste: Si tu pense que ton boulot vos 1.2k par mois, libre a toi, perso je pense qu'il y'a de boulot qui valent largement les 10k par mois, voir plus. En theorie il est possible de cre un monde sans argent avec un max d'entraide (un monde a la star-trek quoi  ::aie::  ) mais en ralit on parle dtre humains la, tu sais, la seule bestiole sur terre capable de tu des millier de ses semblable a cause de la couleur de la peau, la seule bestiole sur terre capable de rduire en esclavage des millier de ses semblable pour un peu de sucre, etc, on peut continuer longtemps sur se genre de rflexion, notre systeme actuel n'est surement pas le meilleur, mais c'est le moins pire, et le plus realiste.

En fait, juste pour en revenir au titre du topic, OVH, ils font quoi ?

----------


## zouuc

Je n'ai rien vu non plus concernant OVH et j'attends avec impatience la suite aussi.

EDIT : j'ai trouv a,




> Benoit Tabaka, juriste de Priceminister et
> spcialiste de ces questions, nous avait
> expliqu que seul l'article 6-i-8 de la LCEN
> pouvait jouer ici. Cet article permet au juge
> de prescrire aux hbergeurs ou aux FAI 
> toutes mesures propres  prvenir un dommage ou  faire cesser un dommage
> occasionn par le contenu d'un service de
> communication au public en ligne . Besson
> (ou le gouvernement) devra pralablement
> ...


C'est la partie intressante, pour le moment Besson doit trouver le caractre illicite du site et les dommages qu'il pourrait causer aux internautes. (si j'ai bien compris ^^)

----------


## Flaburgan

Censure, censure...

----------


## Hellwing

> Censure, censure...


N'ayant pas accs aux sites d'information depuis mon poste de travail (et ayant la flemme de les consulter une fois rentr chez moi) je te remercie sincrement de nous tenir informs ici des impacts de WikiLeaks dans le monde.

Merci.

----------


## Flaburgan

Tu peux afficher le lien que je donne ou faut-il que le je rsume en quelques lignes ?

Sinon, Julian Assange est  nouveau emprisonn

----------


## om

http://xkcd.com/834/

----------


## zouuc

> Sinon, Julian Assange est  nouveau emprisonn


 J'ai l'impression qu'il ne sera pas en libert de si tt ...

C'est presque "marrant" comment en France dans les mdias on ne parle que trs peu de cette affaire Assange / Wikileaks ...

----------


## om

WikiLeaks : l'US Air Force bloque l'accs  des sites d'information

----------


## Flaburgan

C'est le lien que j'ai mis juste au dessus en crivant "censure, censure" haha

----------


## Hellwing

> Tu peux afficher le lien que je donne ou faut-il que le je rsume en quelques lignes ?


Oui c'est bon, on prend la scurit trs au srieux chez nous : on peut afficher les liens donns par les sites whiltelists  ::mouarf::  (mais que le texte)




> C'est presque "marrant" comment en France dans les mdias on ne parle que trs peu de cette affaire Assange / Wikileaks ...


Voyons, c'est de l'informatique, ca n'intresse pas la population des Franais moyens !

----------


## om

Comme le rapporte le Canard Enchan, notre prsident aurait dit en plein conseil des sinistres du mercredi 8 dcembre, le lendemain de l'arrestation d'Assange :



> Ces donneurs de leons, quand ils demandent la transparence, a leur revient toujours en boomerang. L'australien est en prison. On va lui envoyer des oranges.


Face au ministre de la Dfense, Alain Jupp, qui explique que  les accusations de viol portes contre lui ne sont pas trs tayes , Sarkozy rplique :



> Ce n'est pas grave, a lui apprendra. On ne peut pas aimer les plats pics et s'tonner quand a brle. Il faut dire les choses clairement : l'affaire WikiLeaks, c'est du vol et du recel de vol.

----------


## chemanel

Michael Moore : Pourquoi j'aide Julian Assange
Le documentariste amricain a dcid de financer en partie la caution du cofondateur de WikiLeaks. Il explique ses motivations dans un article publi par le Huffington Post.

La suite ici : http://www.courrierinternational.com...julian-assange

Avis : Trs trs bon article, il explique plein de choses qui auraient pu tre vites.

----------


## zouuc

Trs bon lien Merci chemanel  ::ccool::

----------


## chemanel

Julian Assange en libert conditionnelle

*Le fondateur du site Wikileaks est libre. Il est accus d'agressions sexuelles. 
*
La libert conditionnelle a t accorde en appel  Julian Assange au terme d'une audience de 90 minutes. Le fondateur de Wikileaks tait incarcr depuis une semaine  Londres,  la suite de son interpellation en vertu d'un mandat d'arrt europen. 

Source : L'express : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mon...le_945868.html

----------


## Flaburgan

Ou encore Le Monde

----------


## zouuc

je cite l'article post en lien par chemanel :



> verser une caution de 240.000 livres (283.000 euros), dont 200.000 en liquide.


Pourquoi autant en liquide ? Puis la caution est vraiment norme pour des crimes encore non vrifis non ?

----------


## chemanel

> je cite l'article post en lien par chemanel :
> 
> Pourquoi autant en liquide ? Puis la caution est vraiment norme pour des crimes encore non vrifi non ?


Oui je me suis aussi pos la question... a me semble norme ! (et aprs qu'on vienne nous dire "non non y'a pas de machination derrire !" :p)

----------


## el_slapper

La caution est dfinie en fonction des moyens du demandeur et non de la gravit des faits reprochs. Un milliardaire accus d'une vtille devra cracher suffisement pour s'assurer qu'il n'ais pas l'intention de s'enfuir.

Cel tant, les poursuites contre Julian Assange sont quand mme.....circonstancielles, pour rester poli.

----------


## zouuc

Merci pour l'information el_slapper mais qu'entends tu par "circonstancielles" ?

----------


## Mdinoc

mon avis, c'est demand en liquide parce qu'on sait que les banques d'Assange ne sont pas fiables... ironiquement _ cause_ des gouvernements mcontents.

----------


## el_slapper

> Merci pour l'information el_slapper mais qu'entends tu par "circonstancielles" ?


adaptes pour les circonstances, conues pour une circonstance prcise. J'vite d'employer des mots trop directs, comme embastillement sur lettre de cachet, a fait mauvais genre.

----------


## zouuc

> embastillement sur lettre de cachet, a fait mauvais genre.


En tous cas je me suis marr ^^Je comprend mieux merci.

----------


## pmithrandir

A savoir qu'il devrait rcuprer cette somme si il se presente a son procs sans s'enfuir. C'est juste une garantie qu'il reste dans le coin. Je trouve l'ide assez sduisante en tout cas, loin d'un passe droit pour riche(puisque les assurance peuvent le prendre en charge parfois) c'est surtout une maniree de ne pas mettre en prison des gens qui n'ont rien a y faire et ou on a juste peur qu'il ne s'enfuient.

Ca vite le cas ou un mec est accus de cambriolage, mis en prison preventivement en attente du procs... qui deduira que c'tait une maladresse.... mais en attendant le mec il a pass 6 mois en prison.

----------


## Acropole

De bien tranges gazouillis

----------


## Barsy

> A savoir qu'il devrait rcuprer cette somme si il se presente a son procs sans s'enfuir. C'est juste une garantie qu'il reste dans le coin. Je trouve l'ide assez sduisante en tout cas, loin d'un passe droit pour riche(puisque les assurance peuvent le prendre en charge parfois) c'est surtout une maniree de ne pas mettre en prison des gens qui n'ont rien a y faire et ou on a juste peur qu'il ne s'enfuient.
> 
> Ca vite le cas ou un mec est accus de cambriolage, mis en prison preventivement en attente du procs... qui deduira que c'tait une maladresse.... mais en attendant le mec il a pass 6 mois en prison.


C'est quand mme un peu un passe droit pour riche. Les assurances qui la prenne en charge ne doivent pas tre gratuites. Et je ne vois pas en quoi elle sont une garanti d'galit (d'autant que je vois mal les assurances ou les banques avancer de l'argent  quelqu'un qui n'aura pas les moyens de le rembourser).

Bref, les riches sont libres, les pauvres sont en prison.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est quand mme un peu un passe droit pour riche. [..]
> Bref, les riches sont libres, les pauvres sont en prison.


Ben oui. Bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux du droit anglo-saxon  deux vitesses  ::?:

----------


## pmithrandir

Aprs, ca depend de la gravit de faits et de la facon dont c'ets mis en place.

Par exemple, un mec qui gagne 1000 euros par mois, tu lui met une caution de 10 000 euros, il y tient.

En revanche, le riche qui gagne 1 000 000, tu lui met une caution de 20 000 000

----------


## Flaburgan

Et pendant ce temps, les tats unis travaillent...

----------


## psychadelic

> Et pendant ce temps, les tats unis travaillent...


Que ce soit WikiLeaks ou Hadopi, Acta, etc on  clairement un problme.

Cest un problme de mutation de socit, qui dpasse largement le cadre des seules individualits.

Le contrle de linformation -et de la communication-  toujours t un rouage essentiel de la garantie des tats.

Une seule information  vraie ou fausse  peut faire basculer toute une socit dans le chaos.
Et lexercice dun contrle sur celle-ci est une arme  double tranchant.

Simaginer un seul instant que WikiLeaks  ou tout autre mdia  puisse diffuser librement des informations susceptibles de dstabiliser un pouvoir , et sans quil ne puisse sy exercer le moindre contrle reprsente un danger bien trop grand non seulement pour les tats, mais aussi pour lquilibre de la plante.

Que cet quilibre soit loin dtre la panace, je vous le concde largement ; mais noubliez pas que celui-ci  t trouv quaux prix de beaucoup de sang, et chercher  le saper au nom dune soi-disant idologie de la transparence ressemble beaucoup  mes yeux  la folie dun pyromane.

Nos dmocraties ont toutes quelque chose de pourries en elles, mais que dire de la puanteur rgnant dans les rgimes totalitaires ?

Dans ceux la, non seulement linformation est verrouille, mais le moindre soupon suffit  emprisonner (au mieux), le quotidien du  citoyen  est un monde de corruption, de lchets, de haines, de suspicions, de peurs, et liberts relatives.

Ce qui est prcisment le monde dans lequel sest enferm M.Assange de lui-mme, en lanant sa  campagne dinformation .

Par la force des choses, les USA sont devenus la premire puissance mondiale. Ce nest pas quelque chose qui  t planifi, ni voulu de leur part, ils sont loin de savoir maitriser ce  pouvoir , et pire encore,  force dtre systmatiquement mis au premier rang, et exposs  tous, cela  aussi eu des effets dvastateur sur la sant mentale de cette nation ; le 11 septembre les  rendus paranoaques : contrles draconiens aux frontires, passeport biomtriques, liste des pays hostiles, fabrication de fausses preuves (Irak), etc

Franchement, laffaire WikiLeaks ne va pas amliorer la sant mentale des amricains ; bien sur tt ou tard, un Assange aurait, via Internet, fait de pareilles  dnonciations  et on ne peut empcher lhistoire dcrire ses mauvaises pages.

Mais tt ou tard, mme en dtruisant des dmocraties, il faudra trouver un nouvel quilibre avec la divulgation dinformation sur internet ; que nimporte qui puisse crire nimporte quoi sans en avoir la moindre responsabilit, ce nest pas tolrable, quelque soit la socit.

Mme Socrate  du boire la cige.

----------


## Flaburgan

Je te rejoins, nous avons un problme.
Mais ce qu'il nous faut maintenant, c'est une ligne de conduite, une manire d'agir, quelque chose  faire plutt que de rester l les bras croiss avec  notre droite des tats vieillissant qui ne savent pas mener un changement obligatoire et qui se tourmentent au possible face  leur faible stabilit en train de disparatre, au point d'enfreindre leurs propres lois pour tenter de stopper ceux qui se trouvent  notre gauche, une bande d'irresponsables qui pensent que tout dire permettra de vivre dans un monde meilleur mais qu'ils n'ont mme pas os imaginer, alors ne pensons mme pas qu'ils tenteront de le construire...

A quoi sert de diffuser l'information ? A ce que les gens donnent leur avis. Pour que chacun puisse dcider de ce qu'il fait de lui mme. Mais qu'en est-il des choix pour la socit ? Des choix qui concernent tout le monde ? Ces choix sont difficiles  prendre, il en dcoule une grande responsabilit. Et on le sait, il est impossible de prendre une dcision qui convienne  tous. Il y a forcment des concessions dans chacun des camps concerns. Et franchement, lorsqu'on regarde autour de nous, on a dj l'impression que c'est assez dlicat au sein de chacun des Etats. (Voire des rgions, dpartements, villages ?)

Ce que Wikileaks fait, c'est monter encore d'un niveau pour tre  celui du monde. Tous au courant de tout, voil leur idal. De ce point de vue, les dcisions  prendre reste les mme. Maintenant, soit tous donnent leur avis, et on ne s'en sort pas et rien n'est fait, soit on choisi quand mme, et les gens sont d'autant plus mcontent qu'on ne les a pas cout. 

C'est le principe mme d'lire des reprsentants, et c'est cela qui risque de s'crouler. Il est facile de dtruire quelque chose, mais si on ne propose rien  la place, quel est l'intrt ? Je ne vois pas d'alternative valable  notre systme actuel.

Et nous,  notre niveau, qu'avons nous  faire ? Des pauvres DDoS contre des entreprises ou contre wikileaks selon notre camp, par acte de vengeance, plus inutile que tout le reste ? 

Discutons-en et trouvons comment participer  cela, je refuse de rester sans rien faire.

Edit : Et je prfrerais que les personnes qui notent mal ce post s'expliquent, plutt que montrer du doigt dans l'ombre

----------


## Marco46

> Mais tt ou tard, mme en dtruisant des dmocraties, il faudra trouver un nouvel quilibre avec la divulgation dinformation sur internet ;


Prtendre que la transparence des processus dmocratiques et des relations entre les tats conduit  la destruction des dmocraties c'est un exercice de mauvaise foi et de novlangue qui est largement au del de tout ce que je suis en mesure de produire.

C'est un peu comme dire que trop de diplomatie et de contacts entre les tats conduisent  la guerre parce qu'on a plus de chance de s'embrouiller en se parlant souvent qu'en se parlant peu.

Absurde au plus haut point.




> que nimporte qui puisse crire nimporte quoi sans en avoir la moindre responsabilit, ce nest pas tolrable, quelque soit la socit.


Je vois pas en quoi cette phrase cadre avec l'affaire Wikileaks. 

D'abord Wikileaks n'a rien crit, et ensuite il s'agit d'une organisation officielle oprant en plein jour, pas une secte mystrieuse tapie dans l'ombre, donc elle est totalement  la porte d'attaques en justice, la preuve avec son reprsentant.

Il y a ici une sorte de paranoa de ta part que j'ai du mal  m'expliquer. a te drange pas que les mgalomanes qui nous gouvernent fassent n'importe quoi dans la plus totale impunit du moment que tu peux vivre ta vie tranquillement mais qu'un groupe de citoyens se mettent  publier un peu du fumier cach par nos chefs et l c'est la panique il faut contrler l'information ?

Pour terminer, je ne crois pas que les socits dmocratiques soient si vulnrables que cela  ce type de rvlations, au contraire, c'est le signe d'un pas dans le bon sens et d'un processus d'assainissement.

Le contrle de l'information dans une socit dmocratique n'est acceptable qu'a posteriori d'une dcision judiciaire, et encore, il n'y a gure que le secret dfense qui soit justifiable. Toute autre information *publique* doit tre  sa place, sur la place publique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> D'abord Wikileaks n'a rien crit, et ensuite il s'agit d'une organisation officielle oprant en plein jour


C'est pas parce que tu opres en plein jour que ton activit est forcment licite.




> a te drange pas que les mgalomanes qui nous gouvernent fassent n'importe quoi dans la plus totale impunit du moment que tu peux vivre ta vie tranquillement mais qu'un groupe de citoyens se mettent  publier un peu du fumier cach par nos chefs et l c'est la panique il faut contrler l'information ?


Parce que autant il est concevable que l'tat rvle ce genre d'informations  ses concitoyens, autant il n'est pas concevable que cette information atterrisse dans les mains d'une puissance adverse. Parce que si ce genre d'information est public, il finira invitablement par tomber dans les mains d'une puissance trangre. Et par dfinition, tu ne peux pas tracer une frontire entre les deux.

Si par exemple suite aux fuites sur l'Afghanistan, au moins un informateur dont le nom a t rvl (je rappelle que ces docs n'ont pas t anonymiss) a t tu, c'est Wikileaks qui est indirectement coupable de cela.




> Pour terminer, je ne crois pas que les socits dmocratiques soient si vulnrables que cela  ce type de rvlations, au contraire, c'est le signe d'un pas dans le bon sens et d'un processus d'assainissement.


Je dirais plus que ce sera un point de dpart vers un contrle accru de l'information. Aprs tout, la fuite a un auteur (vrai ou pas, c'est une autre question).




> Le contrle de l'information dans une socit dmocratique n'est acceptable qu'a posteriori d'une dcision judiciaire, et encore, il n'y a gure que le secret dfense qui soit justifiable. Toute autre information *publique* doit tre  sa place, sur la place publique.


Aha. Et par exemple, quand c'est un tmoin dans une affaire un peu grosse, c'est du secret dfense ou pas? Ou alors on rvle son nom  tout le monde?

----------


## Flaburgan

> (je rappelle que ces docs n'ont pas t anonymiss)


Pour ce qui concerne les cbles actuels, c'est compltement faux, plus de 120 journalistes travaillent sur les documents pour qu'il soit le plus difficile possibles de remonter aux sources des tmoignages.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour ce qui concerne les cbles actuels, c'est compltement faux, plus de 120 journalistes travaillent sur les documents pour qu'il soit le plus difficile possibles de remonter aux sources des tmoignages.


J'ai crit "Si par exemple suite aux fuites sur l'Afghanistan".
C'est quoi qui est pas clair dans ma phrase?  ::roll::

----------


## Elepole

Le problme de nos dmocratie moderne c'est qu'elles ne sont plus des dmocratie: 
Tout nos dirigeant sont pass par des institutions, cole, club et autres qui ont en quelque sortent "format" leur faons de penser, leur faons de faire, etc .... 
Que sa soit la gauche ou la droite ils sortent du mme moule, il y a que le nom du parti qui change. Sortit de ceux la y'a plus personne qui se prsente ou qui arrive a se fait lire. Quel sont les chance qu'un gnral de l'arm de terre se fassent lire de nos jours ? Zero !
C'est pour a que j'ai parler de rvolution plus haut. Je suis pas pour une rvolution, si enfin un VRAI citoyens avec une vrai intention de gouverner pour son pays arrive a accder au stade des prsidentiel sa montrerait que j'ai faux dans mon "analyse" et que le vote peux vraiment chang quelque chose a nos etat, et jespre avoir faux, mais chaque nouvelle prsidentiel me prouve le contraire.

Et dans un tel cadre wikileaks sert a rien, vu que le but de nos dirigeant n'est pas de nous servir mais de nous asservir.

----------


## Acropole

> Pour ce qui concerne les cbles actuels, c'est compltement faux, *plus de 120 journalistes* travaillent sur les documents pour qu'il soit le plus difficile possibles de remonter aux sources des tmoignages.


Je considre qu'a partir du moment o une information est connue de plus de 0 personnes, ce n'est plus un secret. a risque de sortir un jour o l'autre.

Quand aux mgalos qui nous gouverne, ils ne valent pas moins que les mgalos qui veulent prendre leur place, ou leur donner des ordres sans assumer les responsabilit.

----------


## psychadelic

> Prtendre que la transparence des processus dmocratiques et des relations entre les tats conduit  la destruction des dmocraties c'est un exercice de mauvaise foi et de novlangue qui est largement au del de tout ce que je suis en mesure de produire.
> 
> C'est un peu comme dire que trop de diplomatie et de contacts entre les tats conduisent  la guerre parce qu'on a plus de chance de s'embrouiller en se parlant souvent qu'en se parlant peu.
> 
> Absurde au plus haut point.


Wahoo, je ne pensais pas quon puisse  ce point dformer et extrapoler sur mes propos !
Ceci dit, le coup de la Novlangue, a jette !





> D'abord Wikileaks n'a rien crit....


Ah bon ? Alors dans tous les documents prsents par WikiLeaks il ny a rien dcrit ?
-> Si tu veux jouer avec les mots, moi aussi je sais faire  :;): 




> Le contrle de l'information dans une socit dmocratique n'est acceptable qu'a posteriori d'une dcision judiciaire, et encore, il n'y a gure que le secret dfense qui soit justifiable. Toute autre information *publique* doit tre  sa place, sur la place publique.


Cest marrant, les paparazzis utilisent exactement le mme argumentaire.

Au passage je te signale que cest un truc qui ne marche pas.
Dfendre la libert dexpression cest bien; tant que ce qui est dit est juste. 
Mais une fois quon  calomni un homme, mme si celui-ci  t blanchi par la justice, la calomnie court toujours.

Ensuite laspect public des informations diffuses par WikiLeaks est trs discutable ; ce sont tous de mme des documents extraits dun service ferm au public, contenant des notes cites pour un usage interne.
Les journaux intimes sont pleins de phrases dites en public, ce sont tout de mme des documents privs.





> a te drange pas que les mgalomanes qui nous gouvernent fassent n'importe quoi dans la plus totale impunit du moment que tu peux vivre ta vie tranquillement mais qu'un groupe de citoyens se mettent  publier un peu du fumier cach par nos chefs et l c'est la panique il faut contrler l'information ?


Je sais bien que je ne suis pas un rvolutionnaire, j'essaie juste de faire mon boulot correctement, d'tre attentif avec mon prochain, de trier mes poubelles, je vote, etc..
Je dis pas que je suis un saint, mais jessaie, et a me donne une grande paix intrieure pour supporter les conneries des autres, tu devrai essayer. 

Perso, jai pas attendu WikiLeaks pour savoir que les pouvoirs sont corrompus, et que ce soit mis sur  la place publique  ne mapporte aucune satisfaction ; mais tout cela est  100 lieues de mon propos initial.


Alors je vais essayer de simplifier :
Apres les publications de WikiLeaks qui concernent jusqu' prsent que les USA, tu tattendais  quoi ?
Que ladministration Amricaine allait alors faire un grand mea-culpa et nettoyer les curies dAugias ?
Ben non, y zon pas pris cette voie, et y cherchent plutt  buter Assange, a te surprend ? moi non.
Mme, je dis que ctait largement prvisible, je dis pas que japprouve, mais cest a-comme; a fait partie du deal; on joue pas avec la feu, ou alors faut tre con.

Maintenant si on virait tout les types incomptents et corrompus dans ladmistration Amricaine, a ferait comme un grand vide, et en trouver des vertueux et intelligents pour les remplacer, c'est pas gagn.
Peut-tre qui devraient dbauchez des cadres de ladministration Ivoirienne, ou alors des Nord Coren ? ou toi ?
Finalement a manque pas les types comptents 

Alors voila le deal, les tats nont pas que des dirigeants clairs, leurs fonctionnaires ne sont pas tous des lumires, dans certains tats ce sont mme des truands. 
On est pas dans un monde Bisounours.

Une fois ces bases poses faut-il encore comment a marche la dmocratie ?

C'est un truc qui  t invent par les Grecs, et ou les habitants de la cit (les citoyens) s'organisaient pour faire prosprer leurs affaires et rgler leurs conflits internes sans avoir  s'entretuer.
Sur Ce un certain Socrate se pointe et commence  duquer leur fils
Jusque la pas de problme, mais ce Socrate commence  leur mettre en ttes des ides philosophiques remettant en cause les intrts personnels de leurs pres...

La dmocratie et la philosophie, ce sont deux choses diffrentes..
..

----------


## hegros

> Maintenant si on virait tout les types incomptents et corrompus dans ladmistration Amricaine, a ferait comme un grand vide, et en trouver des vertueux et intelligents pour les remplacer, c'est pas gagn.
> Peut-tre qui devraient dbauchez des cadres de ladministration Ivoirienne, ou alors des Nord Coren ? ou toi ?
> Finalement a manque pas les types comptents 
> 
> 
> Alors voila le deal, les tats nont pas que des dirigeants clairs, leurs fonctionnaires ne sont pas tous des lumires, dans certains tats ce sont mme des truands. 
> On est pas dans un monde Bisounours.


Il te semble si anormal que cela de chercher  atteindre l'excellence mme dans une dmocratie ou il faut en rester l o en taient les grecs au moment o ils invent ? Remarque qu'en France les votes des femmes a moins de 3/4 de sicle c'est un terrain o cela avance trs lentement ici malgr la superbe rputation post-moderne

Mais pourquoi se contenter d'incomptents et de charlatans ?Parce que le peuple l'est lui mme puisque les ayant lus ? Et mme des personnes qui ne sont pas des lumires pourquoi faire ? Il faudrait plus une proportionnelle dmocratique par scrutin qu'une proportionnelle comptent/incomptent..

Cela semble te satisfaire cet mode dmocratique avec cette dclinaison truande, beh pas moi

----------


## psychadelic

> Il te semble si anormal que cela de chercher  atteindre l'excellence mme dans une dmocratie
> /../
> Cela semble te satisfaire cet mode dmocratique avec cette dclinaison truande, beh pas moi


Bien sur que non, a ne satisfait pas, et mme je pense que a craint compltement.

Pour te dire j'ai vcu dans une cit  en banlieue parisienne, et aujourd'hui j'ai toujours aussi peur des truands que des flics. 

Faire bouger le systme; a prend du temps, mais par exprience, je peux te dire que la provocation a n'aboutit jamais, sinon  faire dgnrer les choses.

Faire bouger les lignes  toujours pris de l'intelligence et du temps.

Je trouve pas que les "tirs  tous va" des partis pirates de l'internet soient vraiment d'une grande clairvoyance

----------


## Flaburgan

> Faire bouger les lignes  toujours pris de l'intelligence et du temps.


Oui, et on voit comme on galre en informatique avec ce qu'on appelle la "conduite du changement". Mais pourtant, tu seras d'accord que tout avance par palier. Les lumires ont pass le 18me sicle  rflchir et philosopher sur les notions de libert, etc, et  la fin de celui-ci arrive la rvolution franaise. Il y a donc un temps de prparation, mais il arrive un moment o le systme en place et le nouveau systme imagin ne peuvent cohabiter, et o il faut dgager l'autre d'un grand coup. (gnralement dans la violence, car certains s'y accrochent encore et cherchent  le maintenir).

Mais cela ne rpond pas  la question que je soulve depuis plusieurs posts : 



> Et nous,  notre niveau, qu'avons nous  faire ? Des pauvres DDoS contre des entreprises ou contre wikileaks selon notre camp, par acte de vengeance, plus inutile que tout le reste ? 
> 
> Discutons-en et trouvons comment participer  cela, je refuse de rester sans rien faire.

----------


## dams78

> Mais cela ne rpond pas  la question que je soulve depuis plusieurs posts :


Tout dpend ce que tu veux changer?

----------


## Acropole

> Il y a donc un temps de prparation, mais il arrive un moment o le systme en place et le nouveau systme imagin ne peuvent cohabiter, et o il faut dgager l'autre d'un grand coup. (gnralement dans la violence, car certains s'y accrochent encore et cherchent  le maintenir).


Ouais, on voit a en Afrique. a dgage les uns les autres a grands coups rgulirement.

----------


## Flaburgan

> Tout dpend ce que tu veux changer?


Je ne dirais pas forcment "changer", mais au moins aider  avoir une volution dans le bon sens. Je n'aurais pas la prtention de vouloir traiter de tout comme se doivent de le faire nos dputs ; mon travail  moi, comme le votre, est l'informatique. Partant de l, nous pouvons dj essayer de nous orienter sur l'volution de l'Internet et du web, en montrant que LOPPSI et HADOPI sont des aberrations, en s'assurant que la libert d'expression est maintenue et que les tats respectent les lois qu'ils ont eux mme cres. 
Les tats sont dpasss par des technologies qu'ils ne comprennent pas. C'est normal, je ne comprends pas le fonctionnement de ma voiture, et un garagiste m'aide quand j'en ai besoin. Nos gouvernements ont besoin d'tre aids face  ce vaste domaine inconnu pour eux, et c'est  nous de le faire.

Je pense que ce serait dj un premier pas d'agir  ce niveau l. Mais comment ? On m'a suggrer quelques pages en arrire d'adhrer au parti pirate. Je ne suis pas sr que cela change rellement quelque chose.

----------


## mortapa

> Si par exemple suite aux fuites sur l'Afghanistan, au moins un informateur dont le nom a t rvl (je rappelle que ces docs n'ont pas t anonymiss) a t tu, c'est Wikileaks qui est indirectement coupable de cela.


De la mme manire que toi tu es indirectement responsable de la mort de million d'Homme et d'enfant via ton matrialisme qui exploite des pays moins bien lotis.

Ok, ce que je veux dire c'est qu'au moins wikilileaks fait a pour la bonne cause contrairement  nous qui tuons des gens pour notre plaisir personnel.





> La dmocratie et la philosophie, ce sont deux choses diffrentes..


Oui c'est sure, tiens au fait toi qui parle des Grecs je pense que tu dois tre au courant qu'ils avaient des esclaves et que sans eux leur dmocratie n'aurait pu fonctionn.
Donc bon oui la philo et la dmocratie c'est diffrent mais la philo est bien plus important que la dmocratie, il n'y a que que des philosophe qui pourrai coexister dans l'anarchie. (sans la notion de chaos)

----------


## dams78

> Je ne dirais pas forcment "changer", mais au moins aider  avoir une volution dans le bon sens. Je n'aurais pas la prtention de vouloir traiter de tout comme se doivent de le faire nos dputs ; mon travail  moi, comme le votre, est l'informatique. Partant de l, nous pouvons dj essayer de nous orienter sur l'volution de l'Internet et du web, en montrant que LOPPSI et HADOPI sont des aberrations, en s'assurant que la libert d'expression est maintenue et que les tats respectent les lois qu'ils ont eux mme cres. 
> Les tats sont dpasss par des technologies qu'ils ne comprennent pas. C'est normal, je ne comprends pas le fonctionnement de ma voiture, et un garagiste m'aide quand j'en ai besoin. Nos gouvernements ont besoin d'tre aids face  ce vaste domaine inconnu pour eux, et c'est  nous de le faire.
> 
> Je pense que ce serait dj un premier pas d'agir  ce niveau l. Mais comment ? On m'a suggrer quelques pages en arrire d'adhrer au parti pirate. Je ne suis pas sr que cela change rellement quelque chose.


Effectivement si tu veux changer les choses au niveau politique, soit tu votes mais l tu n'as pas vraiment de choix : tu votes pour l'un ou pour l'autre, soit tu adhres  un parti pour faire voluer les choses de l'intrieur.

Juste un point sur ce que tu as dit, loin de moi l'ide de dfendre Hadopi ou Loppsi, mais des fois il est bon d'avoir un panel de connaissance assez large. Et comme tu le dis nous nous sommes plus ou moins expert en informatique mais on peut considrer que a s'arrte l, Hadopi par exemple prend en compte un ct lgal et donc forcment il faut russir  sortir un peu la tte sur ce qu'on a dj connu et russir  prendre en compte tous les paramtres, c'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'on fait appel  des experts mais que ce ne sont pas ces experts qui prennent la dcision.

----------


## Flaburgan

Oui, et je suis d'ailleurs tonn de voir  quel point l'informatique et les technologies sont lies au droit. C'est en fait parce qu'elles permettent de communiquer dans tous les sens je pense.

En dehors des partis et du vote (qui n'apprendra pas aux dputs ce qu'est l'Internet), peut tre que la meilleure solution serait une association non ? Quelles sont celles dj existantes, vous en avez entendu parler ?

----------


## Marco46

> De la mme manire que toi tu es indirectement responsable de la mort de million d'Homme et d'enfant via ton matrialisme qui exploite des pays moins bien lotis.





> Ok, ce que je veux dire c'est qu'au moins wikilileaks fait a pour la bonne cause contrairement  nous qui tuons des gens pour notre plaisir personnel.


Si on suit ton raisonnement n'importe quel bb de plus d'une minute n en occident est un meurtrier gnocidaire ... C'est un peu limite comme argumentation ...




> Oui c'est sure, tiens au fait toi qui parle des Grecs je pense que tu dois tre au courant qu'ils avaient des esclaves et que sans eux leur dmocratie n'aurait pu fonctionn.


Oui mais  leur dcharge ils n'avaient pas encore dcouvert le ptrole et les technologies pour l'utiliser.




> Donc bon oui la philo et la dmocratie c'est diffrent mais la philo est bien plus important que la dmocratie, il n'y a que que des philosophe qui pourrai coexister dans l'anarchie. (sans la notion de chaos)


Le franais est important aussi. Fondamental mme.

----------


## Marco46

> Wahoo, je ne pensais pas quon puisse  ce point dformer et extrapoler sur mes propos !
> Ceci dit, le coup de la Novlangue, a jette !


Bah a force de troller sur les forums depuis quelques annes je commence  avoir un bon coup de patte.




> Ah bon ? Alors dans tous les documents prsents par WikiLeaks il ny a rien dcrit ?
> -> Si tu veux jouer avec les mots, moi aussi je sais faire


C'est pas Wikileaks qui a crit les notes, et les notes publies sont celles corriges par les journaux.
Wikileaks sert d'intermdiaire entre le voleur d'information  la source et les mdias. Ce n'est pas Wikileaks qui a vol, c'est bien pour a que les attaques du gouvernement US ressemblent vraiment  une tentative dsespre de faire taire Wikileaks mais ils n'y arriveront pas et seront contraints et forcs d'voluer.




> Au passage je te signale que cest un truc qui ne marche pas.
> Dfendre la libert dexpression cest bien; tant que ce qui est dit est juste. 
> Mais une fois quon  calomni un homme, mme si celui-ci  t blanchi par la justice, la calomnie court toujours.
> 
> Ensuite laspect public des informations diffuses par WikiLeaks est trs discutable ; ce sont tous de mme des documents extraits dun service ferm au public, contenant des notes cites pour un usage interne.
> Les journaux intimes sont pleins de phrases dites en public, ce sont tout de mme des documents privs.


Ah ah ah ! Mais alors l on peut plus rien faire !
Soit on accepte le dbat soit on interdit tout. Les choses sont justes en fonction du point de vue de l'observateur.
Par exemple :
- les Israeliens considrent comme juste leur implantation en Palestine car c'est leur terre d'origine et ils en ont t privs durant des sicles. Ils considrent comme injuste le terrorisme et le racisme dont ils sont victimes.
- les Palestiniens considrent comme injuste les actes d'Israel et comme juste leur lutte pour leur territoire. Ben oui eux aussi ils sont l depuis des sicles.

Qui a raison ? Qui est "plus" juste que l'autre ?

C'est intranchable, les deux points de vues sont comprhensible et lgitimes.

Tout a pour dire que la justesse des propos et leur pertinence ne peut tre value qu' posteriori et non  priori. Si on value  priori on fait de la censure que tu le veuilles ou non.




> [...]
> 
> Alors voila le deal, les tats nont pas que des dirigeants clairs, leurs fonctionnaires ne sont pas tous des lumires, dans certains tats ce sont mme des truands. 
> On est pas dans un monde Bisounours.
> 
> Une fois ces bases poses faut-il encore comment a marche la dmocratie ?
> 
> C'est un truc qui  t invent par les Grecs, et ou les habitants de la cit (les citoyens) s'organisaient pour faire prosprer leurs affaires et rgler leurs conflits internes sans avoir  s'entretuer.
> Sur Ce un certain Socrate se pointe et commence  duquer leur fils
> ...


C'est en exerant un contrle et un droit de regard sur les activits des gouvernants, qu'on les amnent  sanitiser leurs pratiques. J'en suis convaincu. Et c'est tout a fait la dmarche de Wikileaks. Maintenant que les tats savent qu'une organisation peut dballer leur fonctionnement interne au public ils ont 3 choix possibles :

1/ Attaquer la source du problme
2/ Effectuer des modifications sur le systme pour le rendre plus discret
3/ Sanitiser le systme

La solution 1/ ne peut pas fonctionner avec un outil comme Internet. Trop dur  rguler.
La solution 2/ ne marchera que le temps que les informations ressortent.
La solution 3/ et la conduite naturelle  adopter.

La transparence est source de renouveau pour la dmocratie. Elle permet l'tablissement de la confiance qui est  la base de toute transaction entre les hommes.

----------


## mortapa

> Quelles sont celles dj existantes, vous en avez entendu parler ?


http://www.fdn.fr/
http://www.ilico.org/
et y'en a surement plein d'autre.




> Si on suit ton raisonnement n'importe quel bb de plus d'une minute n en occident est un meurtrier gnocidaire ... C'est un peu limite comme argumentation ...


La prise de conscience est environ  6-7ans




> Le franais est important aussi. Fondamental mme.


oui dommage que l'ducation national fasse si mal sont boulot, m'enfin selon moi c'est pas vraiment de leur faute tant donne que l'on ne leur donnent pas les moyen..




> Qui a raison ? Qui est "plus" juste que l'autre ?


Simple ceux qui ont dit au juif : Ceci sera votre patrie.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Bah a force de troller sur les forums depuis quelques annes


Donc, tu reconnais que tu trolles. C'est bien, je pensais qu'il aurait fallu un peu plus pour que tu l'avoue.




> Wikileaks sert d'intermdiaire entre le voleur d'information  la source et les mdias. Ce n'est pas Wikileaks qui a vol


Regarde la notion de complicit en droit, tu va apprendre tout plein de choses...  ::roll:: 




> c'est bien pour a que les attaques du gouvernement US ressemblent vraiment  une tentative dsespre de faire taire Wikileaks mais ils n'y arriveront pas et seront contraints et forcs d'voluer.


Hahaha...





> C'est en exerant un contrle et un droit de regard sur les activits des gouvernants, qu'on les amnent  sanitiser leurs pratiques.


Sauf que en les "sanitisant", tu les mettra en position de faiblesse face aux autres tats qui eux ne s'embarrassent pas de cette masturbation intellectuelle.





> J'en suis convaincu.


[TROLL]Il manque un espace dans un des mots ici je crois  ::mouarf::  [/TROLL]




> La solution 1/ ne peut pas fonctionner avec un outil comme Internet. Trop dur  rguler.


Qu'est-ce qui te fait croire a. La fuite en l'occurrence a un auteur (Manning) et un mode opratoire. La rgulation des accs aux archives et aux docs top secret n'a rien d'insurmontable. Aprs oui, une fois qu'un doc sort de l, c'est impossible d'annuler l'effet, c'est certain, mais contrler l'accs  l'information source est tout  fait possible.




> La transparence est source de renouveau pour la dmocratie. Elle permet l'tablissement de la confiance qui est  la base de toute transaction entre les hommes.


Non, la base de toute transaction de march (ou de toute transaction diplomatique d'ailleurs) c'est enfumer le mec en face. Tu devrais poser la question au commercial de ta SSII (je suppose que tu travailles dans un SSII). Welcome to the real world.  ::mouarf:: 




> oui dommage que l'ducation national fasse si mal sont boulot, m'enfin selon moi c'est pas vraiment de leur faute tant donne que l'on ne leur donnent pas les moyen..


Ca va pas? T'as vu la part de l'Educ' Nat' dans le Budget?  :8O: 
C'est juste qu'ils savent pas dpenser correctement cet argent, mais c'est un problme diffrent.

----------


## Flaburgan

> http://www.fdn.fr/
> http://www.ilico.org/


Merci pour ces liens. Un post intressant au milieu de dbats sans grand intrt, c'est dj a.

En tout cas, les tats suivent les uns aprs les autres et dploient leur censure, comme ici au Venezuela...

----------


## Marco46

> Donc, tu reconnais que tu trolles. C'est bien, je pensais qu'il aurait fallu un peu plus pour que tu l'avoue.


Oui *moi* je le reconnais.




> Regarde la notion de complicit en droit, tu va apprendre tout plein de choses...


Aaaaaaaah mais d'accord ! Donc le Times et le Washington Post pendant le Watergates ils font de la complicit de vol de documents secrets  ::aie::  
Merci pour ton claircissement homme de lumire.




> Sauf que en les "sanitisant", tu les mettra en position de faiblesse face aux autres tats qui eux ne s'embarrassent pas de cette masturbation intellectuelle.


On continue dans l'absurde, pour prserver la dmocratie des dictatures la dmocratie doit tendre vers la dictature. Imparable.

On peut tendre le raisonnement, pour nous protger du dumping conomique de l'Asie supprimons la scurit sociale, l'assurance chomage, le SMIC, la retraite, le droit de grve et interdisons les syndicats. L on sera bien comptitifs !




> [TROLL]Il manque un espace dans un des mots ici je crois  [/TROLL]


...




> Qu'est-ce qui te fait croire a. La fuite en l'occurrence a un auteur (Manning) et un mode opratoire. La rgulation des accs aux archives et aux docs top secret n'a rien d'insurmontable. Aprs oui, une fois qu'un doc sort de l, c'est impossible d'annuler l'effet, c'est certain, mais contrler l'accs  l'information source est tout  fait possible.


Oui mais je parlais de la tentative tatique de censurer le web, que ce soit pour des sites de culs ou Wikileaks c'est pareil. T'es hors sujet camarade.




> Non, la base de toute transaction de march (ou de toute transaction diplomatique d'ailleurs) c'est enfumer le mec en face. Tu devrais poser la question au commercial de ta SSII (je suppose que tu travailles dans un SSII). Welcome to the real world.


Je travaille chez un diteur de logiciel mais c'est pareil. Mais euh oui mais a empche pas d'avoir des principes et de vouloir leur application si ?

----------


## Flaburgan

Mais STOP TROLL !

Vous savez lire ? "Club des professionnels de l'informatique". Ca en devient dsesprant... On est ici pour essayer de se forger une opinion sur des sujets, en rassemblant les divers points de vue qu'on peut retrouver sur la toile, afin d'tre objectif au maximum, pas pour jouer sur les propos de l'autre pour avoir le mot de la fin...

Un (long) article, qui reprend beaucoup de choses intressantes, sur le site du monde.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Oui *moi* je le reconnais.


Oui, on s'en doutait un peu, mais c'est bien que tu avoues, comme a on peut link le post si jamais  ::mouarf:: 




> Aaaaaaaah mais d'accord ! Donc le Times et le Washington Post pendant le Watergates ils font de la complicit de vol de documents secrets


Oui, la presse a perdu un peu tout sens de la mesure depuis un moment. Ca ne durera sans doute pas longtemps.




> On continue dans l'absurde, pour prserver la dmocratie des dictatures la dmocratie doit tendre vers la dictature. Imparable.


Non l c'est toi qui extrapoles joyeusement.
Entre un secret d'tat tenu secret (si-si) et une dictature, y a quand mme un sacr gap. Bon c'est sr que c'est pas le pays des bisounours, mais bon...




> On peut tendre le raisonnement, pour nous protger du dumping conomique de l'Asie supprimons la scurit sociale, l'assurance chomage, le SMIC, la retraite, le droit de grve et interdisons les syndicats. L on sera bien comptitifs !


Ou alors, faut prendre son courage  deux mains et faire une politique protectionniste en privilgiant l'industrie locale. Le souci c'est que ca reviendra  demander aux Franais d'aller bosser  l'usine, ce que personne ne veut  l'heure actuelle.

Bref, t'as le choix entre la peste et le cholra, c'est trs beau en somme.




> Oui mais je parlais de la tentative tatique de censurer le web, que ce soit pour des sites de culs ou Wikileaks c'est pareil. T'es hors sujet camarade.


Non je suis pas hors sujet. Dans le cas de WL, une fuite a une source et un auteur. Et je vais pas apprendre  des informaticiens que les politiques de scurit, a existe et que a porte quand mme ses fruits.

----------


## mortapa

Ouai reporter sans frontire se bouge enfin le cul !

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/176...wikileaks.html

----------


## dams78

Certains l'ont dj soulev mais je trouve que a part trs vite aux oubliettes : on reproche  certains de nos dirigeants de nous cacher des choses, mais les journalistes qui le dnoncent reconnaissent filtrer (modifier) ces vrits, mais pourquoi?
Soit on dit ok, ya des choses qu'il faut cacher pour des raisons de scurits, d'efficacit, etc. Soit on veut une totale transparence et dans ce cas l on dvoile tout sans modification.

De quel droit certaines personnes (non lues au passage) peuvent reprocher ce qu'elles font elles mmes? Pour moi ces journalistes ont pris sur eux le fait de considr que telle choses pouvaient tre rendue publique alors qu'ils n'avaient pas forcment toutes les cartes entre leurs mains...

----------


## ogaby

> Certains l'ont dj soulev mais je trouve que a part trs vite aux oubliettes : on reproche  certains de nos dirigeants de nous cacher des choses, mais les journalistes qui le dnoncent reconnaissent filtrer (modifier) ces vrits, mais pourquoi?
> Soit on dit ok, ya des choses qu'il faut cacher pour des raisons de scurits, d'efficacit, etc. Soit on veut une totale transparence et dans ce cas l on dvoile tout sans modification.
> 
> De quel droit certaines personnes (non lues au passage) peuvent reprocher ce qu'elles font elles mmes? Pour moi ces journalistes ont pris sur eux le fait de considr que telle choses pouvaient tre rendue publique alors qu'ils n'avaient pas forcment toutes les cartes entre leurs mains...


Dans la monde, il y a pas beaucoup de pays avec un Etat de droit. Et si une info de Wikileaks permet d'identifier quelqu'un, il pourrait tre envoyer en prison ou excuter tout simplement.

Il y a aussi des pays au bord de la guerre et un incident diplomatique suffirait  faire clater une guerre.

Dans un pays dmocratique, le peuple a le droit de savoir mais dans d'autres pays, ce droit pourrait couter des vies humaines.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dans un pays dmocratique, le peuple a le droit de savoir mais dans d'autres pays, ce droit pourrait coter des vies humaines.


Exactement. Et le souci c'est qu'on sait pas compartimenter la fuite au sein de l'Internet. On ne sait pas combien de vies d'informateurs ou d'agents locaux ont cot les fuites des documents d'Afghanistan, par exemple.

----------


## chemanel

> Exactement. Et le souci c'est qu'on sait pas compartimenter la fuite au sein de l'Internet. On ne sait pas combien de vies d'informateurs ou d'agents locaux ont cot les fuites des documents d'Afghanistan, par exemple.


Mais et si la fuite de document serait arrive avant et viter les guerres... combien de vie aurait t sauves?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais et si la fuite de document serait arrive avant et viter les guerres... combien de vie aurait t sauves?


Je pensais pas exactement  ce cas de figure.

Imagines: demain, WL publie des documents du FBI. Et que dans le tas, tu va avoir par exemple des documents des tmoins  qui on a fourni une nouvelle identit dans le cadre d'une affaire de maffia ou de trafic de drogue. Ou celui d'un dissident / transfuge d'un pays "pas ami"  qui on a donn une nouvelle identit. Je te laisse imaginer l'effet.

Du reste, on a dj eu pareil avec les docs de l'Afghanistan qui contenaient en clair les noms de certains informateurs.

----------


## Barsy

> Je pensais pas exactement  ce cas de figure.
> 
> Imagines: demain, WL publie des documents du FBI. Et que dans le tas, tu va avoir par exemple des documents des tmoins  qui on a fourni une nouvelle identit dans le cadre d'une affaire de maffia ou de trafic de drogue. Ou celui d'un dissident / transfuge d'un pays "pas ami"  qui on a donn une nouvelle identit. Je te laisse imaginer l'effet.
> 
> Du reste, on a dj eu pareil avec les docs de l'Afghanistan qui contenaient en clair les noms de certains informateurs.


La guerre en Iraq : plus de 100 000 morts.
La raison officielle de la guerre : des armes de destruction massives qui n'ont jamais existes.

A mon avis, il y a certains secrets qui doivent tre rvls.

Et bien entendu, les informations qui ont pour but la protection d'individus doivent rester secrtes.

----------


## Acropole

> Mais et si la fuite de document serait arrive avant et viter les guerres... combien de vie aurait t sauves?


Sauf que ce n'est pas le cas.
Certains font l'erreur de traiter en gnral un sujet qui ne peut se traiter qu'au cas par cas.

Un exemple : les infos du FBI avant les attentats du 11 septembre.
Si elles avaient t rendues publiques les vigiles des aroports auraient pu tre plus vigilants, mais les terroristes aussi !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> La guerre en Iraq : plus de 100 000 morts.
> La raison officielle de la guerre : des armes de destruction massives qui n'ont jamais existes.


L'exemple est assez mal choisi: ceux qui voulaient comprendre ont compris que toute cette histoire d'armes de destruction massive tait au mieux pas crdible. En ce sens, la fuite de WL n'a rien chang. Et quand bien mme le secret tait rvl, je suis pas certain que a aurait chang quelque chose.

Puis pour l'Iraq, l'essentiel des morts provient du blocus conomique, dont la cause date de 1991 et non pas de la seconde invasion de 2003.

----------


## dams78

Donc en gros tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que certaines informations doivent rester secrtes? Mais alors comment faire le tri? Est ce  un journaliste de faire le tri ou  un lu ou mme  quelqu'un d'autre?

Pour moi les problmes que vous soulevez actuellement sont justement li au secret dfense (qui au passage  plusieurs niveaux, enfin sous d'autres noms je crois), mais c'est peut tre le prix  payer pour avoir un tel systme, non? En gros soit on publie tout, soit on accepte de cacher certaines choses au risque d'en cacher trop?

----------


## Flaburgan

Au niveau diplomatique, je pense que le secret est ncessaire en partie.
Pourquoi ? Parce que les Etats s'pient les uns les autres.
Il y a besoin de diplomatie en cas de conflit, et bien souvent, pour prserver la paix, les deux tats en conflit sont obligs de faire des concessions. Mais faire une concession est un signe de faiblesse qu'un tat ne peut se permettre au grand jour. Donc s'il reste sous le feu des projecteurs, pas de concession, donc pas de diplomatie, donc pas de paix possible...

----------


## Barsy

> L'exemple est assez mal choisi: ceux qui voulaient comprendre ont compris que toute cette histoire d'armes de destruction massive tait au mieux pas crdible. En ce sens, la fuite de WL n'a rien chang. Et quand bien mme le secret tait rvl, je suis pas certain que a aurait chang quelque chose.
> 
> Puis pour l'Iraq, l'essentiel des morts provient du blocus conomique, dont la cause date de 1991 et non pas de la seconde invasion de 2003.


non non, c'est bien 100 000 morts pendant la guerre, c'est  dire depuis 2003.

Et il y a une diffrence entre "souponner" un mensonge et "tre sur" d'un mensonge. Si les gens avaient t surs que les armes de destruction massives avaient t des salades, cela aurait limin l'argument dclencheur de la guerre.

----------


## Elepole

> non non, c'est bien 100 000 morts pendant la guerre, c'est  dire depuis 2003.
> 
> Et il y a une diffrence entre "souponner" un mensonge et "tre sur" d'un mensonge. Si les gens avaient t surs que les armes de destruction massives avaient t des salades, cela aurait limin l'argument dclencheur de la guerre.


Le problme de l'iraq c'est que cette guerre est l'une des guerre qui a t le mieux "vendue". Finalement le peuple amricain lui mme ne se posait mme pas la question sur les armes de destruction massive car pour eux la guerre a ete prsent comme une croisade contre le mal. Les armes de destruction massive tait la pour convaincre lONU ... Et lONU ne s'est pas laiss convaincre rsultat: la guerre a eu lieux. En loccurrence une fuite WL naurait rien chang vu que les USA n'ont absolument rien a faire de l'ONU, s'ils veulent faire la guerre ils la font, et personne n'essaye de leur faire respect les directive de l'ONU. 

Sinon, pour rpondre en partie Flaburgan: 

Ltat franais a un petit problme: en thorie le moyens que les citoyens ont pour jug des actes du gouvernement est le vote, mais maintenant mme si le peuple votent contre un lue il sait que son successeur qui est probablement un anciens camarade de classe va lui amnage un petit boulot peinard dans l'administration. Si aprs tre jecte du pouvoir un lue se retrouverait a la rue et au chaumage il ferait peut-tre plus attention a ce que les citoyen veulent mais en ce moment il n'a qu'un seul objectif: faire en sorte que la forme de gouvernance actuel perdure le plus longtemps possible afin que son successeur puissent lui fournir un correct dans l'administration, successeur qui fera la mme chose, c'est un cercle vicieux. En plus les citoyen n'ont AUCUN moyen a posteriori pour annul une loi, rien, nada. Il n'ont AUCUN moyen a priori pour empcher une loi de passer, rien, nada. Seul le referendum pour prcis la pens du citoyen .... sur un sujet choisie par le gouvernement (et qui donc ne les menace pas vraiment).

Dans ce cadre que faire ? Les association sont inefficace, les partit 'alternatif' aussi, voter pour la gauche ou la droite change rien. Reste la rvolution mais personne ne veut: c'est trop violent. Moi je voit qu'un truc: laisser le gouvernement actuel seffondre sous les pressions politico-conomique mondial et profit de loccasion pour en construire un meilleur.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> La guerre en Iraq : plus de 100 000 morts.
> La raison officielle de la guerre : des armes de destruction massives qui n'ont jamais existes.
> 
> A mon avis, il y a certains secrets qui doivent tre rvls.
> 
> Et bien entendu, les informations qui ont pour but la protection d'individus doivent rester secrtes.


Pour l'Iraq, il faut aussi se poser la question : "Combien de morts S. Husseim a  son compteur ?" 
Ensuite, ceux qui veulent tout savoir sur tout, pensent-ils aux tractations secrtes pour librer les otages des diffrents organismes terroristes ? 
Si tout tait rvl, ces otages seraient morts... Vous voulez avoir a sur la conscience ?

----------


## hegros

> Pour l'Iraq, il faut aussi se poser la question : "Combien de morts S. Husseim a  son compteur ?"


Pleins de prsidents ont du sang sur les mains hein dans chaque continent. 

Saddam a t le bouc des occidentaux, ils ont d'ailleurs fait l'impardonnable: le tuer le jour de l'aid. C'est comme si demain on tuait le pape le 24 dcembre ou un dmocrate le jour o la dmocratie naquit...

Au moins avec Saddam les runions pour se flageller taient interdites.

Saddam est 1000 fois moins dangereux que celui actuel.

----------


## dams78

> Saddam est 1000 fois moins dangereux que celui actuel.


Personnellement vivant en France bien au chaud dans ma routine mtro / boulot / dodo, je me permettrait pas de dire de telle chose, par contre ce qui est sr c'est que pour rien au monde j'aurai aim vivre sous son rgime tout comme je n'aimerai pas y vivre actuellement mais j'espre sincrement que les choses changent pour eux.

----------


## mortapa

> Si tout tait rvl, ces otages seraient morts... Vous voulez avoir a sur la conscience ?


Et aprs tu dis que mes arguments sur la responsabilit de chacun sont foireux.. par contre toi tu as le droit de les utiliser... du Louis Griffont en puissance

----------


## Barsy

> Le problme de l'iraq c'est que cette guerre est l'une des guerre qui a t le mieux "vendue". Finalement le peuple amricain lui mme ne se posait mme pas la question sur les armes de destruction massive car pour eux la guerre a ete prsent comme une croisade contre le mal. Les armes de destruction massive tait la pour convaincre lONU ... Et lONU ne s'est pas laiss convaincre rsultat: la guerre a eu lieux. En loccurrence une fuite WL naurait rien chang vu que les USA n'ont absolument rien a faire de l'ONU, s'ils veulent faire la guerre ils la font, et personne n'essaye de leur faire respect les directive de l'ONU.


En effet, la guerre a t trs bien vendue. Il y a eu en fait 2 arguments pour dclencher cette guerre : les armes de destruction massive, argument qui a servit, il est vrai, surtout  convaincre les autres nations et le second argument tait qu'il y avait des liens entre Al Quaeda et l'Iraq, voire mme que Ben Laden s'y cachait. Argument qui avait pour but de convaincre le peuple Amricain lui-mme, encore traumatis par les attentats du 11 septembre.

Je viens de tomber sur l'article de Wikipedia sur le sujet qui est trs intressant : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerre_...C3.89tats-Unis

Finalement, la motivation principale tait le ptrole, mais a on s'en doutait un peu avec la famille Bush qui a de nombreux intrts financiers dans le secteur et qui a t au pouvoir  chacune des guerres en Iraq. Bref, l'argent d'abord, pour les gens, on verra plus tard...




> Pour l'Iraq, il faut aussi se poser la question : "Combien de morts S. Husseim a  son compteur ?"
> Ensuite, ceux qui veulent tout savoir sur tout, pensent-ils aux tractations secrtes pour librer les otages des diffrents organismes terroristes ?
> Si tout tait rvl, ces otages seraient morts... Vous voulez avoir a sur la conscience ?


Concernant l'Iraq, je suis bien videmment favorable  l'instauration d'une dmocratie. Mais vois-tu je reste quand mme trs sceptique quant  la motivation principale de ce conflit. Sachant d'ailleurs que de nombreuses dictatures  travers le monde ont t soutenues par les Etats-Unis durant la guerre froide (Ben Laden en fait parti d'ailleurs, tout comme de nombreux gouvernements fascistes d'Amrique du sud). 
J'ai davantage l'impression que la "dmocratie en Iraq" sert d'alibi au fait que les armes de destruction massive n'ont pas t trouve et que les liens avec Al Qaeda n'ont pas t prouvs.

Enfin, pour ce qui est d'essayer de faire culpabiliser les gens en nous ressortant l'vident axiome "savoir tue", je souhaiterai te rappeler qu'il n'existe aucune dmocratie qui ne se soit btie dans le sang. La libert, le droit de vote, le droit d'tre inform... beaucoup de gens sont morts pour a, pour que nous autres puissions, sans risquer nos vie, crire toutes les ides qui nous passent par la tte sur un forum de discussion comme celui l. Vois-tu, Il y a dj matire  entamer ma conscience.
Et tous les journalistes qui se font tuer ou prendre en otage au quatre coins du monde en essayant de dfendre le droit  l'information nous rappellent  quel point ces droits que nous croyons acquis ne sont pas si vidents.

Quand je vois les dernires actions de notre cher gouvernement (loppsi, roms, communautarisme, bouclier fiscal...), j'ai le sentiment que l'on recule, que la xnophobie, les ingalits, et le "scuritarisme" gagnent davantage de terrain.
Wikileaks au contraire, reprsente une grande avance. C'est le moyen d'informer les citoyens sur les actions de ses reprsentants et ainsi, de rendre une partie du pouvoir au peuple. Je le reconnais, c'est encore loin d'tre parfait, mais c'est une bonne voie.

----------


## Flaburgan

Quand Apple s'y met...

----------


## Acropole

> Si tout tait rvl, ces otages seraient morts... Vous voulez avoir a sur la conscience ?


Ca commence salement a dlirer.
C'est le jeu des dominos 

...
Tout est li sur cette plante. Dans ces cas l c'est aussi la faute des fourmis et des dinosaures.
C'est notre faute si de petits chinois fabriquent ce qu'on achte ?
Si a plait pas aux chinois qu'ils changent de rgime.
C'est trop dangereux ?
Pourquoi ce serrait a nous de prendre le risque ?
On nous accusera d'ingrence et d'imprialisme.
C'est pas la dmocratie en afrique ?
Qu'ils se bouge le cul pour que ce soit le cas.
On a mis des dictateurs en place ?
Ils ont bien voulu s'y mettre.
Et quel est le rel pouvoir de l'opinion publique ?
Quasi nul.
Alors que chacun balaye devant sa porte.
Parce que si tout le monde est coupable, alors ceux qui sortent dans la rue pour tirer au hasard ne font que tuer des assassins et oeuvrer pour la paix par la guerre.
Ce genre de logique est compltement dbile. Des dlires d'ados qui commencent  peine a comprendre le monde qui les entoure et pensent qu'ils en sont propritaire, sans mme savoir comment a marche.
Vraiment du grand n'importe quoi. Je suis mme pas sr que les mots dbile, crtin, ignare, stupide, ridicule et pathtique sont assez fort pour dcrire a quel point c'est digne du caniveau de la rflexion, mme tous runis.
Ce genre de propos ne prouve qu'une seule chose : le pouvoir politique n'est certainement pas a mettre en toutes les mains, et surtout pas celles du peuple !

----------


## psychadelic

> Enfin, pour ce qui est d'essayer de faire culpabiliser les gens en nous ressortant l'vident axiome "savoir tue", je souhaiterai te rappeler qu'il n'existe aucune dmocratie qui ne se soit btie dans le sang. La libert, le droit de vote, le droit d'tre inform... beaucoup de gens sont morts pour a, pour que nous autres puissions, sans risquer nos vie, crire toutes les ides qui nous passent par la tte sur un forum de discussion comme celui l. Vois-tu, Il y a dj matire  entamer ma conscience.
> Et tous les journalistes qui se font tuer ou prendre en otage au quatre coins du monde en essayant de dfendre le droit  l'information nous rappellent  quel point ces droits que nous croyons acquis ne sont pas si vidents.


Tant que ce sont des journalistes qui diffusent de linformation, on est en droit de penser quils le font avec conscience;  mme si la dsinformation arrive parfois  percer, on est tout de mme dans un systme quilibr.

Les pouvoirs, sils nexercent pas un contrle direct sur ce qui est publi, font gnralement confiance  la presse, et cest bien dans ces termes la que la libert dexpression est applicable.

Ca nempche pas parfois des excs : comme les fausses preuves pour la guerre en Irak, ou inversement : la calomnie des diamants qui ont certainement cout la prsidence  Giscard.
(http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affaire_des_diamants)

Mais lun dans lautre, et sur ce plan la, la dmocratie  fonctionne .


Depuis les rvlations de WikiLeaks, les gouvernants se sont rendu compte quils ne pouvaient pas faire confiance au  systme libre dInternet  .

Jusqu' prsent les seuls  vouloir tenir la bride  internet ont ts le fait des pouvoirs totalitaires, mais maintenant, et les un aprs les autres, les tats  du monde Libre  vont tous chercher  exercer un contrle non seulement sur Internet mais sur tout ce qui est numrique.

Sil est un mrite quon puisse accorder  J.Assange, cest bien davoir ouvert un peu plus cette boite de Pandore :



> Quand je vois les dernires actions de notre cher gouvernement (loppsi, roms, communautarisme, bouclier fiscal...), j'ai le sentiment que l'on recule, que la xnophobie, les ingalits, et le "scuritarisme" gagnent davantage de terrain.


La bataille pour prserver la Libert sur Internet ne fait que commencer.

----------


## mortapa

> Ca commence salement a dlirer.
> C'est le jeu des dominos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jMBN...eature=related...
> Tout est li sur cette plante. Dans ces cas l c'est aussi la faute des fourmis et des dinosaures.
> C'est notre faute si de petits chinois fabriquent ce qu'on achte ?
> Si a plait pas aux chinois qu'ils changent de rgime.
> C'est trop dangereux ?
> Pourquoi ce serrait a nous de prendre le risque ?
> On nous accusera d'ingrence et d'imprialisme.
> C'est pas la dmocratie en afrique ?
> ...


Tu as raison, c'est tellement plus simple de vivre dans le dnis...

----------


## dams78

> C'est notre faute si de petits chinois fabriquent ce qu'on achte ?


J'ai pas saisi si c'tait de l'ironie ou pas, mais toi qui parle d'ado qui dcouvrent le monde, je pense qu' un moment il faut prendre ses responsabilits : c'est trop facile de vouloir acheter des choses le moins cher possible et d'aprs de s'tonner qu'on fabrique a pour une bouch de pain en Chine (ou ailleurs). Donc oui si personne n'achetait ces choses, on ne les fabriquerait pas...

----------


## Acropole

> Tu as raison, c'est tellement plus simple de vivre dans le dnis...


Et bien montre l'exemple, va te rendre a la police et porte plainte contre toi mme pour crime contre l'humanit et gnocide avec actes de barbarie.




> J'ai pas saisi si c'tait de l'ironie ou pas, mais toi qui parle d'ado qui dcouvrent le monde, je pense qu' un moment il faut prendre ses responsabilits : c'est trop facile de vouloir acheter des choses le moins cher possible et d'aprs de s'tonner qu'on fabrique a pour une bouch de pain en Chine (ou ailleurs). Donc oui si personne n'achetait ces choses, on ne les fabriquerait pas...


Non c'est pas de l'ironie.
S'ils acceptaient pas de les fabriquer personne pourrait les acheter...
T'as dj vu une dlocalisation chouer grce a une manif ?
Au fait, les chinois ils en pensent quoi que des millions d'emplois arrivent chez eux ?
Faudra leur expliquer qu'on va tout supprimer jusqu' ce que leur gouvernement change d'attitude.

De plus c'est pas moi qui achte a tour de bras les trucs les moins cher, j'achte moins de choses. On va me reprocher de pas vouloir donner du fric aux pauvres petits chinois sans dfense ?
Et qui plaide la gratuit ? Difficile de faire moins cher...

Il y'a peu j'ai du achet un cran pour mon PC, tous les crans en grande surface sont 100% made in china. Alors je vais vivre dans les bois ?

----------


## dams78

> S'ils acceptaient pas de les fabriquer personne pourrait les acheter...


Fallait oser, je pense que a sert  rien de dbattre?

----------


## Barsy

En fait, on est tous idiot. Pour que le monde aille mieux, il suffit d'appliquer les ides d'Acropole !!

Il y a des gens qui crvent de faim ? il suffit qu'ils mangent !
Il y a des gens qui vivent dans la rue ? il suffit qu'ils se payent un logement !
Il y a des gens qui subissent la guerre ? il suffit qu'ils vitent les balles !
Il y a des esclaves ? ils ont qu'a faire grve !

La faim et la misre, c'est le problme des autres !! Notre problme  nous, c'est d'acheter un cran de PC qui soit pas Chinois !! Il y a des priorits dans la vie !! 

 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Flaburgan

Dtes, vous croyez pas qu'on est sorti un poil du sujet l ?
Parce que bon, la censure de wikileaks et la faim dans le monde c'est peut tre li, m'enfin...

Donc pour revenir au sujet, regardons ce qui se passe au USA...

----------


## Acropole

> Envoy par Acropole
> 
> 
> S'ils acceptaient pas de les fabriquer personne pourrait les acheter...
> 
> 
> Fallait oser, je pense que a sert  rien de dbattre?


Je vois pas o est le problme.
Ils sont exploits, il ne font rien, c'est pas leur faute.
Ils sont exploits, on ne fait rien, c'est notre faute.
Cherchez l'erreur.

Y'a des types qui crve de faim a l'autre bout du monde et on me reproche de leur piquer dans lassiette ?
Tout a parce que pour se payer leur iPhone comme ici ils quittent leur campagne natale pour aller tre exploits par des entreprises contrles par leur gouvernement qui envoi par un transporteur des produit stocks chez un grossiste qui les revend  un dtaillant, pendant que l'tat se sucre au passage et que 1 fois tous les 5 ans j'achte 1 cran qui est forcment fabriqu chez eux...
Allons y, n'achetons plus chinois. Ne ici ni ailleurs dans le monde. Les chinois vont sauter de joie.
C'est un peu lamentable cet anti-occitalisme primaire.




> En fait, on est tous idiot. Pour que le monde aille mieux, il suffit d'appliquer les ides d'Acropole !!
> 
> Il y a des gens qui crvent de faim ? il suffit qu'ils mangent !
> Il y a des gens qui vivent dans la rue ? il suffit qu'ils se payent un logement !
> Il y a des gens qui subissent la guerre ? il suffit qu'ils vitent les balles !
> Il y a des esclaves ? ils ont qu'a faire grve !
> 
> La faim et la misre, c'est le problme des autres !! Notre problme  nous, c'est d'acheter un cran de PC qui soit pas Chinois !! Il y a des priorits dans la vie !!


Ben s'ils sont pas prts a faire les efforts pour eux mme, je vois pas pourquoi on les ferrait  leur place.
Typique de l'esclavagisme de gauche. Le bon vieux temps des soviets.
Et encore, l c'est pire puisse que les principaux concerns n'ont pas  faire le moindre effort. C'est  nous de nous lever tous les matins pour aller bosser pour eux et prendre les balles a leur place. Messieurs de la basse baronnie, je vous salut bien.

_"Allez, les gars ! Au sacrifice bande de salles gostes qui pensez pas a nous !
Vous inquitez pas, on vous ferra de belles statues, un beau pidestal."_

Le capitalisme, c'est l'exploitation de l'Homme par l'Homme, le socialisme ? c'est le contraire !

----------


## hegros

> Concernant l'Iraq, je suis bien videmment favorable  l'instauration d'une dmocratie.


Comme celle en Palestine et que le parti ne convient pas aux fantasmes occidentaux alors il n'est plus question de dmocratie ?

Puis maintenant on sait bien que la dmocratie pousse  l'extrmisme d'une part parce rien n'empche d'lire un Hitler dmocratiquement et d'autre part parce que tu es oblig de 'tuer' tout les autres qui ne veulent pas de cette philosophie pour mener leur pays. 

Il faut arrter de balancer ces ides de dmocraties vieilles comme Vercingtorix alors que l'Irak a t le centre du monde d'une qualit que les USA n'ont pas encore atteint aujourd'hui ni mme les EU. 

Et si la dmocratie, surtout  la franaise, ne convenait pas du tout pour l'Irak ou d'autres pays et que ces sujets ont t tudi et non ignor au fil des sicles par ces dits pays ?




> J'ai davantage l'impression que la "dmocratie en Iraq" sert d'alibi au fait que les armes de destruction massive n'ont pas t trouve et que les liens avec Al Qaeda n'ont pas t prouvs.


Parce que quand le mot 'dmocratie' est lu, un nuage se forme dans le cerveau du lecteur, comme Homer Simpson quand tu prononces beignet, avec une image de bisounours donc cela ne peut faire que du bien pour l'irak (les prochains vont dire que c'tait une guerre positive comme les derniers ont dit les colonies ont t positive)





> Enfin, pour ce qui est d'essayer de faire culpabiliser les gens en nous ressortant l'vident axiome "savoir tue", je souhaiterai te rappeler qu'il n'existe aucune dmocratie qui ne se soit btie dans le sang. La libert, le droit de vote, le droit d'tre inform... beaucoup de gens sont morts pour a, pour que nous autres puissions, sans risquer nos vie, crire toutes les ides qui nous passent par la tte sur un forum de discussion comme celui l.


I n'y a pas de dmocratie sans droit sinon c'est l'anarchie. Tu ne peux crire et dire ce qui se passe dans ta tte que si et seulement si le droit te permet de le dire et l'crire sinon tu t'exposes  des sanctions et en plus tu n'es pas dans ton droit dmocratique. D'ailleurs on voit bien tout les abus  cause de 'dmocratie' qui se veut au dessus du droit, certains n'hsitent pas  jouer dessus.

C'est juste pour changer des ides que je dis cela Barsy, ne le prends pas pour ton compte si je n'arrive pas  cerner ton discours et que cela me semble en dcalage avec une certaine ralit

----------


## Mdinoc

> Dtes, vous croyez pas qu'on est sorti un poil du sujet l ?
> Parce que bon, la censure de wikileaks et la faim dans le monde c'est peut tre li, m'enfin...
> 
> Donc pour revenir au sujet, regardons ce qui se passe au USA...


Il y a une discussion sur TV Tropes l-dessus. En gros, les rpublicains taient contre parce que le texte favorisait la neutralit sur les rseaux fixes, et les dmocrates taient un peu froids car il autorisait la non-neutralit sur les rseaux mobiles... mais n'allaient pas voter contre car c'tait toujours mieux que rien.

----------


## dams78

> Je vois pas o est le problme.
> Ils sont exploits, il ne font rien, c'est pas leur faute.
> Ils sont exploits, on ne fait rien, c'est notre faute.
> Cherchez l'erreur.
> [...]


Je finirai juste en disant que si la situation actuelle te convient, effectivement tu n'as pas  te plaindre et  vouloir qu'elle change. Personnellement j'ai rebondis sur tes propos parce qu'on entend trop souvent des personnes se plaindre sans prendre conscience de leur responsabilit, personnellement je suis persuad que la consommation est la meilleure arme pour faire voluer les choses dans le monde dans lequel on vit.

----------


## Flaburgan

Ca bouge en Norvge...

----------


## Acropole

> Je finirai juste en disant que si la situation actuelle te convient, effectivement tu n'as pas  te plaindre et  vouloir qu'elle change.


Il me semble que les premiers concerns devraient tre les premiers  agir.
Tu me reproche mon immobilisme ? Et le leur ? Il acceptent la situation non ? Leur responsabilit est moins importante que la notre ?
C'est facile dappeler le majordome pour lui ordonner d'essuyer les pltres. Les classes d'en bas veulent grimper.




> Personnellement j'ai rebondis sur tes propos parce qu'on entend trop souvent des personnes se plaindre sans prendre conscience de leur responsabilit, personnellement je suis persuad que la consommation est la meilleure arme pour faire voluer les choses dans le monde dans lequel on vit.


La non consommation des produits chinois ne ferra qu'envoyer au chmage des millions de chinois et crer des bidonvilles. Ca provoquera le mcontentement d'un gouvernement possdant l'arme nuclaire et une influence conomique de plus en plus importante sur toute la plante.
La solution : fallait pas commencer. Mais on nous aurait reproch de laisser ce pays dans la misre.
De toutes faons on reprochera tout ce qui arrive  l'occident. Pendant ce temps, les peuples concerns se plaignent et ne font rien.

----------


## mortapa

@Acropole
Tes propos sont immorales, immonde et d'un gosme sans fin...
Au moins tu peux tre sure que tu russiras dans notre belle socit ou seul ceux qui crasent les autres s'en sortent  ::ccool:: 

@Flaburgan
Je ne pense pas qu'ils dvoileront tout les cables d'un coup, au pire il en sortiront quelques un en avant premire histoire de booster leur ventes mais certainement pas avant mis-janvier, je suis sur que tout le monde fait une pause pour cette "magnifique fte pas du tout commercial qu'est Nol".

----------


## Marco46

> @Acropole
> Tes propos sont immorales, immonde et d'un gosme sans fin...
> Au moins tu peux tre sure que tu russiras dans notre belle socit ou seul ceux qui crasent les autres s'en sortent


Il ne fait que souligner des faits, il dit pas que c'est bien ...

Ceci dit ne vous inquitez pas, la taille de la boite "Terre" se chargera du problme bien trop tt.

----------


## Barsy

> Je vois pas o est le problme.
> Ils sont exploits, il ne font rien, c'est pas leur faute.
> Ils sont exploits, on ne fait rien, c'est notre faute.
> Cherchez l'erreur.


Et toi, tu profites du produit de leur exploitation...




> Ben s'ils sont pas prts a faire les efforts pour eux mme, je vois pas pourquoi on les ferrait  leur place.
> Typique de l'esclavagisme de gauche. Le bon vieux temps des soviets.
> Et encore, l c'est pire puisse que les principaux concerns n'ont pas  faire le moindre effort. C'est  nous de nous lever tous les matins pour aller bosser pour eux...


Tu as raison !! C'est tellement plus simple si ce sont eux qui font les efforts pour nous. Ce sont eux qui se lvent tous les matins pour aller bosser pour nous...

Et quand tu parles de "l'esclavagisme de gauche", tu voulais j'imagine parler de la Chine n'est-ce pas ? Tu n'aurais certainement pas os dire que nous tions, nous, les esclaves de gauche. Ou alors, c'est que tu as une profonde mconnaissance gopolitique...  ::aie:: 




> Comme celle en Palestine et que le parti ne convient pas aux fantasmes occidentaux alors il n'est plus question de dmocratie ?
> 
> [...]
> 
> C'est juste pour changer des ides que je dis cela Barsy, ne le prends pas pour ton compte si je n'arrive pas  cerner ton discours et que cela me semble en dcalage avec une certaine ralit


Je n'ai pas le sentiment de m'tre montr un si fervent dfenseur de la dmocratie. J'ai simplement dit que j'y tais favorable dans le sens o compare  la dictature (Saddam Husseim ici), a me semble tout de mme un meilleur choix. Aujourd'hui, on a pas encore trouv meilleur systme de gouvernement, mais c'est encore loin d'tre parfait, c'est sur. 




> La solution : fallait pas commencer. Mais on nous aurait reproch de laisser ce pays dans la misre.


Juste pour prcision, avant que l'on ne "commence", la Chine tait une des civilisation les plus ancienne et florissante du monde. On a apport "la misre"  la Chine dans le seul but de pouvoir l'exploiter (parce que la Chine refusait de commercer avec nous).

L'histoire du monde n'a pas commenc il y a 50 ans...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Juste pour prcision, avant que l'on ne "commence", la Chine tait une des civilisation les plus ancienne et florissante du monde.


Anciennes, sans doute. Florissantes, bof bof.




> On a apport "la misre"  la Chine dans le seul but de pouvoir l'exploiter (parce que la Chine refusait de commercer avec nous).


Ah, donc tu mlanges les guerres d'opium et l'industrialisation des annes 50-60? C'est un peu... cavalier comme analyse  ::mouarf:: 





> La non consommation des produits chinois ne ferra qu'envoyer au chmage des millions de chinois et crer des bidonvilles.


Ben non, parce que le hic, c'est que tout le monde ouvrier chinois (aussi norme qu'il soit) n'est proportionnellement qu'une petite pointe de l'iceberg qu'est la population rurale (qui vit dans des conditions digne du palolithique  cot duquel le travail  l'usine est un bonheur absolu  ::?:  ).

Donc si a venait  arriver, le systme serait bien plus rsistant  la crise qu'une puissance occidentale par exemple.




> La solution : fallait pas commencer. Mais on nous aurait reproch de laisser ce pays dans la misre.


Euh, dans les annes 50-60, la Chine tait un tat "ennemi" et il viendrait  l'ide de personne de reprocher ce genre de chose  qui que ce soit.

Et la Chine a commenc son industrialisation par ses moyens propres et ce n'est qu'aprs qu'on a commenc  y dlocaliser de la production occidentale. Pas dans l'autre sens.

----------


## Barsy

> Ah, donc tu mlanges les guerres d'opium et l'industrialisation des annes 50-60? C'est un peu... cavalier comme analyse


Non, je ne parlais *que* des guerres d'opium. Et je maintiens "florissante".

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Non, je ne parlais *que* des guerres d'opium. Et je maintiens "florissante".


Un pays florissant ne s'croule pas quand on y envoie un corps expditionnaire somme toute limit (~20000 personnes si ma mmoire est bonne).  ::P: 

Oui, la Chine tait une grande puissance conomique, mais avec leur isolement conomique et leur attitude envers le commerce (merci grand-papa Confucius  ::roll:: ), c'tait un colosse au pieds d'argile, ce que les guerres d'opium ont justement prouv.

<fin du hors-sujet  ::mrgreen::  >

----------


## Acropole

> @Acropole
> Tes propos sont immorales, immonde et d'un gosme sans fin...
> Au moins tu peux tre sure que tu russiras dans notre belle socit ou seul ceux qui crasent les autres s'en sortent


Chacun son point de vue. Si tu veux aller te faire pendre dans une prison chinoise pendant que les chinois de regardent, libre a toi.
Moi je trouve plutt immonde qu'on me demande d'y aller  leur place.





> Tu as raison !! C'est tellement plus simple si ce sont eux qui font les efforts pour nous. Ce sont eux qui se lvent tous les matins pour aller bosser pour nous...


Je me lve aussi tous les matins, merci.




> Et quand tu parles de "l'esclavagisme de gauche", tu voulais j'imagine parler de la Chine n'est-ce pas ? Tu n'aurais certainement pas os dire que nous tions, nous, les esclaves de gauche. Ou alors, c'est que tu as une profonde mconnaissance gopolitique...


La chine n'est que la version dcomplexe de la morale de soumission de la gauche.




> Juste pour prcision, avant que l'on ne "commence", la Chine tait une des civilisation les plus ancienne et florissante du monde. On a apport "la misre"  la Chine dans le seul but de pouvoir l'exploiter (parce que la Chine refusait de commercer avec nous).
> 
> L'histoire du monde n'a pas commenc il y a 50 ans...


Ouais, la chine c'tait la dmocratie, tout le monde roulait en rolls, prenait du bon temps dans son pavillon avec piscine...




> Ben non, parce que le hic, c'est que tout le monde ouvrier chinois (aussi norme qu'il soit) n'est proportionnellement qu'une petite pointe de l'iceberg qu'est la population rurale (qui vit dans des conditions digne du palolithique  cot duquel le travail  l'usine est un bonheur absolu  ).


Ca fait quand mme des millions, ils sont plus d'un milliard au total.
Quand aux paysans, c'est la faute de l'occident, surement.  ::roll:: 

[Edit : de retour du boulot j'ai des trucs a rajouter  :8-): ]

Mon cher mortapa, pourquoi n'es-tu pas en chine ou au tibet pour faire la guerre sainte ?
Pourquoi te contentes-tu de poster des messages sur ce forum avec ton PC fabriqu... en chine, via des fibres optiques fabriques... en chine, avec des logiciels fabriqus... heu... au USA ?
Quoi ? Tu soutiens le complexe  Militaro Industriel Imprialiste Amricain ? (tu danse le MIIA ?)
Alors c'est donc TOI les milliers de morts en Iraq, en Afghanistan, au Vietnam, en Palestine (via tes allis israliens) ?
C'est donc TOI qui profite des bnfices du commerce triangulaire et du massacre des amrindiens ?
Abominable gnocidaire, ignoble esclavagiste, immonde conquistador moderne, capitalo-supermarketiste !

Pour en revenir a Wikileaks.
vous pensez vraiment que la transparence totale diplomatique va amliorer les choses ?
Vous pensez vraiment que sarko (ou mittrand) va faire des concessions  kadafi devant les camras ? Et que kadafi va faire des concessions aux infidles occidentaux devant les camras ?
Vous avez dj vu un politicien faire la moindre concession a ses opposants devant des camras ? moi pas (sauf un, DSK, une fois, mais il  parait que c'est un infiltr de droite).
A qui la faute ?
Quel est l'avenir d'un politicien qui dira du bien, ne serrait-ce qu'une seule fois, du camp d'en face ?
Aucun.

----------


## hegros

> Aujourd'hui, on a pas encore trouv meilleur systme de gouvernement, mais c'est encore loin d'tre parfait, c'est sur.


Quand tu dis 'on' tu parles des occidentaux biensr.

Pour te rassurer je suis persuad et totalement convaincu qu'en Orient/Asie, en tout cas dans le monde musulman en gnral, ce type de gouvernement n'est pas reconnu (cela ne veut pas dire ignor) comme le meilleur systme de gouvernement donc on ne veut pas 'l'implmenter'

Comment tu solves cette divergence qui existe depuis des sicles et qui n'est pas prs de s'arrter ? 

Bref, c'est du hs.

----------


## hegros

> Pour en revenir a Wikileaks.
> vous pensez vraiment que la transparence totale diplomatique va amliorer les choses ?


Oui sans aucun doute. Comme on dit :  je te surveille tu me surveilles nous nous surveillons et l'oeil au dessus nous surveille tous (casino)

Disons que cela peut-tre dissuasif pour certains et qu'ils ne feront pas de choses sans avoir en conscience le risque multipli d'tre dvoil au grand public et au grand jour





> Vous pensez vraiment que sarko (ou mittrand) va faire des concessions  kadafi devant les camras ? Et que kadafi va faire des concessions aux infidles occidentaux devant les camras ?


Ceux qui se passent devant les camras c'est du cinma. WikiLeaks apporte de l'information qui n'est pas soumise justement aux artifices cinmatographique et flous artistiques mdiatique couramment employ pour retourner le citoyen lambda devant son tlviseur ou son journal

----------


## Acropole

> Ceux qui se passent devant les camras c'est du cinma.


Et a serra donc comme a 100% du temps.

----------


## hegros

> Et a serra donc comme a 100% du temps.


Pourquoi tu fais une feinte sur la correction d'une faute ?

'ceux' (les personnes') et 'passent' (les personnes qui passent  la tlvision, je fais quand mme une citation sur chirac et l'autre)

ta correction ne change pas grand chose au sens final.

Bref, pour l'instant il n'y a pas encore ( ma connaissance) une chane tv WikiLeaks

----------


## pmithrandir

> A qui la faute ?
> Quel est l'avenir d'un politicien qui dira du bien, ne serrait-ce qu'une seule fois, du camp d'en face ?
> Aucun.


On a les politiciens que l'on mrite effectivement...
Tant que la population ne saura pas que blanc ou noir ca ne marche pas et que la plupart du temps, gris c'est plus long mais plus efficace, on arrivera a rien..

----------


## Acropole

> Pourquoi tu fais une feinte sur la correction d'une faute ?
> 
> 'ceux' (les personnes') et 'passent' (les personnes qui passent  la tlvision, je fais quand mme une citation sur chirac et l'autre)
> 
> ta correction ne change pas grand chose au sens final.
> 
> Bref, pour l'instant il n'y a pas encore ( ma connaissance) une chane tv WikiLeaks


Tu veux dire alors "ceux qui se passent". 
"Ceux qui se passent" n'est pas correct.  Ou alors si tu veux faire un nologisme, montre le plus clairement. J'ai jamais entendu cette expression.
Sinon, comme tu le dis, je pense qu'on est d'accord sur le sens.

Je ne parle pas d'une chane TV wikileaks. Vu que quand les politiciens passent  la tl c'est du cinma, a serra toujours du cinma vu qu'ils seront toujours sous les projecteurs. Finalement, leur seule occasion d'tre honnte c'est quand on ne les regarde pas. Et c'est l aussi qu'ils peuvent tre les plus malhonntes.  ::calim2::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu veux dire alors "ceux qui se passent".


Je crois que la bonne correction est : "Ce qui se passe devant les camras"  :;): 

Comme quoi, de petites fautes peuvent entraner de gros problmes !  ::ccool::

----------


## Acropole

> Je crois que la bonne correction est : "Ce qui se passe devant les camras" 
> 
> Comme quoi, de petites fautes peuvent entraner de gros problmes !


"Ceux qui passent" me semble une interprtation correcte aussi.
Au final a revient un peu au mme, vu le contexte.
Ceci dit, 
Je me passe devant la camra
Tu te passe devant la camra
Il se passe...
peut avoir un certain sens. Inhabituel, certes, mais assez amusant. On peut y voir un certain narcissisme trs proche de l'ide de venir *se* pavaner devant les camras.
Un exemple de la souplesse du langage.

----------


## Barsy

> Ouais, la chine c'tait la dmocratie, tout le monde roulait en rolls, prenait du bon temps dans son pavillon avec piscine...


Florissant ne veut pas dire "dmocratie" et je doute qu'en 1839 (date de la premire guerre d'opium), les Rolls et les pavillons avec piscine fussent courants.

Une civilisation peut tre florissante par sa culture, sa science, sa richesse, son art... Et cela n'a rien  voir avec les conditions du peuple.

Enfin, le fait pour une civilisation d'tre florissante ne l'a jamais empch de se faire dtruire par une autre. Pour reprendre l'exemple de Bagdad, ce sont les Mongols qui ont entrains sa chute.




> Quand tu dis 'on' tu parles des occidentaux biensr.
> 
> Pour te rassurer je suis persuad et totalement convaincu qu'en Orient/Asie, en tout cas dans le monde musulman en gnral, ce type de gouvernement n'est pas reconnu (cela ne veut pas dire ignor) comme le meilleur systme de gouvernement donc on ne veut pas 'l'implmenter'
> 
> Comment tu solves cette divergence qui existe depuis des sicles et qui n'est pas prs de s'arrter ? 
> 
> Bref, c'est du hs.


Quand je dis "on", je parle de l'humanit. Mais libre  toi de l'interprter  ta faon. Ton "on" par contre dsigne clairement l'Orient/Asie.

De plus, a ne fait pas "des sicles" que les tats occidentaux sont des dmocratie. Par exemple, la France n'est une dmocratie que depuis 1870 (soit 140 ans) et le droit de vote des femmes a t accord en 1944. Bref, on est trs loin "des sicles" de divergence. Sans oublier qu'entre 1789, date de la rvolution et 1870, il a fallu 81 ans pour que la "dmocratie" se mette en place.
Et je ne parle l que du cas de la France (d'autres dmocraties occidentales sont bien plus rcentes).

D'autre part, quand tu parles du "monde musulman", je suis persuad que celui-ci est aussi vari et divers que le "monde chrtien". Il serait rducteur je pense de vouloir le considrer comme un tout. De plus, la Turquie est aujourd'hui un dmocratie et l'Iran a failli en tre une, s'il n'y avait pas eu de ptrole dans le sol pour lequel les Anglais ont renvers le gouvernement en place.
C'est d'ailleurs la grande hypocrisie de l'occident qui se prtend dfendre les Droits de l'Homme  travers le monde alors qu'il est fortement responsable de leur non application dans le but de satisfaire des intrts conomiques.

----------


## hegros

> "Ceux qui passent" me semble une interprtation correcte aussi.
> Au final a revient un peu au mme, vu le contexte.
> Ceci dit, 
> Je me passe devant la camra
> Tu te passe devant la camra
> Il se passe...
> peut avoir un certain sens. Inhabituel, certes, mais assez amusant. On peut y voir un certain narcissisme trs proche de l'ide de venir *se* pavaner devant les camras.
> Un exemple de la souplesse du langage.


Ceux qui ne sont pas  l'aise avec la langue et l'interprtation vont forcment y voir pleins de fautes mais effectivement cette phrase va dans le sens que tu exposes, l'ide de venir se pavaner.




> Quand je dis "on", je parle de l'humanit. Mais libre  toi de l'interprter  ta faon. Ton "on" par contre dsigne clairement l'Orient/Asie.


Tu parles au nom de l'humanit toi ? Beh dis donc tu n'as pas froid au yeux alors et clairement je me m'inclus pas dans ton 'on' car les gens qui soit disant parlent au nom de l'humanit cela va 5 minutes.

Et mon 'on' effectivement dsigne exactement les non occidentaux. Donc c'est Orient/Asie et les autres.





> D'autre part, quand tu parles du "monde musulman", je suis persuad que celui-ci est aussi vari et divers que le "monde chrtien".


Je ne connais pas le monde chrtien donc je n'en parlerais pas. Ne pas le considrer comme un tout est par contre une erreur et montre que tu parles d'un monde que tu ne connais pas.

----------


## Barsy

> Tu parles au nom de l'humanit toi ? Beh dis donc tu n'as pas froid au yeux alors et clairement je me m'inclus pas dans ton 'on' car les gens qui soit disant parlent au nom de l'humanit cela va 5 minutes.
> 
> Et mon 'on' effectivement dsigne exactement les non occidentaux. Donc c'est Orient/Asie et les autres.


Je ne parle pas au nom de l'humanit, je parle de l'humanit. le mot "on" est un pronom personnel indfini contrairement au mot "nous" (et je te faisais remarquer que dans ton cas, tu employais le mot "on" pour signifier "nous", ce qui n'est pas mon cas). Et j'ai absolument le droit de donner mon avis (avis qui m'est propre) sur quelque chose sans que l'on ne m'accuse de parler en son nom. 
Il en va de mme pour toi : tu ne parles pas au nom d'un peuple, tu ne fais qu'exprimer une opinion : la tienne.




> Je ne connais pas le monde chrtien donc je n'en parlerais pas. Ne pas le considrer comme un tout est par contre une erreur et montre que tu parles d'un monde que tu ne connais pas.


Que crois-tu, le monde musulman aujourd'hui ressemble au monde chrtien d'il y a quelques sicles (voire quelques dcennies  peine) : dictatures, guerres, problmes religieux, pauvret...

La culture est diffrente, certes, mais les hommes restent les mmes.

Si je tiens  ne pas considrer le monde musulman comme un tout, c'est parce qu'il serait vraiment rducteur de le faire (il est d'ailleurs dj rducteur de dire que l'ensemble du monde musulman rencontre les problmes cits ci-dessus). 
Le Maghreb n'a rien  voir avec la pninsule Arabique qui n'a rien  voir avec la Turquie qui n'a rien  voir avec l'Afghanistan qui n'a rien  voir avec l'Iran... (je pourrai citer comme a tous les pays, voire toutes les ethnies du monde musulman et faire la liste des diffrences).
De mme, en Europe, les Franais ne sont pas les Anglais qui ne sont pas les Allemands... etc...

----------


## hegros

> Que crois-tu, le monde musulman aujourd'hui ressemble au monde chrtien d'il y a quelques sicles (voire quelques dcennies  peine) : dictatures, guerres, problmes religieux, pauvret...
> 
> La culture est diffrente, certes, mais les hommes restent les mmes.
> 
> Si je tiens  ne pas considrer le monde musulman comme un tout, c'est parce qu'il serait vraiment rducteur de le faire (il est d'ailleurs dj rducteur de dire que l'ensemble du monde musulman rencontre les problmes cits ci-dessus).


Non il ne ressemble pas du tout au monde chrtien cela est une affirmation atho-judo-chrto-laico.

D'ailleurs tu affirmes toi mme tre rducteur dans ce que tu affirmes toi mme !

Ma premire assertion est certainement vraie : tu ne connais pas le monde musulman dans son histoire et sa globalit. Alors tu peux en tant que dmocrate convaincu dire tout ce que tu veux c 'est cela la libert d'expression n'empche que cela n'empche pas d'tre un ignorant du sujet




> Le Maghreb n'a rien  voir avec la pninsule Arabique qui n'a rien  voir avec la Turquie qui n'a rien  voir avec l'Afghanistan qui n'a rien  voir avec l'Iran... (je pourrai citer comme a tous les pays, voire toutes les ethnies du monde musulman et faire la liste des diffrences).
> De mme, en Europe, les Franais ne sont pas les Anglais qui ne sont pas les Allemands... etc...


Ce que tu ignores, mais ce que tu racontes c'est ce que cherchent les ocidentaux en divisant une communaut.., c'est qu'en Europe les pays que tu cites ne sont pas tous des chrtiens ou des boudhas ou des athes soit rien qu'il les unifie dans leurs lois et leur conception du monde alors que le Magreb, la pninsule Arabique ou en Asie comme en Inde par exemple les Hommes sont des musulmans et unifis par la loi Islamique bien que ces Hommes soient dans des pays diffrents avec des variantes d'organisation gouvernementales diffrentes.

Mais poussons ton raisonnement jusqu' l'absurde. Les parisiens n'ont rien  voir avec les alsaciens ou les bretons qui eux n'ont rien  voir avec les marseillais qui eux n'ont rien  voir avec les ch'tis. Tout comme les personnes du ps n'ont rien  voir avec les personnes du fn ou de l'ump et que les verts n'ont rien  voir avec les centristes. 




> dictatures, guerres, problmes religieux, pauvret...


C'est toujours le cas donc il n'y a pas eu une avance, bien que des efforts soient toujours faits, dans ce domaine dans le monde des musulmans, chrtiens, athes, juifs, dmocrates, laics ou rpublicains

----------


## Mdinoc

Donc selon toi, les musulmans en France et Al Quaida sont  mettre dans le mme sac?

----------


## hegros

> Donc selon toi, les musulmans en France et Al Quaida sont  mettre dans le mme sac?


Tu peux effectivement les mettre dans le mme sac comme tu peux mettre les sunnites et les chiites dans le mme sac cependant dans chaque groupe il y a des extrmes et des modrs (regarde en france et ailleurs) je ne nie pas cela. 

Mais pourquoi est-ce que cela serait diffrent pour les musulmans ou les chrtiens ou les boudhistes ou les laques ? 

Donc selon toi les franais de france et les militaires franais en Afghanistan ne sont pas  mettre dans le mme sac ? Tout comme les citoyens amricains et les militaires amricains ?

Sinon en quoi et surtout depuis quand Al Quaida ou les musulmans de France sont reprsentatifs de la communaut musulmane ?

----------


## Barsy

> Ce que tu ignores, mais ce que tu racontes c'est ce que cherchent les ocidentaux en divisant une communaut.., c'est qu'en Europe les pays que tu cites ne sont pas tous des chrtiens ou des boudhas ou des athes soit rien qu'il les unifie dans leurs lois et leur conception du monde alors que le Magreb, la pninsule Arabique ou en Asie comme en Inde par exemple les Hommes sont des musulmans


Les pays que j'ai cit sont tous de culture chrtienne comme la grande majorit des pays d'Europe. Bien qu'aujourd'hui, la plupart de ces pays soient devenus Laques, a n'a pas toujours t le cas (et pour certains d'entre eux, c'est trs rcent).

De plus, dans les pays que tu cites, tout le monde n'est pas musulman, loin de l. Si je prends le cas de l'Inde ou de l'Asie orientale par exemple, ce n'est pas du tout le cas.

Sinon, je ne ragirai mme pas sur le fait de mettre dans le mme sac les musulmans et les islamistes...  :8O:

----------


## ManusDei

> Les pays que j'ai cit sont tous de culture chrtienne comme la grande majorit des pays d'Europe. Bien qu'aujourd'hui, la plupart de ces pays soient devenus Laques, a n'a pas toujours t le cas (et pour certains d'entre eux, c'est trs rcent).


En dehors de la France et de la Turquie (qui est ou n'est pas en Europe), tu vois quels pays laques en Europe ?

----------


## hegros

> De plus, dans les pays que tu cites, tout le monde n'est pas musulman, loin de l. Si je prends le cas de l'Inde ou de l'Asie orientale par exemple, ce n'est pas du tout le cas.


Tu te trompes lourdement ou alors tu n'es pas trs bon en calcul.

L'exemple de l'Inde est flagrant car le pays n'est pas majoritairement musulmans mais le % de musulmans dans un pays comme l'Inde(millards d'habitants..) en fait un des 3 pays o il y a le plus de musulmans. Il me semble le deuxime.

Bref les musulmans d'Inde reprsentent  eux seul un pays entier comme la France.

Pour les musulmans et islamistes il y a un problme de dfinition en fait.

D'une part parce que les gens de Alqaida ne sont pas reconnus par la Oumma comme des musulmans mais des terroristes et d'autre part parce que certains terroristes ou groupe faisant parti de Al Qaida (selon la dfinition UE/US) sont considrs comme musulmans par la Oumma car leur combat est juste(ex : Palestine)

Donc oui je les mets dans le mme sac car je prends en considration que le Hamas, par exemple, tu les classes dans les islamistes/terroristes (c'est la position de la France non ?) lis  Al Qaida alors qu'ils sont reconnnus musulmans par la Oumma  contrario des gens de Al Qaida

----------


## Flaburgan

Dtes... Dsol de vous interrompre mais... Quel rapport avec la choucroute ?
On ne s'loigne pas un peu du sujet l ? Quelqu'un n'aurait-il pas des news plus fraches sur Wikileaks ? J'ai pas tout suivi pendant cette semaine de festivits...

----------


## Flaburgan

Merci bien  ::): 

Et un rsum des principales informations publies par le Monde depuis fin novembre...

----------


## Barsy

> En dehors de la France et de la Turquie (qui est ou n'est pas en Europe), tu vois quels pays laques en Europe ?


Effectivement,  part les deux que tu cites, les autres n'ont pas officiellement spar l'glise et l'tat. Cependant, on peut considrer qu'ils ont une politique tolrante qui se rapproche de la lacit. Bien entendu, je parle ici "en gnral". On pourra toujours trouver des exemples infirmant mes propos.




> Tu te trompes lourdement ou alors tu n'es pas trs bon en calcul.
> 
> L'exemple de l'Inde est flagrant car le pays n'est pas majoritairement musulmans mais le % de musulmans dans un pays comme l'Inde(millards d'habitants..) en fait un des 3 pays o il y a le plus de musulmans. Il me semble le deuxime.
> 
> Bref les musulmans d'Inde reprsentent  eux seul un pays entier comme la France.
> 
> Pour les musulmans et islamistes il y a un problme de dfinition en fait.
> 
> D'une part parce que les gens de Alqaida ne sont pas reconnus par la Oumma comme des musulmans mais des terroristes et d'autre part parce que certains terroristes ou groupe faisant parti de Al Qaida (selon la dfinition UE/US) sont considrs comme musulmans par la Oumma car leur combat est juste(ex : Palestine)
> ...


Et a ne fait pas de l'Inde un pays musulman et les musulmans qui vivent en Inde respectent la loi indienne tout comme les musulmans qui vivent en France respectent la loi franaise (et non pas la "loi islamique" comme tu le disais dans un prcdent message).

D'autre part, la Oumma n'est pas une autorit. Il s'agit simplement d'un mot dsignant la communaut musulmane dans son ensemble. Donc quand tu dis qu'elle (la Oumma) reconnait tel ou tel individu comme en faisant parti, il est bien difficile de dmontrer ce fait. J'ai des amis musulmans qui, je pense, n'ont certainement pas envie qu'on les mette dans les mme panier qu'Al Quaeda ou les Talibans.

Enfin, pour revenir  la "loi islamique", celle-ci dcoule de l'interprtation que chacun fait du Coran. La religion musulmane n'est pas "centralise", les Imams sont les autorits suprmes et chacun peut imposer ses propres rgles au nom de cette "loi islamique" (c'est ce que font les Talibans avec la burqa et Al Quaeda avec le terrorisme). Il est donc assez difficile de la dfinir.

PS : dsol d'tre rest HS. Je m'intresse aussi  Wikileaks. A la base, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai post sur ce fil. Mais il est vrai que la presse s'est un peu calm sur le sujet rcemment...

----------


## hegros

> Et a ne fait pas de l'Inde un pays musulman et les musulmans qui vivent en Inde respectent la loi indienne tout comme les musulmans qui vivent en France respectent la loi franaise (et non pas la "loi islamique" comme tu le disais dans un prcdent message).


Passons, j'ai compris que tu n'as rien compris  mon prcdent message. 




> Enfin, pour revenir  la "loi islamique", celle-ci dcoule de l'interprtation que chacun fait du Coran. 
> La religion musulmane n'est pas "centralise", les Imams sont les autorits suprmes et chacun peut imposer ses propres rgles au nom de cette "loi islamique" (c'est ce que font les Talibans avec la burqa et Al Quaeda avec le terrorisme). Il est donc assez difficile de la dfinir.


Une fois encore tu ne connais rien  la lgislation islamique et aux consensus existants sur l'interprtation du Coran et les lois qui en dcoulent surtout que les imamns ne sont pas des autorits suprmes (tu confonds avec le Pape chez les chrtiens ou les chiites)

Bref, passons et revenons  WikiLeaks car je ne suis pas venu cherch l'ignorance

----------


## el_socio

En effet a se calme un peu en ce moment.
Dans "le monde diplomatique" version espagnole, ils en parlent un peu, et ils expliquent que c'est  partir du moment o les fuites ont commenc  concerner des grandes entreprises, en particulier des banques amricaines semble-t-il, que WikiLeaks a t "dsamorc".
Car WikiLeaks existe depuis 2006, et en fait il semblerait que ce ne sont pas les cbles diplomatiques qui ont pos problme aux "puissants".
Par exemple, les fuites sur l'Irak, tout le monde s'en fiche ( part quelques jounalistes illumins no conservateurs amricains): les dcideurs de la guerre en Irak ont eu ce qu'ils voulaients (le ptrole), maintenant ils ont tourn la page et sont sur d'autres dossiers.

----------


## Emmanuel Deloget

> La fameuse sparation des pouvoirs est un obstacle au bon fonctionnement du gouvernement.


C'est... grandiose... En mme temps, c'est vrai - et il y a une bonne raison pour que a soit vrai : _la sparation des pouvoirs a t invente pour cette raison_. 

Et si on va encore plus loin, n'hsitons pas - parce qu'il y a une grande part de vrit la-dedans : le vote des citoyens est aussi un obstacle au bon fonctionnement du gouvernement. Doit-on continuer  voter ?

(Sinon, et au vu des messages posts sur ce fil, c'est un sujet Special Troll de Nol ?  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## el_socio

> (Sinon, et au vu des messages posts sur ce fil, c'est un sujet Special Troll de Nol ? )


Vous dites cela en reponse a mon precedent message?

----------


## Emmanuel Deloget

> Vous dites cela en reponse a mon precedent message?


Non, je dis a parce que si on fait le compte, on doit arriver  10 pages pleines de discussion inflammables qui n'ont qu'un rapport extrmement lointain avec le sujet originel du fil  ::): 

Je ne vise personne en particulier, c'est juste que le sujet mrite des considrations qui sont peut-tre plus centres sur le vrai dbat soulev ( savoir est-ce que Wikileaks est dans son "droit", qu'on ait une vision moraliste ou rigoriste du droit ?)

Ton post, en particulier, me semble pile poil dans la thmatique (et le mien, compltement  cot  ::): )

----------


## Flaburgan

On en est  22 pages ^^ et en effet on est loin du sujet original relativement souvent. Heureusement, on publie quand mme rgulirement des liens vers des articles qui rappellent ce qui se passe, comme celui l

----------


## grafikm_fr

Visiblement WL passe au stade suivant en annonant communiquer prochainement ses docs sur Bank of America. Vu que ces derniers ont d'ores mont une commission spciale pour tracer la fuite, a risque d'tre assez comique...

----------


## zaventem

Sinon, l'arroseur est arros et Wikileaks s'est fait vol ses 250.000 cbles  ::aie:: 




> Sans faire de bruit, un journal norvgien est en train de contourner la stratgie de communication de WikiLeaks: lAftenposten, journal  la rputation srieuse qui compte parmi les plus lus et les plus influents de Norvge, sest procur les 251.287 cbles diplomatiques dtenus par WikiLeaks, et ce sans le consentement de lorganisation de Julian Assange.


Et on apprend par galement que la France est la championne de l'espionnage industrielle...

----------


## dams78

> Sinon, l'arroseur est arros et Wikileaks s'est fait vol ses 250.000 cbles


Moi c'est un truc que je comprend pas dans cette histoire, c'est que tout n'a pas t rendu publique (et ne le sera certainement pas), un peu comme si au final toute vrit n'tait pas forcment bonne  dire...

----------


## Mdinoc

> Moi c'est un truc que je comprend pas dans cette histoire, c'est que tout n'a pas t rendu publique (et ne le sera certainement pas), un peu comme si au final toute vrit n'tait pas forcment bonne  dire...


Ils ont reconnu ds le dbut que donner trop de noms pouvait mettre en danger des gens.

----------


## dams78

> Ils ont reconnu ds le dbut que donner trop de noms pouvait mettre en danger des gens.


Et qu'est ce qu'il leurs dit que dans ce qu'ils ont donn cela n'a pas mis en danger des gens?
En fait il applique juste le principe du secret dfense, peut tre que je me trompe mais j'avais l'impression que leurs intentions taient plus de prner une plus grande transparence.

----------


## el_socio

WikiLeaks est une organisation, ce n'est pas qu'un seul individu.
Certains sont pour une transparence totale, et c'est pour cela qu'ils ont decide de se separer et de creer leur propre wikileaks.
D'autres, dont Assange, semblent voir plus loin que la simple question de transparence. Pour lui, la transparence n'est qu'un outil, mais pas un but en soi. Donc il estime que tout ne doit pas forcement etre divulgue.

----------


## hegros

> Je ne vise personne en particulier, c'est juste que le sujet mrite des considrations qui sont peut-tre plus centres sur le vrai dbat soulev ( savoir est-ce que Wikileaks est dans son "droit", qu'on ait une vision moraliste ou rigoriste du droit ?)


Je ne me sens pas plus vis que cela, et cela m'est plutt indiffrent, mais je vais quand mme rpondre  cette question

Il n'y a pas de droit sans moral (par exemple l'galit entre les sexes c'est dans le droit parce que moralement c'est une perception positive, tout comme le meurtre ne renvoi pas une perception positive) et vice versa.

Se demander est-ce que Wikileaks est dans son droit revient  se demander si ce que fait WikiLeaks est moralement acceptable et/ou encadr par le droit, en tout cas c'est ce que j'en pense aujourd'hui.

Il me semble qu'aujourd'hui il n'y a pas eu un jugement bas sur le droit international pour trancher cette question

----------

